# Mastodon Megathread



## ghost_of_karelia (Apr 4, 2014)

Mastodon&#39;s Troy Sanders Talks New Album Once More Round the Sun :: Music :: News :: Paste

With song titles like "Diamonds in the Witch House" and "Ember City", not to mention Scott Kelly's ever-present vocals, I'm unbelievably stoked, and really excited to see where they go from the Hunter.

Discuss.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 4, 2014)

This makes me want to DRINK SOME FVCKING BLOOD I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Apr 4, 2014)

Can't wait to hear some more of Brann's vocals. I didn't really dig what he did with Creature Lives, but when he and Troy sing together it sounds beast. There's a video of them playing Crack the Skye live somewhere, and the two of them totally slay on the chorus.


----------



## rastachild (Apr 4, 2014)

sweet. i liked the hunter, maybe not as much as crack the skye, but just about anything they put out is quality.


----------



## Thorerges (Apr 4, 2014)

Great band. Hopefully the songs arent as predictable as the hunter, but we'll see. Looking forward to some epicness.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 4, 2014)

Every time I hear anything about Mastodon, I get nostalgic for Remission/Leviathan. That's the sound that defines Mastodon to me. Oh well. Their other albums have all been good, just not the sound I've been hoping to hear again.


----------



## metaldoggie (Apr 4, 2014)

Can't wait for this!!!
CTS is definitely my favorite album, but I love everything they have put out so far.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 4, 2014)

I, too, hope this sounds more pre-Hunter. Finally got around to listening to The Hunter recently and, while not bad, kinda left me feeling 'meh'.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 4, 2014)

^THIS


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Apr 4, 2014)

Although I enjoyed the Hunter, it was more a case of the best tracks on the album holding the entire record up, sitting on a bed of mediocrity (or shit tracks like Bedazzled Fingernails and Creature Lives). While their sound has changed and evolved, I feel like the earlier albums (especially Leviathan) have a much more all-rounded feel to them, and while there are some tracks that stand out on those albums, I can't single out a single song and call it shit. Like most other people, I'm silently hoping for a return to the sludgy roots, but as long as Mastodon keep building on their sound and enjoying themselves musically, I'm more than happy to sit and immerse myself in proggy goodness.


----------



## fps (Apr 4, 2014)

It's an insta-buy for pretty much every lover of heavy music isn't it? 

That said, I haven't listened to The Hunter much since I bought it. Leviathan is phenomenal, Crack The Skye is phenomenal, Blood Mountain is an awesome "WTF let's go exploring" album, and I haven't spent as much time with Remission as I'd like. But I'm hoping this new one will see them master some of the approach they had with The Hunter.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 4, 2014)

I too liked The Hunter the least (although I still enjoyed it). My favorite is actually Crack The Skye though. That album _really_ grows on you if you let it.

I will always love Mastodon for the music they've given me over the years, even if this new album sucks. But I suspect it won't.


----------



## abandonist (Apr 4, 2014)

I just haven't cared for anything they've released since Remission.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 4, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I just haven't cared for anything they've released since Remission.



Bump that up to Leviathan and I'm with you. Leviathan had the early signs of the weedly-deedly band they would soon become, but I thought it still had alot of the balls-out aggression and anger Remission had going for it.


----------



## abandonist (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd say about half of Leviathan is good for me. Still a huge letdown after Remission.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Apr 4, 2014)

it won't suck, that's for sure


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 4, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> Can't wait to hear some more of Brann's vocals. I didn't really dig what he did with Creature Lives, but when he and Troy sing together it sounds beast. There's a video of them playing Crack the Skye live somewhere, and the two of them totally slay on the chorus.


This. Brann's vocals aren't what bug me about Creature Lives, the song itself is just kind of weak. But every other time he does vocals (Drybone Valley for example) he crushes it. Super excited to see where they go with this.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Apr 5, 2014)

Was just listening to Crack the Skye yesterday and I hope they return to that level of complexity. The hunter was meh.


----------



## Veldar (Apr 5, 2014)

The Hunter is my favourite.

I hope it continues in the spacyier direction they are going.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 5, 2014)

If this album does anything other than smooth out the steep downwards quality curve they've been on since they finished the Leviathan era and went into the Blood Mountain era, it will be a bonus. Sadly, I've got a feeling that this album will be another bloated, egotistical mess like The Hunter was, lacking memorable moments and and killer riffs that defined earlier Mastodon. I still see occasional flashes of brilliance on Blood Mountain and CTS, The Hunter was dire, and from what they're saying about this one, it sounds like more of the same.

I am disappoint, and it's not even out yet. Of course, this could be a clever ploy from the band to make us think we're going to get another soggy and bland prog rock album, then they surprise us with another Remission-style bomb of an album that blows the doors of it and reminds us that they've still go it. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 5, 2014)

Really anticipating this one. I LOVE The Hunter and am very stoked to see where their sound keeps going. I love the 70's prog feel of where they've been headed mixed with the heaviness. 

I wonder if they're going to tie in Crack The Skye with the new one, the title definitely leads to that idea.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 5, 2014)

The Hunter was rad. It seemed like Led Mastodon to me. 
That being said I miss the epicness of CTS which is by far my favorite of theirs, and the aggression of Blood Mountain/Leviathan. If they could somehow blend those things... 

Also, The Creature Lives rocks. Definitely an acid trip song.


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 5, 2014)

My favorites are blood mountain and crack the skye. New one im sure will be as amazing as everything else theyve done


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 5, 2014)

I really hope they bring some agression into the songs.... The Hunter was pretty lackluster for a Mastodon record. Loved everything else they did though! I want a song like Motherpuncher, that song is Awesome.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 5, 2014)

The now-standard Scott Kelly tracks on Mastodon's albums sound like Remission-era Mastodon to me. But you can't criticise them for developing on their proggy tendencies as opposed to their sludge roots. They are a lot like Opeth in that aspect (albeit for quite different variations from each other), and I think it's just the nature of the beast with more eclectic bands. You have to respect their willingness to never repeat themselves.

I hope they release a teaser or full track in the next few weeks, now that the album is finished.


----------



## fps (Apr 5, 2014)

JustMac said:


> The now-standard Scott Kelly tracks on Mastodon's albums sound like Remission-era Mastodon to me. But you can't criticise them for developing on their proggy tendencies as opposed to their sludge roots. They are a lot like Opeth in that aspect (albeit for quite different variations from each other), and I think it's just the nature of the beast with more eclectic bands. You have to respect their willingness to never repeat themselves.
> :



Except Mastodon are going off into new territory and Opeth are going off into the late 70s


----------



## wankerness (Apr 5, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> Although I enjoyed the Hunter, it was more a case of the best tracks on the album holding the entire record up, sitting on a bed of mediocrity (or shit tracks like* Bedazzled Fingernails *and Creature Lives). While their sound has changed and evolved, I feel like the earlier albums (especially Leviathan) have a much more all-rounded feel to them, and while there are some tracks that stand out on those albums, I can't single out a single song and call it shit. Like most other people, I'm silently hoping for a return to the sludgy roots, but as long as Mastodon keep building on their sound and enjoying themselves musically, I'm more than happy to sit and immerse myself in proggy goodness.



WHATTTTTT that is by far the best track on the whole album, it's like a direct follow-up to tracks like Quintessence! I know everyone hates Creature Lives (I don't!) but I've never heard of anyone hating that one, it seems to be one of the most "Mastodony" tracks on the album. 

I like The Hunter quite a bit even though I do find myself listening to the same few tracks over and over (Bedazzled Fingernails and Spectrelight are my two favorites) as opposed to Crack the Skye where I'd listen to the entire album.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 5, 2014)

fps said:


> Except Mastodon are going off into new territory and Opeth are going off into the late 70s


Exacty! Alls I meant is that they're doing the same thing (diverging constantly) but in a different manner  Do you dig the direction Mastodon ate headed in? 


A Soundwave interview with Bill a few weeks back on YouTube said (and I'm paraphrasing slightly) "there's a lot of shorter, party-ready music on the next record". That statement alone fills me with just a smidge of doubt....here's hoping by "party" he meant "apocalypse" 

Edit: Sorry I got that a bit wrong...he actually says its 'more simple with a sing-along vibe'. Skip to 2:00 here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Every time I hear anything about Mastodon, I get nostalgic for Remission/Leviathan. That's the sound that defines Mastodon to me. Oh well. Their other albums have all been good, just not the sound I've been hoping to hear again.







fps said:


> Except Mastodon are going off into new territory and Opeth are going off into the late 70s



And this.  At least what Mastodon is doing is mostly original.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 6, 2014)

I love all eras of Mastodon. The Hunter is definitely my least favorite album, but its still ....ing awesome


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 6, 2014)

Pretty sure these guys are burnt from playing the epically long/difficult tracks off Crack the Skye. I think just like in The Hunter we're going to see short concise tracks with catchy choruses and grooves. Not bad, but I wish they'd just let Brent go ape shit again and write most of the album...either way I'll be happy.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 7, 2014)

While there is part of me that is disappointed that they don't include more elements of their earlier albums in the new stuff, new Mastodon still stands head and shoulders above a lot of stuff out there, and I have a good feeling this new album will be great. I think they'd have to try pretty damn hard to make something I wouldn't like.


----------



## GhostsintheAqueducts (Apr 7, 2014)

This is wonderful news! 2014 is turning out to be a great year for music. Though the new release won't be a concept album, I wonder if there will be any underlying themes?


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## JustMac (Apr 17, 2014)

^have you not heard High Road yet?


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 17, 2014)

JustMac said:


> ^have you not heard High Road yet?



Yup, totally referring to it....anddddd still listening...


----------



## morethan6 (Apr 17, 2014)

I LOVE Mastadon, and I love the fact that they keep pushing themselves.

It's hard man, if bands stay the same for four albums, people gripe, if they push boundaries, people gripe.

Take each record on it's individual merit I say. But, god, don't do an Opeth and disappear up your own fake 70s-nostalgic ass. 

Sorry, wow, don't know where that Opeth bile came from.


----------



## Nats (Apr 17, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> Pretty sure these guys are burnt from playing the epically long/difficult tracks off Crack the Skye. I think just like in The Hunter we're going to see short concise tracks with catchy choruses and grooves. Not bad, but I wish they'd just let Brent go ape shit again and write most of the album...either way I'll be happy.



I thought it was Brent's writing after getting hit in the head that led to the Mastodon we hear now.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 17, 2014)

Nats said:


> I thought it was Brent's writing after getting hit in the head that led to the Mastodon we hear now.


I remember reading that's where Crack the SKye came from.


----------



## asher (Apr 17, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> I remember reading that's where Crack the SKye came from.



Yeah, something like that. He wrote most of that while perpetually dizzy and stuff


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 17, 2014)

https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/145055304%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-kgi7V&auto_play=false&hide_related=true&visual=true


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 17, 2014)

Is it just me or do those chorus vocals seem like they keep going off pitch? Like maybe some better use of melodyne should have been utilized. Still a cool song, but just not really a favorite by any means.


----------



## will_shred (Apr 17, 2014)

Did the leaked track blow anyone else away? It was different, but still ....ing awesome.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm probably 25 listens into "High Road", I'm ....ing addicted.

For those worried that this is a short, verse/chorus/verse/chorus thing, keep in mind it's a radio edit. The actual version is 6 minutes long.

I don't hear any out-of-key vocals, just an extreme Ozzy influence in that chorus. 

This band only gets better and better with each album for me. 

I can't wait to hear the production on this. Nick R. is the Bob Rock of today, every album he's done in the last 10 years or so has been outstanding. He knows how to get a band to sound like themselves but bigger and clearer tones.....AIC, Stone Sour, Rush, Foo Fighters....


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 17, 2014)

Damn that opening riff left me flattened


----------



## fps (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah I like this, has its own vibe, sounds cool, I think this album will be to top quality!! Summery sound.


----------



## will_shred (Apr 17, 2014)

The riffs are so heavy, and Brann Dailor seems to have really improved his singing, I thought he was a great singer before but now he's on another level. 

Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the hunter, including tracks like Curl of the Burl, and didn't like this new song much. Too slow, too simple. Maybe the full version will be better.


----------



## Veldar (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm hoping the 6 minute version is good, otherwise it'll be the first Mastodon song I don't like.


----------



## Nats (Apr 18, 2014)

This song has been stuck in my head since first hearing it on Wednesday. I've listened to it at least 20+ times since then.


----------



## isispelican (Apr 18, 2014)

Love the new song, the chorus is so addictive!


----------



## JTL (Apr 18, 2014)

meh


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 18, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I'm a big fan of the hunter, including tracks like Curl of the Burl, and didn't like this new song much. Too slow, too simple. Maybe the full version will be better.





JTL said:


> meh


Pretty much how I feel. Then again, before The Hunter came out I heard Black Tongue and wasn't too impressed but still got the album and loved it, and then Black Tongue grew on me. Maybe this one will, too. Brann's vocals are good and definitely catchy, it's just a bit different from what he's done before. I'll wait to hear the full song and album before I judge, but it's not gonna stop me from buying it most likely.


----------



## KFW (Apr 18, 2014)

First listen, really didn't care for this song. But it's grown and me, and I think I'll love this album.

I kinda like the simple Mastodon stuff. At least for different reasons. Crack The Skye has a bigger impact, but I just feel giddy and happy when I hear songs like this, or when I listen to The Hunter.


----------



## jwade (Apr 18, 2014)

Man, low A chugs. Love it. this song is going to be *CRUSHING* live. So stoked for this album.


----------



## Aztec (Apr 18, 2014)

After several listens I have concluded that it's a song, some people like it and some do not.

The chorus makes the song for me.


----------



## fps (Apr 18, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I'm a big fan of the hunter, including tracks like Curl of the Burl, and didn't like this new song much. Too slow, too simple. Maybe the full version will be better.



Funny, I consider this a better go at Black Tongue (mainly due to the heavy 3/4 feel), which I didn't think was a great opener for the hunter.


----------



## asher (Apr 18, 2014)

Aztec said:


> After several listens I have concluded that it's a song, some people like it and some do not.
> 
> The chorus makes the song for me.



Nah dude, sandwich.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 18, 2014)

asher said:


> Nah dude, sandwich.




I LOVE Psychostick! Hahahaha


----------



## wankerness (Apr 18, 2014)

fps said:


> Funny, I consider this a better go at Black Tongue (mainly due to the heavy 3/4 feel), which I didn't think was a great opener for the hunter.



Well now I listened to the soundcloud version and it's a lot better than the shorter bootleg-sounding one someone posted the other day. When it actually has heavy sound and the chorus vocals are in-tune it's better. I still don't like the chorus, but the verse is cool. I can take or leave the whole bridge section with all the dual guitar harmonies. The drumming is way more exciting but the leads are all such boring "sequence" style. 

I don't really like Black Tongue that much, it might be my least favorite on that album. I think this song's verse riff is better than that song's verse riff but I do like that song better overall. I like the tasteless drumming throughout all of it! Also, the bridge (or whatever you'd call the section from 1:30 to the solo) and the solo/dual guitar stuff is better than in this song. I don't hear that much similarity besides they're both in 6 and are similar tempos (though since the drummer is playing a million notes in black tongue it SOUNDS a lot faster). 

I didn't realize Black Tongue was released as an advance single, the first thing I heard was "Curl of the Burl." Guess I missed something!


----------



## vilk (Apr 19, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I'm a big fan of the hunter ... didn't like ... Too slow, too simple


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 19, 2014)

High Road got a really interesting chorus I think. I love the bridge section, but the structure of the song is really too simple in this edit, so hoping for something more progressive in the full version.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 19, 2014)

vilk said:


>



Yeah, that means it must be REALLY slow and simple, huh?


----------



## Fiction (Apr 19, 2014)

TIBrent said:


> Is it just me or do those chorus vocals seem like they keep going off pitch? Like maybe some better use of melodyne should have been utilized. Still a cool song, but just not really a favorite by any means.



Not out of key as much as mysteriously wavering 

It's actually my favourite part, simply because I can expect the melody, but the pitch throws me off, whilst still catering to the song.

I really dig this new mastodon, We have enough old mastodon to welcome the new, and there's a large abundance of prog playing dissonant 10+ minute songs to enjoy the new quick, catchy mastodon, whilst still maintaining that punch to the gut riffing they have.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 19, 2014)

Listened to the Soundcloud version and it definitely seems to be growing on me. The verse actually reminds me of older sludgier stuff, quite like it.


----------



## Bodes (Apr 19, 2014)

Enjoying this song. Singing along live to this would be epic!!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Majkel (Apr 29, 2014)

It's also on Spotify now if you guys have access to that


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 29, 2014)

dat album art


----------



## stevexc (Apr 29, 2014)

^^ if that sets the tone for the album... I might be sold on it


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 29, 2014)

The song is 4:20. ha


----------



## Les (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm going to show some faith in my SSO brethren, and give this album a chance to grow on me. Right now, I cant find myself into it like i was with their older stuff. Leviathan and Blood Mountain were my favs. Stranger things have happened!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 29, 2014)

around the sun and hunter are not for me. I will take 3 more cds like cracke the sky, i value depth and complexity.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 29, 2014)

Call me a noob, but who is scott kelly? And why is he doing vocals on the new Mastodon record?


----------



## stevexc (Apr 29, 2014)

He's the vocalist from Neurosis, and has done guest vocals on every Mastodon album since Leviathan (inclusive).

He was on Aqua Dementia, Crystal Skull, Crack the Skye, and Spectrelight.


----------



## asher (Apr 29, 2014)

stevexc said:


> He's the vocalist from Neurosis, and has done guest vocals on every Mastodon album since Leviathan (inclusive).
> 
> He was on Aqua Dementia, Crystal Skull, Crack the Skye, and Spectrelight.



Doesn't he also do the bridge for Blood & Thunder?


----------



## stevexc (Apr 29, 2014)

Nope, that was Neil Fallon from Clutch 

I think he plays the clown in the video, too.


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think that's my favorite album art so far from them


----------



## -42- (Apr 29, 2014)

thevisi0nary said:


> i value depth and complexity.


TELL ME MORE



Anyways, sounds pretty reminiscent of Floor/Torche. I'm definitely more stoked on the the new Floor than this though, Mastodon have not mastered the hook the way Steve Brooks has.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone else want a tshirt that's just that album art? As in, not in the torso of a black or white shirt, just a huge design on that artwork on a shirt?


----------



## stevexc (Apr 29, 2014)

Or with the full art (or half of it...)


----------



## ForThisGift (Apr 29, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> dat album art



Skinner owns hard......He always comes up with something incredibly detailed, that looks awesome as a whole. You could find new stuff every time you look at his work.


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Apr 29, 2014)

I love the art. Looks like we'll get it in June. Hoping to pick this one up on vinyl at some point. I have Remission, Leviathan, and Blood Mountain already but this art is something I want large and in charge and on a shelf for everyone to see. Amazing stuff, they've always been one of my favorite bands. I picked up my tickets for the Chicago show next week with Gojira. See ya there guys.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 29, 2014)

dat artwork


----------



## JustMac (Apr 29, 2014)

Can we get a third "dat artwork" post, anyone?


----------



## SeaBeast (Apr 29, 2014)

Dat album art!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Apr 29, 2014)

For me at least, Blood Mountain & Crack The Skye will always be the pinnacle.
I didnt click with The Hunter at all, might have to revisit it I think. 'High Road' sounds super promising though, really digging it. I'm always keen to grab it & give it a good listen before passing judgement


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Apr 30, 2014)

Still stoked for the new record. Listened to High Road a bunch. It's nice to see all the Mastodon fans here.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, what a let down that track was. Such a weak and thin guitar sound - sounds like they used a single guitar track and thought ".... it", what should have been a crushing chugger of a riff ended up sounding thin and anaemic, not helped by Brann Dailor losing all the teeth in his drumming. 

I am so disappoint.


----------



## ForThisGift (Apr 30, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Wow, what a let down that track was. Such a weak and thin guitar sound - sounds like they used a single guitar track and thought ".... it", what should have been a crushing chugger of a riff ended up sounding thin and anaemic, not helped by Brann Dailor losing all the teeth in his drumming.
> 
> I am so disappoint.



I think the production on the first song matches the direction they are going nicely. Gone are any elements of sludge they had in the past, but their entire concept has changed. 

I am not in love with the song, but I don't think its bad. I will wait to hear more before I am let down.


----------



## Veldar (May 1, 2014)

Pretty cool video, I hope Mastodon do more songs like this one, the weird spaceier songs are what I liked about the hunter.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 1, 2014)

Having pretty much played "High Road" into the ground, I'm beyond stoked to hear the rest of the album! And sign me up for yet another "dat artwork doe" post, I'm absolutely buying the vinyl edition of this album and throwing it on my bookshelf, it'll really tie the room together.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (May 1, 2014)

Veldar said:


>




wow, this clip...amazing, Mastodon surely needs to pick this up asap!


----------



## JustMac (May 1, 2014)

Mastodon are playing this new song live:


----------



## JustMac (May 1, 2014)

I don't mean to be cheeky by creating a new thread for this despite there already being a thread dedicated to the new Mastodon album, but I think this will allow more fans to see the new song.

Anyway, without further ado, here's the new track they're playing on the Gojira/Kvelertak tour.




Because it's live footage it's pretty hard to fully hear but it reminds me a bit of Spectrelight and Aqua Dementia. Can't wait for whole album! Will update when studio version is available.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 1, 2014)

Logged in to post this, but ya beat me to it...this song is awesome!!! I didn't think it was possible to be any more stoked to hear this new album, but I think that just happened.


----------



## stevexc (May 1, 2014)

Sounds a LOT like Spectrelight... I was hoping for a much larger step away from The Hunter, but it really sounds like they're digging from the same hole. It's not _bad_ though.


----------



## JustMac (May 1, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Sounds a LOT like Spectrelight... I was hoping for a much larger step away from The Hunter, but it really sounds like they're digging from the same hole. It's not _bad_ though.


Well, Bill said in an interview a few days ago that growls/screams are "gone for good" for Mastodon, so for fans of the sludge era, they will be disappointed. Although I agree with you,I also thought the Hunter was 7.5/10-level good, so I'll definitely be waiting for this to drop to judge it.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 1, 2014)

well shit. this exceeded expectations! sounding awesome, can't wait for the new album! This song could pretty well fit in on Blood Mountain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2014)

Guess they're taking singing lessons from Burton C. Bell. 



Instruments sound pretty damn nice.


----------



## Nats (May 1, 2014)

Sounds pretty good. That ending sounds awesome. Sounds like the song is longer but got cutoff. Guess we'll see.


----------



## ErkerAsylum (May 1, 2014)

I cant wait to hear it a week from today. Going to the Chicago show. Stoked.


----------



## wankerness (May 3, 2014)

Nats said:


> Sounds pretty good. That ending sounds awesome. Sounds like the song is longer but got cutoff. Guess we'll see.



Yeah, I liked most of it but the ending riff was the best part. It definitely sounded like that was either the lead in to another riff or was going to get repeated a bunch more to end the song. 

I'll be curious to hear the studio version, obviously - those clean vocals are AWFUL live! The screamed ones all sounded fine and the rest of the sound was pretty good for a live bootleg, but man...that is some off-key howling!


----------



## SkyIllusion (May 3, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Sounds a LOT like Spectrelight... I was hoping for a much larger step away from The Hunter, but it really sounds like they're digging from the same hole. It's not _bad_ though.



I'm hoping for the same, I really hope its a bit farther from the Hunter. Then again when the new AAL track came out "Tooth and Claw" I was pretty unimpressed but then it turned out to be nothing at all like the album; so I guess we will see.


----------



## JustMac (May 3, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I'll be curious to hear the studio version, obviously - those clean vocals are AWFUL live! The screamed ones all sounded fine and the rest of the sound was pretty good for a live bootleg, but man...that is some off-key howling!


Oh boy if you think those are bad live vocals, lookie here. Brent sounds like a hillbilly Cartman


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 3, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Oh boy if you think those are bad live vocals, lookie here. Brent sounds like a hillbilly Cartman




I'm pretty sure Brent had the flu and his throat was killing him before he went on stage, so he really had to battle through it. He did sound shit though. Mastodon have always been very variable in a live setting. They can crush, or they can sound like total amateurs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2014)

I remember hearing something similar. He looked like he was in a lot of pain.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 4, 2014)

Going to Toronto to see them this Saturday. Hella excited since it'll be my first time seeing Mastodon and Gojira always slays.


----------



## JustMac (May 4, 2014)

^Have an awesome time man, that will be amazing. Are Kvelertak not making it to that show? I would kill to see them live, love 'em!

Also, what songs does Bill do vocals on? I know he does them on Deathbound, but there's also a track on Remission he does, maybe not on the album but DEFINITELY live. And his live vocals are killer  ffj


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 4, 2014)

JustMac said:


> ^Have an awesome time man, that will be amazing. Are Kvelertak not making it to that show? I would kill to see them live, love 'em!


They will be, I just haven't really listened to them much. I'm definitely going for the other two since they're both in my top 3 favourite bands.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 7, 2014)

Saw them live on Monday. Shit was awesome. New songs sound dope


----------



## Nats (May 7, 2014)

Heard High Road on the radio on my way in. Sounded awesome through the car stereo.


----------



## JustMac (May 7, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> Saw them live on Monday. Shit was awesome. New songs sound dope


 Nice! Did they play any besides High Road and Chimes at Midnight?


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 7, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Nice! Did they play any besides High Road and Chimes at Midnight?




I don't believe so, but I missed the last 3ish songs of their set


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 7, 2014)

:O You missed The Sparrow? In other news, I checked out the setlist and it looks toiiight. Shame there's no Blood and Thunder. Been a dream of mine to see it live and yell that bridge section with hundreds of others.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 7, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> :O You missed The Sparrow? In other news, I checked out the setlist and it looks toiiight. Shame there's no Blood and Thunder. Been a dream of mine to see it live and yell that bridge section with hundreds of others.


----------



## Sofos (May 7, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> :O You missed The Sparrow? In other news, I checked out the setlist and it looks toiiight. Shame there's no Blood and Thunder. Been a dream of mine to see it live and yell that bridge section with hundreds of others.



I saw them last Mayhem and they didn't play it then, either. Or Curl of the Burl. The opened with Black Tongue and the rest of the set were boring wankery progressive songs, rather than METAL songs. Honestly, most of the crowd was bored... and this was in Atlanta, their home town.


----------



## Veldar (May 8, 2014)

Sofos said:


> .....set were boring wankery progressive songs, rather than METAL songs.....









Mastodon aren't a sludgy riff band anymore they're a spacey progish band.


----------



## Fiction (May 8, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Mastodon aren't a sludgy riff band anymore there a spacey progish band.



Where?!

/grammar-nazi.


----------



## Sofos (May 8, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Mastodon aren't a sludgy riff band anymore there a spacey progish band.



Mine and most of the people I talked to who were excited for Mastodon. Most everyone was very disappointed in their set


----------



## ErkerAsylum (May 9, 2014)

Mastodon rules. Saw them last night in Chicago and they were awesome. The new song was cool but I'm sure it will be better once more people can get into it (none of us were really familiar with it) but their set covered a good amount of material, lots of classics, a few hunter songs (still new-ish) and High Road of course (which sounded really good live). Gojira was also amazing; i split my lip open in the pit. Overall it was a good day.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 11, 2014)

High Road definitely grew on me, and the new song sounded great! They killed it last night in Toronto, so did Gojira (duh) and Kvelertak were pretty awesome, too. Really glad this was one of the times that Mastodon sounded awesome (vocals were a little off but I didn't mind at all). It was also refreshing to see bands that still use cabs instead of Axe FXes.


----------



## Veldar (May 12, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> High Road definitely grew on me, and the new song sounded great! They killed it last night in Toronto, so did Gojira (duh) and Kvelertak were pretty awesome, too. Really glad this was one of the times that Mastodon sounded awesome (vocals were a little off but I didn't mind at all). It was also refreshing to see bands that still use cabs instead of Axe FXes.



What if I told you the cabs were fake and the pedal are actually gutted and are midi controllers?


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 12, 2014)

Veldar said:


> What if I told you the cabs were fake and the pedal are actually gutted and are midi controllers?


LukeSkywalkerNoThat'sImpossible.gif


----------



## Nats (May 12, 2014)

Veldar said:


> What if I told you the cabs were fake and the pedal are actually gutted and are midi controllers?



They traded their fuzz for fizz.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 12, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I saw them last Mayhem and they didn't play it then, either. Or Curl of the Burl. The opened with Black Tongue and the rest of the set were boring wankery progressive songs, rather than METAL songs. Honestly, most of the crowd was bored... and this was in Atlanta, their home town.



Yet another indication of how bloated and egotistical they've become.

They are no longer a metal band, they're a prog band - and what a sad loss to us all.


----------



## asher (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, because playing the music you want to play is so egotistical.

Are we listening to the same band? How is Crack the Skye not metal? Since I don't think you can describe anything off of The Hunter as "proggy" to nearly the same degree...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 12, 2014)

New Mastodon Interview, skip to 5:20


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 12, 2014)

Mastodon has been a prog band since Remission


----------



## wankerness (May 12, 2014)

asher said:


> How is Crack the Skye not metal?



Either cause it's not kvlt, or just cause he doesn't like it, I guess. There's basically no universe where it wouldn't be considered metal other than message boards for extreme metal puritans.


----------



## KFW (May 12, 2014)

And it's more than just a genre shift from "true metal" to "prog band". It honestly sounds to me like they just got plain better. Remission is cool and riffy and there is that nostalgia factor being their first album, but I can just hear an improvement further on. Even Leviathan has a few moments that don't seem like they quite hit their potential.

It sounds to me like as they improved they explored their potential (Crack The Skye) and now they are using their sense of melody and songwriting in different ways (poppy, concise). I personally really enjoy their later records and hear a constant improvement and refinement. 

And in all honesty, while Crack The Skye is more impressive, I straight up get more enjoyment out of The Hunter. You can give it just a quick casual listen and it still sucks you in for a moment.


----------



## SeaBeast (May 12, 2014)

Why does no one talk about Blood Mountain?! To this day I still think it's their best, and I love their entire catalogue.


----------



## asher (May 13, 2014)

Blood Mountain has some really really great stuff. I think it maybe suffers in perception from being or feeling a little more spastic and less cohesive.


----------



## KFW (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, I love Blood Mountain. But it does seem a little disjointed. It doesn't really move as an album to me, just seems like I have a bunch of badass Mastodon songs on shuffle or something.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 13, 2014)

I like their new and old stuff. I it's neat hearing them go from heavy sludge stuff to more psychedelic proggy stuff.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 14, 2014)




----------



## piggins411 (May 14, 2014)

SeaBeast said:


> Why does no one talk about Blood Mountain?! To this day I still think it's their best, and I love their entire catalogue.




Blood Mountain is BY FAR my favorite. It's always been a good middle ground between CTS and Leviathan to me


----------



## kevdes93 (May 14, 2014)

blood mountain isnt my favorite album, but it does contain my favorite mastodon song perhaps ever



EDIT: AND A NEW GOLDEN AXE MODEL WOOO


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 14, 2014)

piggins411 said:


> Blood Mountain is BY FAR my favorite. It's always been a good middle ground between CTS and Leviathan to me


 It has this whole epic feel to it that just (in my experience) is impossible to not get sucked into, you can literally imagine yourself climbing a mountain and dealing with all the stuff that stands in your way and then finally getting the crystal skull (or at least having it in your sights, depending on how you interpret the story and the last few songs from the album)


----------



## SeaBeast (May 14, 2014)

Yeah the flow of Blood Mountain was all over the place, though the concept of a character scaling a mountain/jungle in fear of his life really came through. Pendulous Skin to top that album off was amazing.

I'm very stoked to hear this new album, High Road was OK, I dug the solo. Kind of Thin Lizzy ish. But Mastodon singles generally don't do it for me.


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 15, 2014)

DISTORT6 said:


> https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/145055304%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-kgi7V&auto_play=false&hide_related=true&visual=true




Listened and listened some more, I like it. It sounds like a pretty cool tune to put on when you're driving! 

And I really don't have anything bad to say about Mastodon.

Also CTS is my fav.


----------



## n4t (May 15, 2014)

I don't see how Mastodon's descent into contemporary music is any different than Metallica's shit-slide from RtL, MoP, And Justice to doing a Bob Seger cover. Or any other good, heavy band that becomes lame. Their last two album attempts have been saddening.

And reading all this gushing love juice for what appears to have become a highly polished pop turd of a band is a bit sickening. I feel like I stepped in something and now I'm gonna smell it all day.


----------



## Philligan (May 15, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Well, Bill said in an interview a few days ago that growls/screams are "gone for good" for Mastodon, so for fans of the sludge era, they will be disappointed. Although I agree with you,I also thought the Hunter was 7.5/10-level good, so I'll definitely be waiting for this to drop to judge it.



I'm bummed, I hope that's not the case. I read an interview with Brann where he said that even though Bill hasn't done vocals since Leviathan, maybe he'll show up on the _next_ next Mastodon record.



KFW said:


> And it's more than just a genre shift from "true metal" to "prog band". It honestly sounds to me like they just got plain better. Remission is cool and riffy and there is that nostalgia factor being their first album, but I can just hear an improvement further on. Even Leviathan has a few moments that don't seem like they quite hit their potential.
> 
> It sounds to me like as they improved they explored their potential (Crack The Skye) and now they are using their sense of melody and songwriting in different ways (poppy, concise). I personally really enjoy their later records and hear a constant improvement and refinement.
> 
> And in all honesty, while Crack The Skye is more impressive, I straight up get more enjoyment out of The Hunter. You can give it just a quick casual listen and it still sucks you in for a moment.



I mostly agree - I just don't think they got better. 

Blood Mountain is the essential Mastodon album for me. It still has the angry energy from their first two albums, but they experiment more, and start to show more songwriting prowess IMHO. The dual guitars play off each other a lot more on that record I think, too. Remission and Leviathan are awesome, but a lot more one dimensional, and lack a lot of awesome stuff from their later material (like Brent's Jimmy Page-channelling leads and the Angry Thin Lizzy harmony riffs).

Crack the Skye was an amazing experiment, but that's what it feels like to me - Mastodon experimenting for a record. The Hunter was a really good album, but definitely a step down (again, IMHO). It was more laid back like Crack the Skye, but didn't have the strong songwriting or scope. Even though it might not be as good as their older material, it's still good, though.

More importantly, though, it means they're aging gracefully. Their music is maturing with them, and since it doesn't suck, bonus. I'd rather this then have them release the same record over and over. The guys in Five Finger Death Punch are around their age, and FFDP is still releasing music geared towards homophobic teens who think they have something to be angry about. At least Mastodon is approaching middle age with dignity.

Also, listened to the new song and dig it, although it was a bit of a letdown at first - the opening riff was really sludgy and old school, and I expected more energy in the vocals. After all I just said about aging gracefully, I was kinda hoping for a Remission/Leviathan throwback.


----------



## anomynous (May 15, 2014)

No mention of Mastodon's best song?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 15, 2014)

SeaBeast said:


> Why does no one talk about Blood Mountain?! To this day I still think it's their best, and I love their entire catalogue.



It's a good album, but it has some songs where nothing happens. There are some great tracks like "Bladecatcher", and the standout "Capillarian Crest", but there are some boring tracks on the album too that seem to have ended up on there when there was not a strong justification for them being on the album other than the band being short of amazing tracks.


----------



## patata (May 16, 2014)

I find the new song to be CRUSHING.
I also love the mix.


----------



## Adventrooster (May 16, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I'm pro "The Hunter''. My personal favorite album from them.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 21, 2014)

I´m always pro experimenting but the new song is IMO generic, although the middle section is cool. I really hope the song is not indicative of the whole album.


----------



## sakeido (May 21, 2014)

n4t said:


> I don't see how Mastodon's descent into contemporary music is any different than Metallica's shit-slide from RtL, MoP, And Justice to doing a Bob Seger cover. Or any other good, heavy band that becomes lame. Their last two album attempts have been saddening.
> 
> And reading all this gushing love juice for what appears to have become a highly polished pop turd of a band is a bit sickening. I feel like I stepped in something and now I'm gonna smell it all day.



Play in a heavy band for a while and maybe you'd understand the immense appeal of moving more mainstream. Playing shows to a mediocre crowd of sweaty, hairy teenagers dressed in black gets old especially when you go to home to a tiny ass house you can barely pay for. Eventually you are going to want more money, and more fans.

And in that sense, Mastodon moving more mainstream is nothing like Metallica doing it. Metallica was already huge and selling out massive arena shows before Black Album (still a sick album btw), and their most popular songs these days remain their oldest material. Mastodon was a niche band that has become progressively less niche with every new album. They are bigger now than they ever have been. Their newer stuff is more popular than their old stuff, they are playing bigger venues than ever, more mainstream press coverage, providing further encouragement for them to continue heading in that direction

And Mastodon has never lost sight of where they came from. Their voice is still distinct and the progression from one album to the next has always made perfect sense (again, completely unlike Metallica). Who gives a .... if a song is verse/chorus/verse/solo/whatever. Big ....in deal. I like Mastodon because they are one of the only bands that I can listen to with normal people in the car where they don't instantly ask me to change it (ie. they are singing instead of growling, but they are still playing in drop A and riffing hard). 

I don't miss the growls, I don't miss the old stuff, I like the new stuff, and I respect what they are doing a lot. Is it any wonder why bands move more mainstream when the alternative is to continue catering to small crowds of hipster dumbass "fans" like you?


----------



## vansinn (May 21, 2014)

Definitely will look towards this album too, when's it supposed to hit the shelves?

Totally loves both The Hunter and Crack in the Skye


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 21, 2014)

Well, regardless of your individual (and conflicting) opinions I appreciate this thread. It got me to take a second, closer look at Mastodon and man am I glad I did.


----------



## 7slinger (May 21, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Mine and most of the people I talked to who were excited for Mastodon. Most everyone was very disappointed in their set



well that sounds like proof that as a band you may as well play whatever the .... you want, because no matter how variable you make your set most everyone will be very disappointed

besides the lack of blood and thunder, I thought the show they played in minneapolis was great. songs off every album. they played really well

christ they're catching shit like metallica does and their ....ing album isn't even out yet


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 21, 2014)

I, for one, am super torqued for the new album. i actually liked Crack the Skye and The Hunter. As Brent himself put it (at 0:35):


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 21, 2014)

7slinger said:


> christ they're catching shit like metallica does and their ....ing album isn't even out yet


And that's how you know they've made it.


----------



## asher (May 22, 2014)

I will never understand why people lump CtS and The Hunter together like they're sibling albums or something.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 22, 2014)

sakeido said:


> Play in a heavy band for a while and maybe you'd understand the immense appeal of moving more mainstream. Playing shows to a mediocre crowd of sweaty, hairy teenagers dressed in black gets old especially when you go to home to a tiny ass house you can barely pay for. Eventually you are going to want more money, and more fans.
> 
> And in that sense, Mastodon moving more mainstream is nothing like Metallica doing it. Metallica was already huge and selling out massive arena shows before Black Album (still a sick album btw), and their most popular songs these days remain their oldest material. Mastodon was a niche band that has become progressively less niche with every new album. They are bigger now than they ever have been. Their newer stuff is more popular than their old stuff, they are playing bigger venues than ever, more mainstream press coverage, providing further encouragement for them to continue heading in that direction
> 
> ...



So you respect a band for going more mainstream and because it´s more socially acceptible for you to play it in a car? That´s a weird argument! If you say that you just like their "poppier" music then that´s alright, but to say that anyone who disagrees is a dumbass is wrong. There is always a conflct in any artform between business and the art itself. I don´t decide which music I like by looking at their sales. I don´t care how many records they sale, if the music is interesting and creative then thats awesome.


----------



## n4t (May 22, 2014)

Seems a few folks reaaaaaallly want to make excuses for Mastodon's selling out. I don't care what color lipstick you want to put on your pet pig. It's still a pig. I could give a shit less if Brent can or can't afford his house or likes the fan base they had.

All I have to say is Curl the Burl is the last song I'll ever listen to by them. If they needed to put up a billboard that says 'We suck now' that was pretty much it. I might as well have been listening to Alice in Chains Dirt album - except that was better than Mastodon's new crap.

Good for them if they want mainstream fans for their typical music. I am not one of those, so its a moot point. Moving on...


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 22, 2014)

One of the benefits of being old is not giving a rats ass about what other folks think about your music. 

P.S. Here's to hoping any of us even get the opportunity to "sell out".


----------



## stevexc (May 22, 2014)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> One of the benefits of being old is not giving a rats ass about what other folks think about your music.
> 
> P.S. Here's to hoping any of us even get the opportunity to "sell out".



Get paid MORE money to make the music I want make, rather than trying to appease the "fans"? Where do I sign up for the sell-out train?


----------



## sakeido (May 22, 2014)

n4t said:


> Seems a few folks reaaaaaallly want to make excuses for Mastodon's selling out. I don't care what color lipstick you want to put on your pet pig. It's still a pig. I could give a shit less if Brent can or can't afford his house or likes the fan base they had.
> 
> All I have to say is Curl the Burl is the last song I'll ever listen to by them. If they needed to put up a billboard that says 'We suck now' that was pretty much it. I might as well have been listening to Alice in Chains Dirt album - except that was better than Mastodon's new crap.
> 
> Good for them if they want mainstream fans for their typical music. I am not one of those, so its a moot point. Moving on...



If the fan base was people like you, is it any wonder they wanted to move on? Pretty stunning lack of self awareness and appreciation for the people who make the music you (used to) enjoy here... grow the .... up kid


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 22, 2014)

^ Curl of The Burl did suck sheit to be fair...I am quietly excited about a return to Crack The Skye form on this new record though...I think it will be good


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 22, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Pretty cool video, I hope Mastodon do more songs like this one, the weird spaceier songs are what I liked about the hunter.





One of the cooler moments of hunter


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 22, 2014)




----------



## sakeido (May 22, 2014)

sol niger 333 said:


> ^ Curl of The Burl did suck sheit to be fair...I am quietly excited about a return to Crack The Skye form on this new record though...I think it will be good



I somehow missed that one entirely and just listened to it now. The only song I liked was Curl of the Burl, and mostly because it has one of the best music videos I've seen in recent years


----------



## Mik3D23 (May 22, 2014)

n4t said:


> Seems a few folks reaaaaaallly want to make excuses for Mastodon's selling out. I don't care what color lipstick you want to put on your pet pig. It's still a pig. I could give a shit less if Brent can or can't afford his house or likes the fan base they had.
> 
> All I have to say is Curl the Burl is the last song I'll ever listen to by them. If they needed to put up a billboard that says 'We suck now' that was pretty much it. I might as well have been listening to Alice in Chains Dirt album - except that was better than Mastodon's new crap.
> 
> Good for them if they want mainstream fans for their typical music. I am not one of those, so its a moot point. Moving on...



You should try actually contributing something to discussion. No one cares if you don't like the new direction of their music. Just don't listen to it, plain and simple. Don't go around spreading this crap just to make yourself feel better.

If you can sit there and say that you won't even bother listening to their new material before the album is even out, why are you in this thread?


----------



## 7slinger (May 22, 2014)

n4t said:


> Seems a few folks reaaaaaallly want to make excuses for Mastodon's selling out. I don't care what color lipstick you want to put on your pet pig. It's still a pig. I could give a shit less if Brent can or can't afford his house or likes the fan base they had.
> 
> All I have to say is Curl the Burl is the last song I'll ever listen to by them. If they needed to put up a billboard that says 'We suck now' that was pretty much it. I might as well have been listening to Alice in Chains Dirt album - except that was better than Mastodon's new crap.
> 
> Good for them if they want mainstream fans for their typical music. I am not one of those, so its a moot point. Moving on...



I know you don't care, but I put Mastodon-colored lipstick on my pet pig - and if I get tired of that shade, Dirt-colored lipstick looks pretty good too.

I don't understand the assumption that they sold out. Maybe they're 15 years older now, and enjoy the music they're making now more than their early works? I know that my musical tastes have shifted some in the last 15 years.

Very few bands can "win." By that I mean if they churn out the same album with a different name on it every couple years, part of their fan base gets bored with them because they didn't evolve. But if they change it up, part of their fan base gets pissed off that they didn't stay true to their roots, whatever that means.

p.s. I heard their next album after this one is going to be all Opeth Heritage covers done acoustically

p.p.s. I was in LaCrosse a few weeks ago; stopped by Dave's, got drunk, the usual


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 22, 2014)

When I was 15, I discovered and immediately dug the raw aggression of Leviathan and their earlier back catalog.
When I was 16, I thought Blood Mountain was amazing for blending that aggression with the more "intellectual" approach I was coming to love.
When I was 18, my tastes were evolving away from "angry" music, allowing Crack the Skye to grow on me in unexpected ways.

For a few years there, it was like my musical tastes were evolving in perfect conjunction with what Mastodon wanted to write. We've since drifted apart a bit, but I don't know if I'll ever have that same kind of "hivemind" desire experience again.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 23, 2014)

Sometimes I really feel like I'm the only one here who really enjoyed The Hunter all the way through. I think that if you can go a bit mainstream while still keeping a distinctive sound and heavy as fvck riffing then you should definitely go for it. I don't think that a band progressing and reaching a wider audience should be considered a bad thing unless they start releasing truly shit albums but that guys in Mastidon don't really strike me as the kind of people who would let themselves release a sub-par album.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 23, 2014)

Weirdly enough despite loving Blood and Thunder and a couple of other songs from their back catalogue the first Mastodon album I got into was Crack the Skye when it came out, I was 13. Remains my favourite album by them but I love all of their back catalogue, and funnily enough (especially as I've done a sort of reverse transition from getting into loads of proggy technical stuff age 13-15 and now age 18 am listening to lots of simple heavy stuff) Remission is probably my second favourite


----------



## fps (May 23, 2014)

n4t said:


> Seems a few folks reaaaaaallly want to make excuses for Mastodon's selling out. I don't care what color lipstick you want to put on your pet pig. It's still a pig. I could give a shit less if Brent can or can't afford his house or likes the fan base they had.
> 
> All I have to say is Curl the Burl is the last song I'll ever listen to by them. If they needed to put up a billboard that says 'We suck now' that was pretty much it. I might as well have been listening to Alice in Chains Dirt album - except that was better than Mastodon's new crap.
> 
> Good for them if they want mainstream fans for their typical music. I am not one of those, so its a moot point. Moving on...



You compare it Alice In Chains' Dirt like it's a bad thing? Dirt is one of the most brilliant albums of all time! 

Mastodon sound like a band doing whatever THEY want to do to me. With the exception of Curl Of The Burl, I don't think they've written anything just for radio, for instance. This idea of selling out, it just doesn't make sense. The band remains WEIRD, and is always moving in new directions and changing their sound. I respect them, and though The Hunter wasn't my favourite of theirs, am very excited for the new album


----------



## asher (May 23, 2014)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Weirdly enough despite loving Blood and Thunder and a couple of other songs from their back catalogue the first Mastodon album I got into was Crack the Skye when it came out, I was 13. Remains my favourite album by them but I love all of their back catalogue, and funnily enough (especially as I've done a sort of reverse transition from getting into loads of proggy technical stuff age 13-15 and now age 18 am listening to lots of simple heavy stuff) Remission is probably my second favourite



I did that too. I got into them earlier in my entry to metal (like, following Metallica nearly), and so Crack the Skye's generally cleaner vocals were a plus since I still was getting used to growls/screams/etc. Then I worked my way backwards. They've all got their own special places reserved in my heart now 

As far as The Hunter, I liked it a bunch on first listens, but stopped putting it on after not that long. I do like Curl of the Burl and Black Tongue... also All the Heavy Lifting and the Sparrow are excellent. A lot of the rest of it blends together for me.


----------



## Dayviewer (May 23, 2014)

Chimes at Midnight teaser  :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152476696182948


----------



## stevexc (May 23, 2014)

I feel optimistic - I'm hearing a low A in there, so long as they don't get rid of that tuning I'll keep listening, haha.


----------



## SeaBeast (May 23, 2014)

Chimes at Midnight sounds pretty cool. Can't wait for the full release.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 23, 2014)

The more I hear of this new Mastodon, the more I find that Brann Dailor has become a really bland drummer, he used to be so exciting, a real fill machine with a really snare-heavy style. Fills left, right and centre and so on the groove, manipulating the beat of the song with such deftness. Brann on the first few Mastodon albums is my all time favourite drummer, it sounds like he phones his performances in now, it's really sad. He has become a very middle-of-the-road, vanilla prog drummer. I'd be interested to see what he sounds like live playing the older songs (though it sounds like they don't bother much with that now), to see if he can still nail them like he used to.


----------



## Sofos (May 23, 2014)

7slinger said:


> p.p.s. I was in LaCrosse a few weeks ago; stopped by Dave's, got drunk, the usual



Dave's is awesome. Haven't been there in a couple years though, moved to Georgia. Hopin to stop there this summer when I visit my family in Sparta.

Chimes sounds amazing so far, and I love High Road. 

I also LOVE Curl of the Burl. One of my favourite songs to play on guitar. Such a smooth song to play, lots of fun.


----------



## stevexc (May 23, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The more I hear of this new Mastodon, the more I find that Brann Dailor has become a really bland drummer, he used to be so exciting, a real fill machine with a really snare-heavy style. Fills left, right and centre and so on the groove, manipulating the beat of the song with such deftness. Brann on the first few Mastodon albums is my all time favourite drummer, it sounds like he phones his performances in now, it's really sad. He has become a very middle-of-the-road, vanilla prog drummer. I'd be interested to see what he sounds like live playing the older songs (though it sounds like they don't bother much with that now), to see if he can still nail them like he used to.



I do have to agree there. He's still a GOOD drummer, but he's nowhere near as exciting as he used to be. The snare fills in March of the Fire Ants were some of my favorite drumming:



Of course, the intro to Iron Tusk is pretty killer too:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 23, 2014)

This is my favourite Brann performance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXBpe_edgd4

It's like listening to a building burning down, it starts fairly slow and then erupts into a firestorm. The way he uses little snare rolls to lead into cymbals, the flams around the 02:40 mark, jesus what a performance. He knows so well when to use the double kick, he's always had that so down. "In case of emergency, break glass for double kick". 

The riffs and singing on this song are ....ing sick too. Perhaps "Workhorse", or maybe "Motherpuncher" are the defining Mastodon songs to me.


----------



## stevexc (May 23, 2014)

THAT'S the other one I was thinking of.


----------



## SeaBeast (May 23, 2014)

Brann is great here too:


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 23, 2014)

Setlist from when I saw them on May 10:



 Hearts Alive
 Divinations
 Crusher Destroyer
 Capillarian Crest
 Black Tongue
 Bladecatcher
 Crystal Skull
 Siberian Divide
 Naked Burn
 Megalodon
 Oblivion
 Blasteroid
 The Hunter
 Chimes at Midnight
 High Road
 Aqua Dementia
 Bedazzled Fingernails
 The Sparrow
Plenty of older songs and they absolutely nailed them.  I think that Brann's drumming on Crack the Skye was top notch and he had tons of awesome fills. Maybe not as crazy as the older stuff but he can still do it all live.


----------



## SeaBeast (May 24, 2014)

That's a KILLER setlist. Opening with Hearts Alive?!

Also Aqua Dementia live, especially with the slightly different vocals is just amazing. Can't wait to see them again.


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2014)

SeaBeast said:


> Also Aqua Dementia live, especially with the slightly different vocals is just amazing. Can't wait to see them again.



Provided their sober when they play it, since that opening riff is tough to get sounding right with all the ringing, drunken it'd be a nightmare of noise


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 25, 2014)

They had the same setlist last saturday in philly. Mastodon absolutely slayed it. Their playing was spectacular. I thought the setlist was as good as it gets. I couldn't have picked it better myself. Sick show.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 25, 2014)

MFB said:


> Provided their sober when they play it, since that opening riff is tough to get sounding right with all the ringing, drunken it'd be a nightmare of noise


He nails it here:


----------



## SeaBeast (May 25, 2014)

My favorite Aqua Dementia live:


----------



## Veldar (May 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1RR17QbqKo


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 26, 2014)

I miss Brann's fills too. But holy crap why did I have to wait until Crack the Skye to hear him sing lead vocals? I hear he will be singing more on the new album which I am so excited for. I actually really liked "Dry Bone Valley" off The Hunter just for Brann's voice. 



Also, when did Brent start using a Diezel VH4? Just noticed that. I thought he was an Orange Thunderverb guy.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 26, 2014)

I think he's been using the diezel for a few years now, but I could be mistaken


----------



## SeaBeast (May 27, 2014)

Holy hell if the album is as even half as good as this early review we're in for an amazing piece of music:

First Reaction: Mastodon ? "Once More &#39;Round The Sun" @ARTISTdirect


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 27, 2014)

SeaBeast said:


> Holy hell if the album is as even half as good as this early review we're in for an amazing piece of music:
> 
> First Reaction: Mastodon ? "Once More 'Round The Sun" @ARTISTdirect


Gonna stay away from reviews until I buy and hear the album, it's so tempting to read it but I wanna to hear the album like I'm trekking an unexplored cave, full of surprises.


----------



## SeaBeast (May 27, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Gonna stay away from reviews until I buy and hear the album, it's so tempting to read it but I wanna to hear the album like I'm trekking an unexplored cave, full of surprises.


Haha I know what you mean. I've been trying not to watch bootlegs of Chimes on youtube.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 27, 2014)

What's more convoluted, subjective and potentially misleading than a movie review? An album review.


----------



## wankerness (May 27, 2014)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> What's more convoluted, subjective and potentially misleading than a movie review? An album review.



Yeah seriously, most people that write about music don't know anything about it and thus can't even say anything about it besides vague statements. This guy is incredibly guilty of this, saying things like "ENCHANTING RIFF" "THE VOCALS HAUNT AND HYPNOTIZE" "PROGRESSIVELY IMPRESSIVE LAND" that don't tell you anything unless you're really high. I love when they try and throw in actual musical phrases that they don't really understand the meaning of, like "polyrhythmic." What a horrible review. It makes the pitchfork review of Kid A look like a classic in comparison. I guess at least it's better than the old gems that they used to post on Anus.com in the dark ages of the internet.


----------



## Les (May 28, 2014)

I was bored last night, watched a bunch of different interviews. Mastadon have been saying things like "more melody" and "mellowing out" for quite a while now. They talk about how when they were a "young" band, they played as fast as they could and as loud as they could, screaming their asses off, but it _IS_ nice to slow down a bit. 

I dont think its fair for any of us to judge their music or call them sell outs or whatever. We are not in their shoes. They have been playing music for a long time and still seem like they are doing what_ they want_ to do. 

So if you like the new stuff, awesome. If you don't, then don't listen to it. Stick with their older stuff. Or don't. It doesn't matter. Opinions are like assholes, everybody has one and they all stink. As for my smelly asshole opinion, I do like the new songs the more i listen. Im almost 30 now, and i'm finding that although my tastes don't really change, they do improve, or evolve, or whatever. We gotta be open minded people and look at things from different angles as much as you don't want to. Its the ignorance and closed-minded attitude around today that keeps us dumb and ill informed, this translates to more than just musical tastes i assure you.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 28, 2014)

The concept of "selling out" is pretty much a myth anyway


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 28, 2014)

Les said:


> I was bored last night, watched a bunch of different interviews. Mastadon have been saying things like "more melody" and "mellowing out" for quite a while now. They talk about how when they were a "young" band, they played as fast as they could and as loud as they could, screaming their asses off, but it _IS_ nice to slow down a bit.
> 
> I dont think its fair for any of us to judge their music or call them sell outs or whatever. We are not in their shoes. They have been playing music for a long time and still seem like they are doing what_ they want_ to do.
> 
> So if you like the new stuff, awesome. If you don't, then don't listen to it. Stick with their older stuff. Or don't. It doesn't matter. Opinions are like assholes, everybody has one and they all stink. As for my smelly asshole opinion, I do like the new songs the more i listen. Im almost 30 now, and i'm finding that although my tastes don't really change, they do improve, or evolve, or whatever. We gotta be open minded people and look at things from different angles as much as you don't want to. Its the ignorance and closed-minded attitude around today that keeps us dumb and ill informed, this translates to more than just musical tastes i assure you.



I agree, there is no right or wrong in music and any artist who listens to his fans is no artist. But as far as music goes, logic can´t be applied so opinions are the only ground upon which any discussion is based. So even if opinions are smelly, they are needed.


----------



## Les (May 28, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> The concept of "selling out" is pretty much a myth anyway



NINJA EDIT: I just realized after writing my post, that this may have been exactly what you were saying SPAWNOFTHESITH! 

I'm going to somewhat disagree here, and let me explain why first, then you guys can flame on...

Selling out definitely exists.

Lets use a band as an example. Let's say, Mastodon.  Their music is evolving the way they want it to (from what their saying). From what I have read and seen, this is the direction that they have chosen. This is not anything like selling out. Its an evolution in taste, maybe could be considered maturing. Not sure what to call it but IMO its not selling out. 

Now, this is what i consider selling out. I'd give an example but there are so many. So lets do a hypothetical, general example. The band is new and kicks ass. They eventually find a label that wants to sign them. They have been at it for 2, 4, 8, even 12 years, touring out of pocket, working hard, etc. Mr. Big Label comes along and wants to sign a deal. I don't know if you guys know about how shitty record deals are for artists, but they are pretty bad. 

The band signs the deal having been working hard and finally their ship comes in. BOOM. Big, hundreds of thousands of dollars contract. Sometimes millions. The thing is, they're naive, or greedy, or whatever, it doesnt really matter because they signed the dotted line. Pretty soon they find out that they are complete slaves to the label they signed with. They OWE that signing bonus back to the company, plus interest and costs for recording and other expenses. They have to write music the way the label wants, dress and act a certain way, etc. They are proper f*cked. Again, this is what they have to do. All in the name of $$$$$$$$$$$, its no longer about the music. 

My point is, that i think probably well over 90% of the time, "selling out" is never the band's/artist's fault. Its about the record companies taking advantage of the artists. Even more now than ever, with digital downloads and pirating. The design of the contracts is almost archaic and is not a modern way to deal in music. We as dickhead consumers write a band off for being sell outs when in most cases the bands hands are tied. They are deeply in debt to the record companies. 

The deals are getting worse too, with a things like what's called a 360 deal, where the band has to pay out to the record company in everything they do, becuase profits are down since the intro of digital downloads and pirating. Before, the record company would be paid back through record sales, and the bands would make a big chunk of their money touring on the merch and a percentage of the house take. Now, if they get a 360 deal or something similar, they are paying the record company at every single turn. Sounds pretty shitty, eh? 

So lets go back to being thread-relevant. Mastodon's new album from what i can gather is what they want to do. Each band member seems happy with the results, and they speak as if they are happy with the result. I'll admit, i didnt like it at first, but its's grown on me. I can understand their direction and reasoning. There is such a thing as "sell outs", but Mastodon isn't one of them, and i'd go as far as to say no band has ever been, its the f*cking record companies who are sell outs. They have been for a very very long time. (some bands are just awful from the beginning but i'm not talking about them)
Sorry guys, /endrant.


----------



## wankerness (May 28, 2014)

Les said:


> NINJA EDIT: I just realized after writing my post, that this may have been exactly what you were saying SPAWNOFTHESITH!
> 
> I'm going to somewhat disagree here, and let me explain why first, then you guys can flame on...
> 
> ...



It's MAST*O*DON, typing mastadon over and over is like typing megadeath repeatedly, knock it off!

You can definitely sell out, look at how this totally legit underground musician guy went directly from an edgy, gritty song about babies dying to singing the same thing redone as an expensive ad for Dr. Pepper!!!!


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 28, 2014)

Did someone say sell out?


----------



## Les (May 28, 2014)

wankerness said:


> It's MAST*O*DON, typing mastadon over and over is like typing megadeath repeatedly, knock it off!



Edited.

And yes, you can sell out of course. That's why i threw out the 90% number, and not 100%, which was figure I gracefully pulled from my arse.


----------



## drmosh (May 28, 2014)

Les said:


> Edited.
> 
> And yes, you can sell out of course. That's why i threw out the 90% number, and not 100%, which was figure I gracefully pulled from my arse.



Hey, it was graceful so no apology needed! Also, you spelled "arse" properly


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 28, 2014)

Les, I read your post, and I'm a bit drunk right now, but I _think_ we are in agreement, but I will read again when sober and give a better response 

One thing I think we definitely agree on I think is that a good deal of the time people cry "sell out!" It's generally just butthurt fans full of shit lol


----------



## Les (May 28, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> Les, I read your post, and I'm a bit drunk right now, but I _think_ we are in agreement, but I will read again when sober and give a better response
> 
> One thing I think we definitely agree on I think is that a good deal of the time people cry "sell out!" It's generally just butthurt fans full of shit lol



 working on a mid-week buzz myself


----------



## KFW (May 28, 2014)

Mastodon - "Chimes At Midnight" (Intro) [Teaser] - YouTube


----------



## Les (May 28, 2014)

KFW said:


> Mastodon - "Chimes At Midnight" (Intro) [Teaser] - YouTube



That shit just got me all pumped up. Excuse me im going to go play guitar.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 29, 2014)




----------



## TheStig1214 (May 30, 2014)

Brann is the man, but he is not a good interview at all haha. He always seems like he's on acid.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 30, 2014)

Les said:


> NINJA EDIT: I just realized after writing my post, that this may have been exactly what you were saying SPAWNOFTHESITH!
> 
> I'm going to somewhat disagree here, and let me explain why first, then you guys can flame on...
> 
> ...




I'd agree with that 20 years ago, but the business has changed drastically since then. No one is getting million dollar contracts anymore, advances for new bands aren't even close to what they used to be, if at all. Bands getting signed to major labels now pretty much get distribution deals and a little promotion, if they're lucky. 

Established bands, like Mastodon or Lamb Of God probably get a decent advance because it's a sure bet that the record company will actually get their money back. Newer bands, it's a gamble and the only ones who will take the risk is the band themselves.


----------



## bhakan (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Sofos (Jun 3, 2014)

bhakan said:


>




Your avatar pretty much describes my reaction to new Mastodon:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 3, 2014)

bhakan said:


>


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 3, 2014)

Like the riff but... the opening vocal melody sounds a bit too much like the end of the verse (right before the chorus) on "High Road" if I'm honest. But yeah, digging the riffs.


----------



## Majkel (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll paraphrase my previous post in this thread and say that Chimes at Midnight is now also on Spotify if you guys have access to that.


----------



## karjim (Jun 3, 2014)

Was so exited with the teaser...the all song was meh....too simple for these guys...they already did songs like this.


----------



## wowspare (Jun 3, 2014)

bhakan said:


>




MUCH better than High Road. Hoping the rest of the album is similar to something like this


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2014)

Love Chimes even more than High Road. To say I'm excited is an understatement.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 3, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Love Chimes even more than High Road. To say I'm excited is an understatement.



This. I agree with every word of this. Both songs were pretty good though.


----------



## chinnybob (Jun 4, 2014)

Definitely better than High Road, I'm just not a fan of the way they've been doing the vocals since The Hunter. Musically I love it, it reminds me of Leviathan, but it's disappointing to know that, with the new vocal style, I'm not going to enjoy the new material they put out as much as the old stuff.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 9, 2014)

Surprised this hasn't been posted yet, new hook from one of the songs on the album towards the end.


----------



## KFW (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmmm, I think this album is gonna be interesting. I have a feeling a lot of people are going to absolutely hate it. 

I'm personally pretty damn excited. Seems really anthemic but still heavy.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah man, I can tell by the chorus at the end of that video above that people are going to start spewing at the mouths and fingertips....

I ....ing love it.....that bit, (the "This time, this time, things will work out..." section, guessing it's a chorus) and the chorus in "High Road" both could have been on any Ozzy album up to No More Tears. Bran sounds so damn much like Ozzy it's ridiculous. 

Can't wait for this album....I doubt I'll be disappointed.


----------



## DLG (Jun 10, 2014)

No More Tears is the first thing that entered my mind as well.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 11, 2014)

From hearing 'High Road' and 'Chimes at Midnight', I think I'm really going to like this album.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 12, 2014)

People, call your plumber of trust


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2014)

Didn't somebody already have a slow motion LARP music video?


----------



## oompa (Jun 12, 2014)

wtf is this crap 

where are the cysquatches? where are the harpies, the whales and the megalodons? where are the epic tales?

Nah, Crack the Skye was their black album, different and polished, still good yet a signal that it was over. The Hunter and this thing just sounds like Load. One or two good songs and that's it. Generic and without originality whatsoever. Hard to keep being creative when you've become really good at sounding good is a trend you often see.. but yeah, just my 2 cents, happy for the people who can look forward to another quality album, I'll look elsewhere! <3

Saw them live the other week, the poor band was slaughtered by awful sound. I wanted to just throw something at the sound guy  the set was short, but great. Love the fellas live, especially Troy, what a ....ing beast he is on stage! So charismatic in his own way.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 12, 2014)

Randy said:


> Didn't somebody already have a slow motion LARP music video?


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2014)

And:


----------



## gunch (Jun 12, 2014)

As a vocal h8r of new Masto this new stuff is pretty good and might make me reconsider my previous stance on their new stuff and actually give The Hunter a chance


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Veldar (Jun 12, 2014)

I like it, I dig the song now.


----------



## jwade (Jun 12, 2014)

I just listened to the album. Disappointingly forgettable. 2/10


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm on the 2nd tune now......I'm definitely getting this shit on the release day.

These guys continue to step it up each time, for me, anyway. I've gotten exactly what I've wanted for these past 3 albums.


----------



## KFW (Jun 13, 2014)

Tehe, well I guess it's a good sign that the first two reviews are polar opposites. 

I understand if someone's tastes gravitate towards their heavier stuff, but I actually started to like Mastodon after Crack The Skye, and preferred the cleaner/poppier bits on that album. So The Hunter and this I think will be a continuation of some of my favorite parts of their sound.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 13, 2014)

KFW said:


> Tehe, well I guess it's a good sign that the first two reviews are polar opposites.
> 
> I understand if someone's tastes gravitate towards their heavier stuff, but I actually started to like Mastodon after Crack The Skye, and preferred the cleaner/poppier bits on that album. So The Hunter and this I think will be a continuation of some of my favorite parts of their sound.



Yeah, you'll probably dig this one. I was the same way getting into Mastodon.

I've got 3-4 complete listens on it. Some songs are going to take some time to grow on me. There's some serious prog stuff on here, for damn sure. 

"Ember City"....man, another stellar chorus from Brann. 

My only gripe is that some of the riffs/leads coming from Brent sound a bit recycled. Not enough to ruin the record for me, by any means.


----------



## SeaBeast (Jun 13, 2014)

After first listen I was slightly disappointed, though I felt the CD had some good moments. After listening through the CD again today I am really liking it. If you didn't like it the first time through give it another couple tries.

Also the end of Aunt Lisa made me laugh so hard because it was so unexpected, and those riffs are sick.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 13, 2014)

How'd you guys the album so early? Are you some of you reviewers?


----------



## anomynous (Jun 13, 2014)

Everybody is.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 13, 2014)

Allow me to clarify I meant professional reviewers.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 14, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Allow me to clarify I meant professional reviewers.



Album leaked. I'm liking it so far, but this album and "Remission" are right next to each other in my iTunes library so right when it ends, I hear "Crusher Destroyer" and "March of the Fire Ants" and I think to myself, "holy shit, this is awesome!" That never happened to me during "Once More Around the Sun"; it's still an enjoyable album, but just so far removed from what they started as and became known for. Still has its moments, but ultimately not really that engaging for me. It's fun to sing along to though!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, I've heard it, it's utter crap. Saved myself £14. Mastodon have become a fully-fledged radio rock band.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 15, 2014)

I think I will not even bother to listen it. I'm already disappointed. =(

I miss my good old mastodon tunes.


----------



## karjim (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm listening right now, it's freakin' awesome, summer 2K14 will be so cool like 11


----------



## Majkel (Jun 15, 2014)

Tread lightly is so effin' good... I really liked about 1/3 of The Hunter (Deathbound is still one of my favorite tracks), and Once More Round The Sun works really well for me. Definitely happy with it after a listen through


----------



## sakeido (Jun 16, 2014)

Overall pretty uneven. Some kinda blah songs, some really great songs (like High Road) and the more straightforward song structure works more often than not. Seems like an album where I will drop half of it off my playlist forever and only listen to 4-5 songs.

That mix doe... where is the bass guitar?? It's on the thin side.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 16, 2014)

Album is streaming on Itunes now. 

Stream Mastodon's Once More 'Round the Sun Right Now!!! - MetalSucks


----------



## Black Mamba (Jun 16, 2014)

LOVE the chorus in The Motherload.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome record!
Hey Ho, Let's get up and rock and roll.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 17, 2014)

If this is radio rock then I'm going to start listening to the ....in' radio again because obviously shit has changed drastically and prog-rock is in, or I just ALWAYS happen to land on a station when they're rockin' Pearl Jam, Nickelback, Godsmack, Shinedown, 311, Metallica.....then again, we don't have a modern rock station here in Ft. Lauderdale anyway, so it's entirely possible.


"Asleep In The Deep" is my current favorite. It's like Rush and old Floyd. That chorus is haunting in a creepy way. "Aunt Lisa" is somethin' else.....that's for sure. 

All in all, it's a damn cool record, I think another year off to dick around in other bands might have done some good, but .... it, I don't think I'll ever turn away a Mastodon record. We'll see how I feel in a year from now.


----------



## SeaBeast (Jun 17, 2014)

Tread Lightly is my favorite song so far. That chorus is just awesome. Asleep in the Deep and Aunt Lisa are right there too.


----------



## greeny (Jun 17, 2014)

Not too keen on this album on first listen, even less going on than The Hunter. No song really jumps out from another, save a couple of exceptions like High Road because of the hook. Hopefully the way the songs just blend into another is because one of my ears is pretty deaf right now.


----------



## Aztec (Jun 17, 2014)

I need to listen to the album a bit more, but so far it really compares to The Hunter, some songs are freakin' awesome, and some just don't catch my attention.

More and more I really love to hear Brann on the vocals, the way he chooses to sing is just awesome.

Dat Motherload.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 17, 2014)

My first impression was that they're basically a hard rock group now. A _very good_ hard rock group, but a hard rock group nonetheless. I'll probably end up enjoying this album as much as The Hunter; it's very good, but it's not anywhere near AotY material.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 17, 2014)

The riff from this vid gets used in Diamonds in the Witch House


Also I mostly agree with you HOS, it's a great hard rock album. While it's not as heavy or as proggy as their previous stuff, it's still good music and if this gets them more radio play than power to them. Also this album is one the most catchy albums I've ever heard, there's catchy hooks for days.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Jun 17, 2014)

I just started really listening to mastodon,my co worker told me about them a long time ago,listened to two or three songs and wrote them off.

Last month or so I had my spotify on shuffle and I heard a song from a band I didn't recognize and it was them.Ended up listening to the hunter,crack the Skye and one other album and they freaking rock.I don't know what I listened to a while ago but mastodon kicks some serious arse.

I will be getting this album soon.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't...access....Itunes....at...work...


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jun 17, 2014)

They peaked with Crack the Skye. Not as a band, just as personal musicians as a whole, i think. At least, in my opinion, anyway. I'm not a fan of any of their side projects either.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm digging the record. Sure there are a few songs that are lackluster, but they are in the minority.

"Diamonds In The Witch House" is my tune of choice right now.


----------



## SeaBeast (Jun 17, 2014)

That opening riff to Ember City is awesome too.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 17, 2014)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> They peaked with Crack the Skye. Not as a band, just as personal musicians as a whole, i think. At least, in my opinion, anyway. I'm not a fan of any of their side projects either.



They peaked as a band on Remission. Each album getting a little worse after that, before falling off a cliff before they released The Hunter. I really hope this will serve as a cleansing for them, but once those big paycheques start rolling into their bank accounts I doubt they'll do anything but get poppier and poppier. 

Maybe the four of them could start a side project, they could call it "Mammoth", and it would be like a heavy as ...., sludgy, prog-tinged uber metal, like Mastodon used to be when they were good.


----------



## JustMac (Jun 17, 2014)

SeaBeast said:


> Tread Lightly is my favorite song so far. That chorus is just awesome. Asleep in the Deep and Aunt Lisa are right there too.


I agree but I will say it's bloody annoying when an album peaks on its opener. And it gave a false first impression ( the acoustic guitar at the start weirdly sounds like 'Question' by the Moody Blues), I got the feeling this would be a hard hitting prog epic of an album...it isn't. 

Like a dude above me said, it's just pretty damn good hard rock with progressive nuances. As you said, Lightly's chorus (the second one) is just tops. Isn't Troy rephrasing the lyrics from all the heavy lifting though? :

*All the Heavy Lifting*: 

"Just close your eyes,
and pretend that everything's fine"

*Tread Lightly*:

"Open your eyes,
Take a deep breath and return to life"



ALSO, did anyone find Brann's playing a bit uninspired? He's taking a far more backseat-drummer approach to facilitate his vocal duties- the Remission/Leviathan drumming was like being pummelled in the face by a particularly syncopated boxing glove, this seems lacklustre in comparison.


All in all, I like it for what it is. I adored them up until CtS, and the Hunter for me marked that moment where the commercial factor began dictating the music too much (I'm sure $$$ was at least a partial factor in their change in approach). This album, in some parts more so than others, has a lovely combination of classic prog rock (some real strong hints of Rush and Yes )infused with hard rock/pop rock sensibilities, with varying levels of success. 7.7/10. on second listen


----------



## karjim (Jun 17, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> They peaked as a band on Remission. Each album getting a little worse after that, before falling off a cliff before they released The Hunter. I really hope this will serve as a cleansing for them, but once those big paycheques start rolling into their bank accounts I doubt they'll do anything but get poppier and poppier.
> 
> Maybe the four of them could start a side project, they could call it "Mammoth", and it would be like a heavy as ...., sludgy, prog-tinged uber metal, like Mastodon used to be when they were good.



Kill'em All !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dude...Rock is the most awesome shit in this world and I love trve kvlt like you !!!!!!!!!!
Rush Forever !!!! King Diamond, Yes and Ozzy


----------



## twizza (Jun 17, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> My only gripe is that some of the riffs/leads coming from Brent sound a bit recycled. Not enough to ruin the record for me, by any means.



Yeah.


----------



## jwade (Jun 17, 2014)

JustMac said:


> ALSO, did anyone find Brann's playing a bit uninspired? He's taking a far more backseat-drummer approach to facilitate his vocal duties- the Remission/Leviathan drumming was like being pummelled in the face by a particularly syncopated boxing glove, this seems lacklustre in comparison.



This, so much.


----------



## abandonist (Jun 17, 2014)

Listened. 

This is bad.


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 18, 2014)

I liked the opening track a lot. Seems this album has a more rock n roll feel to it, ill give my comments in a few months.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 18, 2014)

Listening to it at the moment. Not even amused


----------



## DLG (Jun 18, 2014)

This is essentially Mastodon's No Prayer for the Dying/Fear of the Dark. 

While they are clearly passed their creative peak, it's still has some jams on it. 

I'm not mad at it.


----------



## DLG (Jun 18, 2014)

jwade said:


> This, so much.



Brann is playing according to what the songs call for. The material sounds nothing like Remission/Leviathan, why would he play like that, then?


----------



## chinnybob (Jun 18, 2014)

Cancelled my pre-order.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jun 18, 2014)

goddamnit, got my hopes up, should have known better.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 18, 2014)

jwade said:


> This, so much.



Agreed, he is a really bland drummer now. Which is a shame because if you said "Who is your favourite drummer?" I'd still answer Brann Dailor, but only based on Remission, Leviathan and Blood Mountain.


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 18, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Agreed, he is a really bland drummer now. Which is a shame because if you said "Who is your favourite drummer?" I'd still answer Brann Dailor, but only based on Remission, Leviathan and Blood Mountain.



I thought his drumming on Remission was almost hideous. Talk about failing to hold a beat, Leviathan was a lot more refined. But then again, its very subjective.


----------



## smfcbow (Jun 18, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I thought his drumming on Remission was almost hideous. Talk about failing to hold a beat, Leviathan was a lot more refined. But then again, its very subjective.



Off of the 2 and 4 is not off beat. he did some odd drumming but he was always on beat. I think the drumming he did on that album was insane and great.

and as far as the album goes I ....ing love it. ive been a mastodon fan a while now and while I didnt like the hunter much at all I love this new album. its proggy and not super heavy, its a good listen and has alot of great riffs. Im not saying its better the CtS or Remission but its a great album and all the hate on it is unjustified.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 18, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I thought his drumming on Remission was almost hideous. Talk about failing to hold a beat, Leviathan was a lot more refined. But then again, its very subjective.



You kidding? He was locked onto that beat something fierce, yes he could manipulate the tempo with the timing of his hits but he kept that groove going. Brann used to be very skilled at having a loose feel, like he was just on the edge of the song collapsing in an explosion of frenetic energy, but once your ears learn to listen to it without just being blown away by the snare heavy "non-stop fills" style, you'll hear he had that beat nailed down.

It's a lot easier for him these days as he is a lot more conventional, he's sadly dropped back from being a stand out drummer with an instantly identifiable and original style to just being another guy at a kit.

Also, finally it seems some people are getting off the "Anything Mastodon do is great" bandwagon. Mastodon have dropped a steaming turd of an album, because of the yes men and sycophants making them feel like they could do no wrong. There is a lot of negativity about this album, like people are finally realising the bloated egos of these men have left them creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Adventrooster (Jun 18, 2014)

I love it. I have always preferred "The Hunter" in their discography. Matter of preference is allowed to change in the consumer AND the artist...just saying.


----------



## KFW (Jun 18, 2014)

> Also, finally it seems some people are getting off the "Anything Mastodon do is great" bandwagon. Mastodon have dropped a steaming turd of an album, because of the yes men and sycophants making them feel like they could do no wrong. There is a lot of negativity about this album, like people are finally realising the bloated egos of these men have left them creatively bankrupt.



I understand not liking the album, but you could probably just leave it at that. You seem to have an odd amount of insight as to how Mastodon thinks and why their sound is changing. 

I don't hear much that suggests they're creatively bankrupt, it just sounds different. In fact, I'd argue your point more if they had never changed their sound whatsoever. 

People's tastes are going to be different from yours, and like Advent said...that applies to the listener as well as the artist. There's nothing in this album that suggests to me that it's insincere or not creative.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 18, 2014)

I actually started to like them more after "Remission" and "Leviathan". Not that I disliked those albums but the drumming is a bit too busy for me on those two. I'll admit that it made it very distinctive, just not my favorite thing. As for the new album, I like most of it, but I have only listened through it twice.


----------



## jwade (Jun 18, 2014)

DLG said:


> Brann is playing according to what the songs call for. The material sounds nothing like Remission/Leviathan, why would he play like that, then?



Brann's very intricate/impressively complicated drumming had developed into one of the most important aspects of their sound. They've essentially dropped that aspect of their sound in favor of molding songs around being able to have Brann singing big choruses. So yes, it is uninspired playing, because he's playing basic, bland 70s hard rock radio beats to allow himself to focus on his vocals.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 18, 2014)

I've only listened to it once and even though I wanted a really spaced out album I'm loving how catchy this album is, it blows my mind how good the vocal hooks are.


----------



## DLG (Jun 19, 2014)

jwade said:


> Brann's very intricate/impressively complicated drumming had developed into one of the most important aspects of their sound. They've essentially dropped that aspect of their sound in favor of molding songs around being able to have Brann singing big choruses. So yes, it is uninspired playing, because he's playing basic, bland 70s hard rock radio beats to allow himself to focus on his vocals.



I'm sure he would have no problem playing a more intricate beat over a big chorus he is singing, but he probably doesn't want to do it because it would sound stupid. 

it's a question of what came first, the chicken or the egg. Is he dumbing down the drums so that he can sing big Ozzy-esque choruses, or is he writing big Ozzy-esque choruses and then playing the type of drums that sounds good over said choruses. 

I'd say it's the latter.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 19, 2014)

So, I went into listening to the album with the full intent of coming back here and calling you guys overdramatic children. And while a bunch of you are, more of you are right... this is a pretty disappointing album. I'd give it a 65%. Mediocre overall, with a few stand-out moments. And I'm NOT basing it off of any of Mastodon's other work... in a vacuum, it's just kind of... uninteresting. Boo.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 19, 2014)

For those of us who can't access Itunes at work it looks like a lot of the album is up on youtube and last.fm

THAT MOTHERLOAD


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 19, 2014)

smfcbow said:


> Off of the 2 and 4 is not off beat. he did some odd drumming but he was always on beat. I think the drumming he did on that album was insane and great.
> 
> and as far as the album goes I ....ing love it. ive been a mastodon fan a while now and while I didnt like the hunter much at all I love this new album. its proggy and not super heavy, its a good listen and has alot of great riffs. Im not saying its better the CtS or Remission but its a great album and all the hate on it is unjustified.



I didn't even say it was 'off beat'. He did fill after fill after fill. Sometimes you just want a song to flow nicely, not overly simple but also not the insane havoc that was Remission. Great album, one of my favorite - but it's been a while since I've picked it up.


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 19, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You kidding? He was locked onto that beat something fierce, yes he could manipulate the tempo with the timing of his hits but he kept that groove going.



We have different ideas of what constitutes groove. 



Esp Griffyn said:


> Brann used to be very skilled at having a loose feel, like he was just on the edge of the song collapsing in an explosion of frenetic energy, but once your ears learn to listen to it without just being blown away by the snare heavy "non-stop fills" style, you'll hear he had that beat nailed down.



I picked up the Remission record in 2003. It's a great record, but I'm never going to say I enjoyed that drumming. The album needs structure and holding a beat is important. Sometimes it got really good when the song neared the end, sort of bringing it to a climax, but doing that for 50+ minutes is just too boring.



Esp Griffyn said:


> It's a lot easier for him these days as he is a lot more conventional, he's sadly dropped back from being a stand out drummer with an instantly identifiable and original style to just being another guy at a kit.



The drums are still very energetic on this record, my impression is you haven't given it much of a chance. It's just not heavy metal in the way they used to be, now its more rock based.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jun 19, 2014)

This album is truly incredible
I wasnt a fan of The Hunter, coming from the life changing Crack The Skye I found it very disappointing.

But this, this is really something else. I listened to it 3 times back to back yesterday.


----------



## Matyrker (Jun 20, 2014)

Crack the Skye 4ever.


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 20, 2014)

Crack the Skye is a masterpiece, they'll never top that. In the metal department, Leviathan is a classic.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 20, 2014)

I really enjoy the shit out of this new album, it's been my go-to album for the last few days, and it just seems to get better with every spin! "Asleep in the Deep" and "The Motherload" are my two favorites so far, but it really is a great album from front to back, in my opinion.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 20, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> We have different ideas of what constitutes groove.



You're right about that at least, "groove" and "holding a beat" isn't about playing a basic 4/4 with a steady snare. If Brann can't hold a beat, how did they manage to pull off those songs live, and do such a good job? As chaotic as their earlier stuff was, they sounded remarkably in control.


----------



## JustMac (Jun 20, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> it just seems to get better with every spin!


 I'm only noticing this now, the songs really benefit from familiarity as they're so anthemic. Really liking this a lot after 5 plays (and on the first spin I thought it was mediocre)


----------



## curtisleviathan (Jun 20, 2014)

As you can probably tell by my name, I am a massive fan of their older stuff, Remission is a favorite of mine, I love Leviathan and Blood Mountain to death but it seems all the stars aligned when they made Crack the Skye. Not to mention the additional aspect of some very personal themes, Crack the Skye just hit every mark perfectly and represents how beautifully the concept album theme Mastodon have gone for. The artwork is also another big factor for me, I absolutely love everything until the Hunter Paul Romano is a god damn genius!

The Hunter really really disappointed me, like really, and from what I have heard of the newest album it seems like it will be much of the same. The Hunter didnt make me feel anything, take me anywhere, but I will give it a chance once I get around to purchasing it. Once upon a time I would have pre ordered it instantly, how times have changed...


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 20, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You're right about that at least, "groove" and "holding a beat" isn't about playing a basic 4/4 with a steady snare. If Brann can't hold a beat, how did they manage to pull off those songs live, and do such a good job? As chaotic as their earlier stuff was, they sounded remarkably in control.



What? I meant he was always filling and not playing beats. It was erratic drumming.


----------



## SeaBeast (Jun 20, 2014)

I also really hope they return to a concept album on a future album.

Anyone see their Pinkpop performance a week or so ago? Awesome:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 20, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> We have different ideas of what constitutes groove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thorerges said:


> What? I meant he was always filling and not playing beats. It was erratic drumming.



Just because he isn't playing bog-basic beats doesn't mean he wasn't keeping a beat or groove going. Even at his most chaotic there was a metronomic pulse to it - how else would 3 other musicians have coordinated themselves life if there was not?


----------



## TheDraeg (Jun 21, 2014)

Apparently I have to give CtS another chance. I wrote it off as pretty boring last time I put it on..
I thought The Hunter was awesome btw.. its like hard rock only far more unique. Im seeing way too much hate for that album in this thread. But to each his own..


----------



## Lilarcor (Jun 21, 2014)

Loved Blood Mountain and Crack The Skye. Really didn't like The Hunter except for a few songs. I'm just a few songs into Once More Round The Sun but already like it more than most of the Hunter taken together. As all their albums it's truly unique.


----------



## _RH_ (Jun 21, 2014)

For some reason Mastodon's career path reminds me of Thrice's. I would be satisfied with them continuing to write the "same album", but they manage to do something different and still make it enjoyable (even if it's not really my "thing"). 

After first listen, it's a lot better than I expected. I do feel like a lot of the riffs are slight variations on past material. And the end of Aunt Lisa...wut? Is that a joke?


----------



## fps (Jun 24, 2014)

OK first listen I love it. My fave Mastodon albums are Leviathan and Crack The Skye, while I always dig plenty of Remission and Blood Mountain. First. Anyone who thinks this stuff is simple should try and write it, the chord progressions and how they melt into each other feel so unusual at points, and there's the now-traditional insane fretwork from Brent too. Great variety of vocals styles, god I love High Road, those harmonies are tremendous, and I can't wait for the whole album to sink in after a few listens. There is some really, really weird stuff on there too, that freedom to explore that was so prevalent on Blood Mountain feels present here too. I like this much more than The Hunter on first listen, and the album art really complements the music beautifully, it is a technicolour album, amazing work \m/


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 24, 2014)

^All of this.

I got my copy today and it is exactly as I expected, which is to say f**king awesome. Call me a fanboy, say what you want but they can do no wrong. I got into them during Crack the Skye and worked my way backwards. This album is still *very much* Mastodon, it's just not Remission. Brent said himself (the video is in this thread) that back in the day they used to just play as f**king fast and f**king hard as they possibly could and now they want to explore new boundaries musically and that's what they're doing. To be fair, though, I liked The Hunter, too, so I absolutely don't mind the "hard rock" Mastodon.

Also, holy goddamn balls, Tread Lightly blew me away.

Edit: JESUS, The Motherload, too?!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I just listened to it and I must say it is a little blander than their other stuff. I actually liked The Hunter a lot but Leviathan and Crack the Skye are the two best in my opinion. Remission seems to be most people's favorite but I guess you have two schools when it comes to Mastodon: Those who want relentless, fast, heavy metal, and those who prefer the proggier, mellower (?) side. Personally I like the proggier stuff but to each his own I S'pose.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 24, 2014)

SeaBeast said:


> I also really hope they return to a concept album on a future album.
> 
> Anyone see their Pinkpop performance a week or so ago? Awesome:


 
When Mastodon played Aus' Troy didn't break out the Warwick or TC Electronic, it's nice to see his still copying my setup (Bass, Cab, Darkglass)


----------



## Mayhew (Jun 24, 2014)

For shit's and giggles I was watching the Crack The Skye track by track review and the band pretty much predicted exactly where they've been headed. Brann was talking about Oblivion being the first time he held a steady beat and enjoying it. He says he threw away his favourite fill like a child's security blanket. He states something like that making the same old album is like running in place and if you don't have anything new to say then why bother. That was the start of his drumming transition right there. Brent was talking about Quintessence being the first "fun" song they wrote even though it was dark and really enjoying that aspect and wanting to do more fun songs. I remember by the end of the CtS tour when they were playing the whole album that they were tired of it, especially Brent. The material was taxing to play live and before every show he was saying oh my god I have so much singing to do and it wasn't fun anymore. You could see where they were going with The Hunter. It definitely had more simple, fun songs that were more fun to play live and less draining than the longer proggier CtS stuff. 

I love all of Mastodon's albums but enjoy from Blood Mountain onwards more so than the first two albums(CtS being my fav). I really enjoyed the more straight ahead approach of The Hunter as offering something different than what they'd done previously. I thought The Creature Lives was awesome too. That intro reminded me of The Ghost In The Machine by Pink Floyd(didn't like Floyd at all really until I heard that song) or the THX audio intro which I also love. BoooooooOOOOOWWWWOOOOOWWWWWeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww. I can't wait to pick up the album. After really getting into Twelve Foot Ninja the simpler, more powerful and emphasizing the melodies, hooks and harmonies approach to crafting songs is working for me.


----------



## ForThisGift (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought based on the direction of The Hunter I wasn't going to dig this one, but I was pleasantly surprised. I think my least favorite part of the previous outing was with Brent's vocal direction. He just kind of started meandering in all his lines, and I don't personally think he has the voice for it. I think this time out he is a bit more subdued, or at least in control. He has kind of settled into a Mike Vennart range that, although more limited, is a more consistent listen. 

I really like the diversity of Mastodon "sounds" on this album. I can hear little reminders of all the better parts of the albums leading up to this, including some Blood Mountain sludge.


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 24, 2014)

After the first 5 tracks I kinda lose interest. The Hunter was really cool but this one kinda loses it for me


----------



## jwade (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, multiple listens later and I don't hate the album. Definitely don't love it, and won't have the entire thing on my ipod, but High Road/Chimes At Midnight/Asleep In The Deep/Diamonds In The Witch House are exceptional songs.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 25, 2014)

Listening through it again, it's still not catching me. High Road is solid, so's Tread Lightly. Chimes overstays its welcome - I literally cannot remember anything after the first "heavy" riff until that intro riff comes back. The end of Aunt Lisa is, and I'm dead serious, absofuckinglutely awesome. Brings back good memories of Faith No More.

Overall, a mediocre record in its own right. The Hunter had more going for it, just more memorable parts in general. Hell, Killer Be Killed had more going for it, at least Face Down gets stuck in my head.

Did really like Brann's drumming on Tread Lightly, I think it was, though.

Haven't had too much of a listen to the last two tracks... my commute ends about two minutes into Halloween, haha.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 25, 2014)

So far I'm liking this way more than The Hunter!


----------



## flint757 (Jun 25, 2014)

This is a really polarizing album.


----------



## Mayhew (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems like every album since Remission is polarizing. You have people who like the new stuff and people who hate the new Mastodon and want them to make another Remission.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 25, 2014)

Well if you don't like the new album...


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jun 25, 2014)

They've stated several times during their "making of" videos that the songs are becoming much more vocal-centric and they're concentrating on the vocals.

If you're listening to this album expecting it to have the mad drumming of Leviathan, the nutsy guitars of Blood Mountain or the abysmal vocals of Remission, of course you're going to dislike it. As the band changes, so too should your approach to them - otherwise why do you call yourself a fan of the band? Might be a better idea to call yourself a fan of Remission instead.

THIS TIME

THIS TIME

THINGS'LL WORK OUT JUST FI-I-INE

WE WON'T LET YOU SLIIIP

AWAAAAY


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm definitely a fan of Remissions and Leviathan, they were ....ing ace. Listened to this new one a few times seeing if it will grow on me, it didn't.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jun 25, 2014)

It sounds stupid but I'm actually really loving the song names on OMRTS. When I heard the album title it took me a few days to get my head around it but it's definitely grown on me. And hey, with names like Ember City and Diamond in the Witch House how can you not love them?


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Jun 25, 2014)

ForThisGift said:


> I thought based on the direction of The Hunter I wasn't going to dig this one, but I was pleasantly surprised. I think my least favorite part of the previous outing was with Brent's vocal direction. He just kind of started meandering in all his lines, and I don't personally think he has the voice for it. I think this time out he is a bit more subdued, or at least in control. He has kind of settled into a Mike Vennart range that, although more limited, is a more consistent listen.
> 
> I really like the diversity of Mastodon "sounds" on this album. I can hear little reminders of all the better parts of the albums leading up to this, including some Blood Mountain sludge.



I heard a lot of people say that they were not expecting to like this one. I am more than pleased with it. They are definitely very versatile. One of my favorite bands as well. I liked the hunter but Once More 'Round the sun blew it away for me. ....ing sick record.


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Drowner (Jun 25, 2014)

jwade said:


> Well, multiple listens later and I don't hate the album. Definitely don't love it, and won't have the entire thing on my ipod, but High Road/Chimes At Midnight/Asleep In The Deep/Diamonds In The Witch House are exceptional songs.



Personally, I think High Road is the worst song on the album.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 25, 2014)

stevexc said:


> The end of Aunt Lisa is, and I'm dead serious, absofuckinglutely awesome. Brings back good memories of Faith No More.


 
Ha! That's what I got out of it, BE-AGGRESSIVE! B-E-AGGRESSIVE!


----------



## ForThisGift (Jun 25, 2014)

Drowner said:


> Personally, I think High Road is the worst song on the album.



I completely agree. It never really grew on me and, as a first impression, lowered my expectations of the rest of the album.


----------



## Richie666 (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't understand the love for this album. It sounds like uninspired hard rock/metal mixed with Mastodon, with a dominant producer arching over it all. This marks two disappointments in row for Mastodon now. That does not bode well for their future. I have no problem with bands changing their style, but the album just sounds mediocre.

This is coming from someone who absolutely adores Leviathan, Blood Mountain, and Crack the Skye. Remission is pretty sweet too.

That being said, Aunt Lisa grooves pretty hard.


----------



## twizza (Jun 25, 2014)

Richie666 said:


> ... with a dominant producer arching over it all.




hmnmm


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm loving it so far. Picks up from where The Hunter left off nicely. 

And this may not be a popular opinion, but I really love Brann's vocals, particularly on The Motherload. And that has a nice sludgy almost-Rush-like vibe.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm loving it so far. Picks up from where The Hunter left off nicely.
> 
> And this may not be a popular opinion, but I really love Brann's vocals, particularly on The Motherload. And that has a nice sludgy almost-Rush-like vibe.



Brann's an amazing vocalist. I'm surprised he didn't sing on earlier albums. 

I also agree what it continues off The Hunter, but it also hearkens back to their earlier material a bit. I'm hearing a lot of Blood Mountain and Crack the Skye on this record. Like that ending riff on the title track going into the beginning of "Chimes at Midnight" could have been ripped straight from cuts of "Sleeping Giant". 

Loving this record though. Once again Mastodon proves to me that they are still my favorite band.


----------



## Shred_Flanders (Jun 26, 2014)

This record is awesome. Lets face it these dudes are getting old. They're not interested in writing anything like they're older material. Even though they've went to a more straightforward approach this album is dynamic, catchy and heady as heck. The Dong has risen.


----------



## TheDraeg (Jun 26, 2014)

I tried to fall asleep listening to this through headphones last night- the awesomeness kept me awake far too long! Thumbs up from me


----------



## beerandbeards (Jun 26, 2014)

I really like this album. It feels new but could still hear the cumulative aspects of previous albums. There's this interesting feeling i get on Diamond in the Witch House with the harmonics they use in the beginning that brings me back to 1996 Korn.


----------



## KFW (Jun 26, 2014)

Probably the least Mastodon of all Mastodon albums, but I honestly love it. First listen through there were 3-4 songs I lost interest in, but right now the only one that hasn't grown on me is Feast Your Eyes. Every other song has something in it that is super cool and unique.

It actually flows really well and sounds just as cohesive as something like Crack The Skye. And I agree with beerandbeards to a degree--something about it sounds like it came from an older decade. And not just in an a way that it's influenced by past decades, but I almost get the vibe that I'm listening to an album that came from the 80's or 90's.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 27, 2014)

These guys can really do no wrong. Love the new album. Seems to get better every time I listen. I got a Crack the Skye vibe which I loved.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 28, 2014)

I finally listened to this, I felt like being a luddite and waiting till I could buy the actual CD. I'm sort of confused by the people crying about this being even more "pop rock" than The Hunter, this seemed more in-line with Crack the Skye or Blood Mountain than The Hunter in everything apart from song lengths and amount of growly vocals. The last four songs were my favorite, although I'm not entirely sure what I thought of the weird guest vocals in the second half of Aunt Lisa. I'll have to listen to it a lot more but early impressions were very good. It doesn't seem like I'll ever like it as much as Crack the Skye, which is one of my all-time favorite metal albums, but I really don't get all the backlash against it unless it somehow gets worse with every listen.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 28, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I finally listened to this, I felt like being a luddite and waiting till I could buy the actual CD. I'm sort of confused by the people crying about this being even more "pop rock" than The Hunter, this seemed more in-line with Crack the Skye or Blood Mountain than The Hunter in everything apart from song lengths and amount of growly vocals. The last four songs were my favorite, although I'm not entirely sure what I thought of the weird guest vocals in the second half of Aunt Lisa. I'll have to listen to it a lot more but early impressions were very good. It doesn't seem like I'll ever like it as much as Crack the Skye, which is one of my all-time favorite metal albums, but I really don't get all the backlash against it unless it somehow gets worse with every listen.



Ive found the songs I didn't care for as much initially have grown on me the more Ive listened. It definitely doesn't get worse.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 29, 2014)

I haven't been able to absorb this one yet, or listen to it all the way through at once (haven't had the time). But I keep coming back to it when I hop in the truck. That's a good sign. You guys are on the ball: it DOES sound like it's from another decade, has a Crack the Skye/Blood Mountain vibe, and catchy. And it's not "pop" catchy. I think a lot of us want to hear some songs like their older stuff (I'd love a couple Remission inspired tracks), but they are writing stuff they honestly love and it never comes off as forced.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 2, 2014)

Listened through the album while playing Mark of the Ninja and I must say I like it. Didn´t expect it after high road came out but the album itself is pretty good IMO. Especially if you take it as a standalone record and forget about Leviathan, Crack the Skye etc. (which I love btw.). And my 2 cents about the accesibillity and commercial success debate: I don´t care! The amount of money the band makes is really no concern to me and shouldn´t be to anyone else. Just listen to the music and if you don´t like it, just get on with your day and stop interpreting the most obscure things into the things the band says. 

If you like it, listen to it. If not, then don´t. 
Yes it´s that simple.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 2, 2014)

New album landed at number 6 on the Billboard 200


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 2, 2014)

^ Thats freakin awesome

Also, anyone found any good tabs for the songs other than High Road and Chimes?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 5, 2014)

Love this album. My only complaint is how they take a shit all over the ending of aunt Lisa and ruin the song


----------



## fps (Jul 5, 2014)

What happened to sevenstring!?!?


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 5, 2014)

fps said:


> What happened to sevenstring!?!?



May have been something to do with VBulletin, it's not 100% reliable 100% of the time. Another forum I used to go on was powered by VBulletin got hacked twice in a month They just removed it and went over to Vanilla Forums.


----------



## Cnev (Jul 5, 2014)

Regardless of the direction Mastodon chooses to go, they seem to always make me want to pick up the guitar. New album is amazing.


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 6, 2014)

Was a big fan up until Crack The Skye, I did'n connect with that one. Then when The Hunter came out, I was a bit dissapointed... but I' ve always liked them as a band, so I just bought this one on a whim and I have to say I really like it. So now I am thinking maybe I should get Crack The Skye anyway and give a second chance since so many people really like it.

Anyway new record is cool, I really like the vocals, the tones and the overall vibe!


----------



## fps (Jul 9, 2014)

Diamond In The Witch House is one of the ugliest, most disturbing pieces of music I've ever heard. I'm literally worried about Brent listening to it. 

It's a shame there are a couple of weak "bits", like the pre-chorus in Asleep In The Deep that I'm waiting to grow on me but just isn't. Ember City's main riff is a little annoying too, a lot of Aunt Lisa doesn't grab me. 

Still, the high points far outweigh this. I do wish Halloween had a slightly different production, think it's going to be one of my faves on the album but the mix makes it feel a little off?


----------



## MFB (Jul 9, 2014)

Anybody catching them on the upcoming tour with Gojira? I'm tempted to hit either the RI or ME dates but not sure how much is going to be new stuff (which I'm fairly indifferent about) as well as if they've cleaned up their live show.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 10, 2014)

^Saw them in May in Toronto and they both absolutely killed it. At least for that show, Mastodon sounded incredible. 

Also, is anyone else dying for a tab book for this album?


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> Anybody catching them on the upcoming tour with Gojira? I'm tempted to hit either the RI or ME dates but not sure how much is going to be new stuff (which I'm fairly indifferent about) as well as if they've cleaned up their live show.



Possibly looking at the ME date.....shame they aren't doing a MA date, missed the Palladium one earlier in the year.

I like the album.....bit of a grower but it's all good!


----------



## asher (Jul 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> Anybody catching them on the upcoming tour with Gojira? I'm tempted to hit either the RI or ME dates but not sure how much is going to be new stuff (which I'm fairly indifferent about) as well as if they've cleaned up their live show.



I'd love to, but nothing close this time. And missed the last one.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> Anybody catching them on the upcoming tour with Gojira? I'm tempted to hit either the RI or ME dates but not sure how much is going to be new stuff (which I'm fairly indifferent about) as well as if they've cleaned up their live show.



If I can get off from school definitely seeing the Halloween show in NYC.


----------



## Nats (Jul 10, 2014)

Listening through this entire album finally and I think it's a good album to put on and listen to in it's entirety while I work, but nothing I'd probably go back to and listen to individually. But I'm also extremely deep in thought so I might be missing any standouts at the moment.


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 10, 2014)

Bugger, they just announced a new concert at the Limelight "in Antrim, NH".

Made no sense to me given that's the middle of nowhere and especially as they are in Dublin the previous night - turns out it's a mistake, it's the Limelight in Belfast.

Oh well.


----------



## Bisky (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't really like it when it came out and kind of wrote it of. Thought Mastodon was just gonna be another band that made some epic albums then put out a bunch of mediocre stuff. But it sounds like everybody if feeling it, so I might have to give it another try.


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2014)

metaldoggie said:


> Possibly looking at the ME date.....shame they aren't doing a MA date, missed the Palladium one earlier in the year.
> 
> I like the album.....bit of a grower but it's all good!



I thought there was MA one earlier this year and then I saw this announcement and was like "Am I combining the two dates into one? Did I miss it? Maybe even dream it?"


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> I thought there was MA one earlier this year and then I saw this announcement and was like "Am I combining the two dates into one? Did I miss it? Maybe even dream it?"



Nah.....same bill different tour technically (I think the last dates where meant to be part of The Hunter tour)


----------



## Les (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay guys, I've spent a couple weeks listening to the album all the way through each time. I have to say its produced very well. Everything is well balanced. 

I was not expecting to like it so much. Yes, its far from Blood Mountain or Leviathan, but at least they are being consistent with their direction. Like others have said, it's a bit of a musical journey, and its great to listen to from start to finish. 

I've been listening to Mastodon since Remission came out in '02 (my guitarist at the time bought it and blew our little 16 year old minds), and have always enjoyed their music. This album for me is no different. Yes, its not as progressive as some of the older material, but they warned us that they were going to take their music in this direction. 

My point is, I like it. A lot. Even though the songs are formatted in a more traditional way, it still retains the Mastodon feel, 100%. I'll admit, the first couple teaser songs had to grow on me, but after getting the album and going through it start to finish several times, i am quite pleased with the production quality and the music. 

It may not be for everyone, but it works for me.

EDIT: I will see you guys at the Sacramento show, for those who may be going!


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm currently listening to it for the first time besides the singles of "High Road"/"Chimes at Midnight" and so far it's a '2 out of 3 ain't bad scenario' that for every two tracks I dig, there's one 'meh' one. Like, "Tread Lightly" is cool, but I didn't really care for "The Motherload" but then "High Road" brought it back around to that sludgey shit that I enjoy. "Once More Round the Sun" just kicked in and it's OK, so we'll see how the rest of it stacks up.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 10, 2014)

I can't get enough of it. To the point that my initial gripe (some melodies, vocally and musically are a bit too reminiscent of bits from previous records) is the last thing on my mind when I listen to it. 

I think one thing that's held my love for these guys is that I don't dissect their music like I do other bands. Not sure why, maybe because the pictures they paint are vivid enough that I don't have to seek out the colors to see how it was made.

I do the same thing with Floyd, I don't listen to each instrument and pull it apart, I just listen to it as a whole and forget I'm a musician. I've got a much more jaded POV when I do dissect music/bands.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Jul 10, 2014)

I have to say I am a bit disappointed. Not a bad album, just lacking something. Melodies and vocals are there, songs (some, not all) are catchy but i don't feel like i want to listen to this album again. 
Blood mountain is still my favourite record, i think it is a milestone and they will never write anything better.


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> I'm currently listening to it for the first time besides the singles of "High Road"/"Chimes at Midnight" and so far it's a '2 out of 3 ain't bad scenario' that for every two tracks I dig, there's one 'meh' one. Like, "Tread Lightly" is cool, but I didn't really care for "The Motherload" but then "High Road" brought it back around to that sludgey shit that I enjoy. "Once More Round the Sun" just kicked in and it's OK, so we'll see how the rest of it stacks up.



Welp, I finished it. It's OK, I'd say probably my second-to-least favorite Mastodon album. I only dig about half the songs, which is more than I dug on the Hunter. I'd say overall, CtS -> Leviathan -> Blood Mountain -> OmRtS -> The Hunter.

I haven't listened to Remission or Call of the Mastodon all the way through and got into them not long after Leviathan but before Blood Mountain so not sure where I'd put them in the mix.


----------



## DrShredder (Jul 10, 2014)

Man I love this album, haven't really heard most of their older stuff.
With what older album should I begin?


----------



## stevexc (Jul 10, 2014)

DrShredder said:


> Man I love this album, haven't really heard most of their older stuff.
> With what older album should I begin?



Remission then Leviathan. Then Lifesblood.


----------



## DrShredder (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks! Will do that!


----------



## twizza (Jul 10, 2014)

DrShredder said:


> Man I love this album, haven't really heard most of their older stuff.
> With what older album should I begin?




Realize that the older albums aren't nearly as "accessible" to people who people who prefer the more melodic and sing along style of newer mastodon. More raw, guttural, spazzy, etc. But eventually Remission should kick your ass.


----------



## twizza (Jul 10, 2014)

I've listened to it twice now. I realize that it takes more listens to grow on you/become internalized. And in most cases the longer it takes to get into an album, the more longevity it has. All that being said, some parts have that stock/generic/rehash sound to them. I will continue spinning it though, as I respect this band immensely and they CRUSH live; no smokes and mirrors and parlor tricks.

Couple of those songs I swear to fook that Ozzy is singing. Should have gotten Brent to sing on the new Sabbath album. (And a ninja to sneak in the studio and "take care" of the brick wall limiting)

I also felt there was some parts where this "mastering" reared it's ugly head. For anyone who cares about such things:

Album list - Dynamic Range Database


----------



## fps (Jul 11, 2014)

DrShredder said:


> Man I love this album, haven't really heard most of their older stuff.
> With what older album should I begin?



If you like this one The Hunter is not too dissimilar, though I'd probably have it lowest on my personal list, Blood Mountain has lots of textures and experimentations so is worth a look, has some melodic material like Sleeping Giant and This Mortal Soil. Crack The Skye is its own epic thing, Remission is heavy and brutal, Leviathan has lots of kickass riffage 

Going through em I've just realised what an amazing discography they have, wow!


----------



## vansinn (Jul 11, 2014)

Just went through the whole album, and I have to say it's too much like The Crack in the Skye and The Hunter combo - both of which I totally love, and often listen to in succession 
It's got a lot of nice proggy short fills, but overall I find it too noisy and dense, with a flat uninspiring mix.
There's nothing wrong in one more album like the two former; it's too much a repetition, and I dearly miss the passages with more stillness and space, and the, at times, semi-bluesy/proggy riffs.

Now, this is in no way a rant on Mastodon, it's purely about this album.
It's really difficult to keep churning our inventive albums. If changing direction, some audience will fall-off, if sticking to the same groove, slow death may occur.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't dislike it, but it's not the direction I'd like Mastodon to take. I need a few more listens but after a couple, I feel it weaker than their other albums. Imo:

Remission: 7/10
Leviathan: 8/10
Blood Mountain: 9/10
Crack the skye: 10/10
The Hunter: 6/10
Once More 'round the Sun: 6/10?


----------



## MFB (Jul 11, 2014)

chopeth said:


> I don't dislike it, but it's not the direction I'd like Mastodon to take.



Precisely. It's not a bad record on it's own, but compared to the rest of the catalog it's kind of a "Huh?" with bits of old style sprinkled in to remind you who you're listening to.

I'd say my rankings are similar after listening to Remission all the way through last night, somewhere in the ballpark of:

Remission: 7/10
Leviathan: 8/10
Blood Mountain: 8/10
Crack the skye: 10/10
The Hunter: 6/10
Once More 'round the Sun: 6.5/10


----------



## KFW (Jul 11, 2014)

The one negative criticism I'll agree with, the mix is uninspiring. It just has no character to me. Sonically it sounds amazing and is super well produced without being over produced, but it's just very middle of the road. That's one thing I loved about the Hunter...the drums sounded AWESOME, and everything had a ton of character. This one just sounds solid, and that's about it.


----------



## twizza (Jul 11, 2014)

KFW said:


> This one just sounds solid, and that's about it.



The EXACT thought I had last night with another listen through my modded ATH-AD700 cans/vaporific stimulation.


----------



## big_aug (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm still digging it. I've listened to it all the way through a ton of times and it's still good.


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 12, 2014)

I actually liked the hunter a lot more than this record. I listened to it a couple of times and basically haven't put it on since.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 13, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I actually liked the hunter a lot more than this record. I listened to it a couple of times and basically haven't put it on since.



I've listened to it several times in the car, but not extremely closely. I like it about as much as The Hunter right now, maybe a little bit more. It seems to be more technical and spazzy than it, which I consider a good thing. The Motherload, Chimes at Midnight, and especially the trio of Aunt Lisa, Ember City, and Halloween stick out as my favorites, but I like all of it. I don't find myself skipping tracks, unlike on "The Hunter."


----------



## wankerness (Jul 13, 2014)

twizza said:


> Realize that the older albums aren't nearly as "accessible" to people who people who prefer the more melodic and sing along style of newer mastodon. More raw, guttural, spazzy, etc. But eventually Remission should kick your ass.



I HATED remission on first listen, I heard it when it was new and everyone (ex, Steven Wilson) was jizzing their pants over it. Then Leviathan came out, and everyone freaked out about them again, and they got more mainstream attention, and I was like "well Remission was horrendous but I guess I better listen to this since it's 'important.'" Much to my surprise, I loved it. Then I figured I must have been wrong about Remission, and went back and listened to it, and it sounded even worse in comparison to Leviathan! 

This exact same pattern repeated itself every time they released a new album, only after Leviathan I actually expected to like every new album. Remission just never did anything for me, it just sounded like nondescript metal garbage with uninspired riffing and vocals. 

Then finally a couple weeks ago I gave it another try and it finally clicked! It must have been about the 15th time I listened to it, and it was after a decade of liking Mastodon and hating Remission. I really had a good time listening to it, and I'm not sure exactly why. But yeah, in summary, if someone likes their new stuff, Remission is probably the last one you should tell them to check out next, haha. It's SO inaccessible (well, if you come from a background of listening to more melodic and/or proggy stuff) and extremely unlike everything they did after.


----------



## fps (Jul 13, 2014)

London tickets booked!


----------



## stevexc (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah I think people don't quite realize that Leviathan and earlier Mastodon is essentially a different band than Crack The Skye onwards. Blood Mountain was kind of transitional.

My rankings would be:

Lifesblood: 9/10 (my only complaint is the length)
Remission: 10/10
Leviathan: 10/10
Blood Mountain: 6.5/10
Crack the Skye: 9/10 but on an ENTIRELY different set of criteria
The Hunter: 7/10 standalone, 5/10 compared to their discography
Once More 'Round The Sun: 6/10, 5/10 as above, with a 8/10 for Aunt Lisa


----------



## fps (Jul 13, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Yeah I think people don't quite realize that Leviathan and earlier Mastodon is essentially a different band than Crack The Skye onwards. Blood Mountain was kind of transitional.
> 
> My rankings would be:
> 
> ...



This much love for Aunt Lisa, guess I should keep listening. I hear the same band the whole way through, for what it's worth.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 13, 2014)

Really, it's just because I like the weird and/or different, and the ending of that track makes it stand out from the monotony of the rest of the album. Like, the whole album isn't BAD< just BORING. So when there's something different I notice.

Plus it reminds me of FNM's Be Aggressive.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 13, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Yeah I think people don't quite realize that Leviathan and earlier Mastodon is essentially a different band than Crack The Skye onwards. Blood Mountain was kind of transitional.
> 
> My rankings would be:
> 
> ...



Odd, I hear Leviathan, Blood Mountain and Crack the Skye as sounding like th esame band and Remission as being a totally different band. Leviathan and Blood Mountain in particular have a lot of parallel song ideas and stuff like "Quintessence" on Crack the Skye seems like a direct development of things like "Aqua Dementia" and "Capillarian Crest" while there isn't really anything like that on Remission. The only real thing I hear that ties Remission and Leviathan together that isn't on the later albums much is the predominately bellowy vocal style.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Jul 14, 2014)

Should I rate M's albums, I would go as follows

Blood Mountain: 9/10
Leviathan: 8.5/10
Crack The Skye: 8/10
Remission: 6.5
The Hunter: 6.5
OMRTS: 6

I would say that the band went through different period. "Remission" is a different beast from the holy triad "Leviathan-Blood Mountain-Crack the Skye" (in which the evolution of their songwriting is very clear). "The Hunter" is again something different, with "OMRTS" developing , in some extent, the same ideas but in a more direct/catchy way.

Mastodon, to me, started getting worse when they let the drummer sing.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 14, 2014)

Fine, I give. I'm a little biased because Mastodon is my favorite band, though.

Remission: 8/10 Love this hits like "Mother Puncher" and "Behemoth", but the rest is a bit same-ish. Really like how heavy it was, though.

Leviathan: 10/10 Every song is perfect, #1 on my 5 Desert Island Discs.

Blood Mountain: 9/10 This album defines Mastodon's sound to me. However, not quite as strong as Leviathan.

Crack the Skye: 9/10 Really left field kind of album, but great nonetheless. "The Czar" is actually my favorite Mastodon song. 

The Hunter: 7/10. I agree that it sounded very commercial, but I liked quite a few of the songs on here, namely "Blasteroid", "Dry Bone Valley", "Creature", and "Bedazzled Fingernails"

OMRTS: 7.5/10 Slightly better than The Hunter. First 5 songs really hit hard and are great, slumps in the middle, then destroys again in the last 3 tracks.


----------



## Matyrker (Jul 14, 2014)

Crack the Skye is actually my favorite.


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Jul 16, 2014)

I know there's a lot of you that aren't convinced, but I absolutely love this album. Love the riff in High Road!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 16, 2014)

For any of you interested, Bill is doing lessons/hangouts on each date of the upcoming tour below. It's $100/hr for a lesson 12PM-1PM the date of the show at the venue. You gotta email him [email protected] to set it up.

OCT 15
REVOLUTIONBOISE, ID TICKETS RSVP
OCT 16
GRAND SIERRA RESORTRENO, NV TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 17
FOX THEATERPOMONA, CA TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 18
THE MARQUEEPHOENIX, AZ TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 20
STUBBSAUSTIN, TX TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 21
SOUTH SIDE BALLROOMDALLAS, TX TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 22
UPTOWN THEATERKANSAS CITY, MO TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 24
THE FILLMOREDETROIT, MI TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 28
STATE THEATERPORTLAND, ME TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 29
METROPOLISMONTREAL, CANADA TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 30
LUPO'SPROVIDENCE, RI TICKETS
RSVP
OCT 31
PARAMOUNT THEATERNEW YORK, NY TICKETS
RSVP
NOV 01
STARLAND BALLROOMSAYREVILLE, NJ TICKETS
RSVP
NOV 02
SHERMAN THEATERSTROUDSBURG, PA TICKETS
RSVP
NOV 04
RAM'S HEAD LIVEBALTIMORE, MD TICKETS
RSVP
NOV 05
INTERNATIONALKNOXVILLE, TN TICKETS
RSVP
NOV 06
MARATHON MUSIC WORKSNASHVILLE, TN TICKETS
RSVP
NOV 07
THE TABERNACLEATLANTA, GA TICKETS
RSVP


----------



## twizza (Jul 16, 2014)

A solid album (aside from all the blatant rehashage) but my god the EAR FATIGUE. When will this madness stop?


----------



## KFW (Jul 16, 2014)

I never experience this ear fatigue that people talk about...

The only time compression/limiting annoys me is when there's a part that sounds like it should slam a little bit harder, but you hear the whole thing just kind of slump to the same volume.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 16, 2014)

twizza said:


> A solid album (aside from all the blatant rehashage) but my god the EAR FATIGUE. When will this madness stop?



when you turn your volume knob down


----------



## twizza (Jul 16, 2014)

sakeido said:


> when you turn your volume knob down



You obviously don't understand the issue and/or aren't bothered by it. Which is fine. But yes wouldn't it be nice if we could use our volume knobs? (Perhaps the mastering engineers have forgotten that we do indeed have them)


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 16, 2014)

Remission 9/10
Leviathan 10/10
Blood Mountain 9/10
Crack the Skye 11/10
The Hunter 7/10
Once More Round 7/10


----------



## protest (Jul 25, 2014)

I know I'm already in the minority because I can't get into Mastodon's earlier stuff, so it makes sense that'd I'd be in the minority again by really liking this. Personally I've tried to like Mastodon's early stuff and I just can't get into. Crack the Skye blew my mind when I heard it, and I wish they did at least one other album in that vein. Other than that though, I really only kinda dig Blood Mountain and then this.

To me this album represents something that's been missing from music for a while now, and that's the real heavy rock/metal tweener sound that can be popular but also retain some artistic credibility.


----------



## Richie666 (Jul 27, 2014)

Remission 7/10 Great album but one dimensional
Leviathan 10/10 Their masterpiece. Creative, atmospheric, unique, energetic
Blood Mountain 9/10 Absolutely rifftastic album
Crack the Skye 10/10 Epic, emotional, progressive, amazing
The Hunter 3/10 Mega bummer
Once More Round 3/10 Mega bummer part deux

I've diligently tried, but I just can't seem to get into their new albums. As stand alone albums I would probably rate them higher, but this is in comparison to their overall discography.


----------



## oompa (Jul 28, 2014)

twizza said:


> A solid album (aside from all the blatant rehashage) but my god the EAR FATIGUE. When will this madness stop?



Yeah and I do not even understand why they brick it to shits. Honestly, what is the deal? Pop started doing it for radio reasons, what is the reason in metal?  And I've had people even defend the sound picture it brings as if it is something good  Crack the Skye nearly has it's brilliant music ruined by it imo. But to each his own or something along those lines.

I would also rate the albums as most people have already rated them:

Leviathan, Blood + Crack (for different reasons) are brilliant.
Remission, The Hunter and Once More are average albums and with two in a row sounding more like 3 minute pop radio rock songs I have kinda lost interest and accepted that I got 3 great albums from the Mastodon guys and I am thankful for that, but there won't be any more


----------



## wankerness (Jul 28, 2014)

Pop rock radio songs? WTF pop rock radio stations do you have in your area? I'd listen to pop rock radio all the time if it sounded like this album.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 28, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Pop rock radio songs? WTF pop rock radio stations do you have in your area? I'd listen to pop rock radio all the time if it sounded like this album.


While I think saying Mastodon sounds exactly like the average stuff played on rock radio stations is a stretch, I have heard Curl of the Burl on my local generic rock station a couple times and it is understandable as their new stuff is definitely much more radio friendly. 

At this point I kind of liken Mastodon's progression to Metallica. They released 4 amazing metal albums and are now moving toward more radio friendly heavy rock (which there's nothing wrong with). I just hope they can get some more success off of it because songs like Curl of the Burl definitely could be the type of thing that gets a lot of radio play and I'd love to start hearing some more Mastodon on the radio.


----------



## DLG (Aug 12, 2014)

just got the remixed deluxe version of Remission. sounds excellent. 

got a sick purple remission shirt as well so I can finally retire my old black one that's going on ten years old.


----------



## asher (Aug 12, 2014)

DLG said:


> just got the remixed deluxe version of Remission. sounds excellent.
> 
> got a sick purple remission shirt as well so I can finally retire my old black one that's going on ten years old.



!!!!!!!!!

linklinklink plz


----------



## DLG (Aug 12, 2014)

Mastodon - Remission Reissue T Shirt Bundle - Relapse Records : Death Metal, Grindcore, Extreme Metal CDs, DVDs, Vinyl, T-Shirts, Hoodies and merchandise


----------



## asher (Aug 12, 2014)

Zomg, yes. Thanks dude!


----------



## wankerness (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got that reissue of Remission too. That was the only LP I didn't own by Mastodon, strangely enough. Does it really sound different from the original? I never even heard it besides a crappy copy I downloaded at like 128 kbps back in about 2003. This one sounded FULLER than the original but other than that I couldn't tell, and I figured it was attributable to it being a CD instead of a low bitrate mp3.


----------



## ToneLab (Aug 13, 2014)

Once Round the Sun was the first time I've heard Mastodon. I like it. Now I'm diving back into the albums you guys recommend. It's always amazed me how your entry point to a band can skew your perception of them and lead to two people with similar tastes coming out on different sides of a discussion like this. 

Can anyone recommend other bands that have a similar really heavy drop tune sound and groovy rythyms with clean vocals like this?


----------



## SeaBeast (Aug 13, 2014)

ToneLab said:


> Once Round the Sun was the first time I've heard Mastodon. I like it. Now I'm diving back into the albums you guys recommend. It's always amazed me how your entry point to a band can skew your perception of them and lead to two people with similar tastes coming out on different sides of a discussion like this.
> 
> Can anyone recommend other bands that have a similar really heavy drop tune sound and groovy rythyms with clean vocals like this?


You'd probably enjoy Baroness, especially their Blue Record.


----------



## bhakan (Aug 13, 2014)

SeaBeast said:


> You'd probably enjoy Baroness, especially their Blue Record.


This. Also Torche


----------



## Thorerges (Aug 14, 2014)

I actually listened to this a couple of times and never again. Maybe in 10 years or so when I've matured a bit.


----------



## DLG (Aug 18, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I just got that reissue of Remission too. That was the only LP I didn't own by Mastodon, strangely enough. Does it really sound different from the original? I never even heard it besides a crappy copy I downloaded at like 128 kbps back in about 2003. This one sounded FULLER than the original but other than that I couldn't tell, and I figured it was attributable to it being a CD instead of a low bitrate mp3.



A bit beefier and a bit more clear and easy to hear what everyone is playing. They definitely stayed true to the original sound though, it's just not as muddy. Still aggressive and untamed.


----------



## asher (Aug 18, 2014)

And the shirt is fvcking awesome as is the new packaging and art.

(haven't actually gotten to spin it yet though).


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Aug 18, 2014)

I mostly wanted it for more artwork and the purple shirt. Haven't given it a spin either but I'll definitely do it soon.


----------



## asher (Aug 18, 2014)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I mostly wanted it for more artwork and the purple shirt. Haven't given it a spin either but I'll definitely do it soon.



Me too


----------



## DLG (Aug 19, 2014)

#teampurpleshirts


----------



## Veldar (Aug 20, 2014)

Funfact: I had a the hunter era Mastodon shirt and I lost it sometime this year, I really miss it.

OT: I'm not sure if I like this album, I dig Brann singing more and I think its cool that the guys have mellowed out but I ....ing loved the weird space moments on crack the sky and especially the hunter, I know so many people hated it but I still love it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 8, 2014)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/adultswimsingles/atlanta[/SC]


Nothing amazing but it is pretty weird, it sounds almost pyschobillyish.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 8, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/adultswimsingles/atlanta[/SC]
> 
> 
> Nothing amazing but it is pretty weird, it sounds almost pyschobillyish.



It kinda sounds like new Mastodon trying to be old Mastodon but with the guy from the Butthole Surfers singing.


----------



## Black Mamba (Sep 15, 2014)

They're on Jimmy Kimmel tonight.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 16, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> They're on Jimmy Kimmel tonight.



Actually tonight. Just watched it. Wish they did a different song. Brann's singing was awful. To be fair, that was probably one of a few songs they played for the crowd. But still, if they wanted radio/TV friendly, they could have done "Tread Lightly" or "Halloween".


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 16, 2014)

So is this just the Mastodon Megathread now?  Because I'm fine with that.

I picked up the reissue of Remission last week after giving it a listen on YouTube and man I can totally see why people love it. It's a whole 'nother animal and it is aggressive as all hell, but I still love new Mastodon too. It only took me about 5-6 years to like Remission after I started listening to Mastodon and working my way back but I finally did it.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 16, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> So is this just the Mastodon Megathread now?  Because I'm fine with that.



I am as well.

So we must discuss. Did Brent extend his face tattoo? Just noticed it on the Kimmel vid.







This is how I'm used to it:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 16, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> Actually tonight. Just watched it. Wish they did a different song. Brann's singing was awful. To be fair, that was probably one of a few songs they played for the crowd. But still, if they wanted radio/TV friendly, they could have done "Tread Lightly" or "Halloween".


Wouldn't say his voice was awful (definitely not as good as in the recording), the sound certainly was in the video, though. The instruments all seemed pretty tight at least but I imagine it's hard to keep your voice steady while drumming. Still one of my favourite songs off that album.

Also it does seem like his face tattoo does extend a little lower in between his eyebrows. More importantly: that's a goddamn classy PRS he's got there.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 16, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Wouldn't say his voice was awful (definitely not as good as in the recording), the sound certainly was in the video, though. The instruments all seemed pretty tight at least but I imagine it's hard to keep your voice steady while drumming. Still one of my favourite songs off that album.
> 
> Also it does seem like his face tattoo does extend a little lower in between his eyebrows. More importantly: that's a goddamn classy PRS he's got there.



I was watching it late at night with my TV turned down, then I watched it today through good earbuds. Drastic difference. Singing was much better than I thought. And yes, definitely a stellar Starla he's got (lol alliteration)


----------



## Veldar (Sep 17, 2014)

I think the vocals would of sounded better if they had some reverb on them, they were super dry.

Brent's singing was the one thing I'm worried about, its not terrible but not the level a band of Mastodons size needs to be.

And Troy looks weird with that shirt, remember when he wore the undershirts/






RIP the undershirt.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 17, 2014)

Brann's got a tough job with his parts on the new record, obviously "The Motherload" being one of them. That chorus is all in the head voice, you really have to relax and let that voice just kind of come out, the total opposite feeling of playing drums and hitting things with sticks with actual impact. For the work he's doing, he's not doing bad....especially in comparison to Brent who....hehe, amazing ....ing guitarist, but his live vocals aren't close to being on par with Brann or Troy.

Love seeing these guys get bigger and bigger.....still love OMATS after repeated listens since it was released. I hope this band doesn't stop til they physically can't do it anymore.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bill is selling a prototype of the next Golden Axe. It's a Les Paul. And.. just... *drools*

https://www.facebook.com/Mastodon/photos/a.57647707947.65571.5748157947/10152780468972948/?type=1


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 29, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


>



Did not see that comin! 

Was wondering what your  emoticon was for. Now I know.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, what a stupid video. You take out all the aggression of the music to sound more mature, and then put out a video of nonsense cheap sets and slow-mo booty clapping? Srsly?


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no idea what that music video is about.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Sep 29, 2014)

There was more @ss-shaking in that video than on a normal night at the local strip club.

Great song...bad video.


----------



## asher (Sep 29, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> Wow, what a stupid video. You take out all the aggression of the music to sound more mature, and then put out a video of nonsense cheap sets and slow-mo booty clapping? Srsly?



I'd go with mellow, not mature. I think those guys are just way too silly at heart.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 29, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I have no idea what that music video is about.



To me they were just having fun juxtaposing a very serious, narrative driven video (a la Behemoth), with a twerk video. I thought I was hilarious, especially the psychedelic booty solo!


----------



## Negav (Sep 29, 2014)

First time ever listening to Mastodon. Song was nice, but the video was plain stupid.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 29, 2014)

Negav said:


> First time ever listening to Mastodon. Song was nice, but the video was plain stupid.



Opinions.

If this is your first Mastodon song, you are missing out, my friend. Go listen to Leviathan or Crack the Skye.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm like 95% certain the point of the video was to be stupid. I don't think anyone has ever thought to themselves, "I wanna make a serious film....lets add some twerking and juicy booties, that'll do the job." I have the distinct impression they are making fun of the music video format of today. If you've ever watched a hip hop video big booties are everywhere.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 30, 2014)

flint757 said:


> I'm like 95% certain the point of the video was to be stupid. I don't think anyone has ever thought to themselves, "I wanna make a serious film....lets add some twerking and juicy booties, that'll do the job." I have the distinct impression they are making fun of the music video format of today. If you've ever watched a hip hop video big booties are everywhere.


^ THIS.

But with Mastodon...you never know...
If this is legit serious, I'm giving up on them.
If not, then good on them for some humor.


----------



## fps (Sep 30, 2014)

Back with the album, Diamond In The Witch House really throws me. It's so painful, and so ugly (the mood, I mean). If they were going for a rock album, currently I'd rather have the listening experience of a complete rock album. Depends how you view albums and album writing I suppose, just how I am with the record right now.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 30, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ THIS.
> *
> But with Mastodon...you never know...*
> If this is legit serious, I'm giving up on them.
> If not, then good on them for some humor.



Um, yes, in this case you absolute DO know. Do people REALLY think the guys who released the music video with muppets destroying the world and did the song for the ATHF movie suddenly decided they were going to release a non-ironic rap video?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 30, 2014)

I pretty much stopped giving a shit after Crack the Skye, and it doesn't seem like I'll be coming back....


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't really like the new album but god damn that song is catchy.

Also, every band should have twerking girls in their videos. Just gives it that extra something.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 30, 2014)

The fact that there are people who even remotely think this video is serious....


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 30, 2014)

Brann said it's not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Veldar (Oct 1, 2014)

I think the trippy part was good but twerking itself can't sustain a 4 minute joke but it it had more pop culture references it would be great.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 2, 2014)

The Golden Axe is up on the 'bay:

Bill Kelliher Mastodon Golden Axe Les Paul Prototype Gibson Guitar Customclassic | eBay

It is glorious.


----------



## fps (Oct 2, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Um, yes, in this case you absolute DO know. Do people REALLY think the guys who released the music video with muppets destroying the world and did the song for the ATHF movie suddenly decided they were going to release a non-ironic rap video?



Having your cake and eating it though isn't it.


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 9, 2014)

Gibson.com: Bill Kelliher


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> Gibson.com: Bill Kelliher



Oh man...... I'm gonna need new underwear.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 9, 2014)

fps said:


> Having your cake and eating it though isn't it.



Well, kind of, except I don't feel like having the "cake" of people who non-ironically like twerk videos watching their video for two seconds until they hear the music is going to gain them new fans!


----------



## asher (Oct 9, 2014)

I think the gold burst works better on the LP than on the Explorer.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 14, 2014)

The ridiculousness of The Motherload continues with the Asstadon contest:MASTODON Invite Fans To Twerk Their #ASSTodon To Win Free Tickets to Their Upcoming Tour - Metal Injection

Also, I know I'm late to the party and just no watched the video for The Motherload. Honestly, how can anyone possibly think that they were not joking with this video?  I thought it was hilarious and this contest just makes it even better. And who doesn't love watching big bouncing butts while listening to metal?


----------



## Richie666 (Oct 14, 2014)

I busted out Leviathan yet again the other day. Perfect foggy weather autumn music (also helps that I live in what was once was the whaling capital of the world). What an incredible album! The atmosphere, twisted sense of melody, aggression, pacing, and production are all brilliantly done.

Herman Melville would be proud.


----------



## mr11 (Oct 15, 2014)

Probably in the minority here, I confess I didn't read the whole 1000 page thread, but this is one of my favorite Mastodon album, up there with Leviathan. Really liked Blood Mountain too but they lost me on Crake and Hunter. 

With that said I don't think the ban can pull off this album live. Brann's live singing...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 16, 2014)

I dunno man, considering he's nailing those drums, his vocals are pretty freaking solid on this performance. Yeah Mastodon is known for spotty vocals, but not every musician is on his A-game 100% of the time.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 16, 2014)

I gave the new record a couple of spins and I really, really like it. Contrary to popular opinion, I thought the Hunter was their best work to date and OMRTS seems to continue on the same mood perfectly. Progressive, but not too proggy (like Crack the Skye was for instance). The riffing doesn't necessarily sound original, but the overall mood and atmosphere on the record is very strong.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 16, 2014)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I dunno man, considering he's nailing those drums, his vocals are pretty freaking solid on this performance. Yeah Mastodon is known for spotty vocals, but not every musician is on his A-game 100% of the time.



What frigging guitar is Brent playing now?! Looks simple, but sweet. Can't he make up his damn mind? lol

Yeah, Brann's way more solid here than on Kimmel, which makes me glad considering I'm seeing them pretty soon.

EDIT: A though just occurred to me. These guys are not young (all early 40s), and they sing pretty damn high and stretch their vocal range. I wonder what they will be like in 10-20 years. Hopefully their voices hold up, because not like they can downtune much further and get well into 7 string territory. Maybe they'll just pull the Rush card and do instrumental montages


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 16, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> What frigging guitar is Brent playing now?! Looks simple, but sweet. Can't he make up his damn mind? lol



Looks like a silverbust SG to me.

I can't blame him for playing a lot of different guitars, i would do the same if i was in his position


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 16, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> What frigging guitar is Brent playing now?! Looks simple, but sweet. Can't he make up his damn mind? lol



It's an '83/'84 Gibson "The SG" in Silverburst. They're pretty hard to come by. I've only seen 3 including the one Brent has.


----------



## starslight (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't think Brann's live vocals are bad at all, they just sound different without whatever's polishing up the studio recording. If they wanted to, I'm guessing they could re-create that sound by having extra shit piped in, but I'd rather hear what they can actually do live, even if things are a little thinner and, yeah, occasionally off-key.


----------



## mr11 (Oct 16, 2014)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I dunno man, considering he's nailing those drums, his vocals are pretty freaking solid on this performance. Yeah Mastodon is known for spotty vocals, but not every musician is on his A-game 100% of the time.



Yeah I was going mainly from the kimmel video. I'll check some videos out and reevaluate my statement. They didn't exactly nail a lot of their clean singing in support of their previous efforts and this album seems to have more difficult vocals so I just assumed the trend continued. 

And I agree you can't have great days 100% of the time, these guys just seem to have off days more than some. Still love the band


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 16, 2014)

I love Mastodon, but their live performance, at least of their newer material, can be downright awful. The cleans are always out of tune.


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 17, 2014)

They're gonna be on Letterman the 27th.


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 28, 2014)

In case you missed last night's performance:


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm catching them tonight with Gojira. I'm iffy on the number of new songs theyre playing, but Bladecatcher will be pretty sweet...


----------



## wankerness (Oct 28, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> In case you missed last night's performance:



I think the vocals on their albums are perfect and I don't want them to get a new singer and get rid of what they're like now, but man, if they could get an actual dedicated singer for live shows so they can all just focus on playing their instruments and not do such dodgy vocals at the same time they'd sure sound better. Anyone that's being exposed to them via this performance probably just was like "wow, their vocals are bad!" Has drummer as non-grunting lead vocalist ever really worked in a live setting? PHIL COLLINS? Actually I think he just sings and hires someone else to play the drums.


----------



## morestrings111 (Oct 28, 2014)

How long has that guitarist had that ridiculous afro? I don't recall ever seeing him with it before.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 29, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> I'm catching them tonight with Gojira. I'm iffy on the number of new songs theyre playing, but Bladecatcher will be pretty sweet...



Gojira AND Mastadon together?! My envy swells. 

How was the show?


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 29, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> In case you missed last night's performance:




Damn he goes out of key so often it is horrendous.


----------



## DLG (Oct 29, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Has drummer as non-grunting lead vocalist ever really worked in a live setting? PHIL COLLINS? Actually I think he just sings and hires someone else to play the drums.


----------



## DLG (Oct 29, 2014)

here's a more rocking song, on letterman


----------



## fps (Oct 29, 2014)

Relistened to The Hunter and LOVED it. Can't wait to catch them next month in London.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Has drummer as non-grunting lead vocalist ever really worked in a live setting?



Although they're not the most revered band around here, I thought Atreyu's drummer/vocalist did a damn good job live.


----------



## ridner (Oct 29, 2014)

morestrings111 said:


> How long has that guitarist had that ridiculous afro? I don't recall ever seeing him with it before.


 
not sure if this is serious or not, but this is a costume.


----------



## DLG (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 29, 2014)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Gojira AND Mastadon together?! My envy swells.
> 
> How was the show?



It was... OK. 

Gojira killed it - They opened with Ocean Planet, which essentially broke my brain.

Mastodon played mostly new material, which really bummed me out, seeing as how I really dont like their last two albums. They did, however, play Ol' Nessie, which RULED SO HARD. It was upsetting, though, because I was right up front on the barrier, and when they played Ol' Nessie, I looked up and down the line, and I was seriously one of like 3 people in the entire front that were getting into it. Most of the crowd didn't seem to know anything off of Remission, and barely knew any of the Leviathan material. They were all new Mastodon kiddies, and it really bummed me out.


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 29, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> It was... OK.
> 
> Gojira killed it - They opened with Ocean Planet, which essentially broke my brain.
> 
> Mastodon played mostly new material, which really bummed me out, seeing as how I really dont like their last two albums. They did, however, play Ol' Nessie, which RULED SO HARD. It was upsetting, though, because I was right up front on the barrier, and when they played Ol' Nessie, I looked up and down the line, and I was seriously one of like 3 people in the entire front that were getting into it. Most of the crowd didn't seem to know anything off of Remission, and barely knew any of the Leviathan material. They were all new Mastodon kiddies, and it really bummed me out.



Yea I figured. I really dig the Hunter, but this new record is just too boring for me. Maybe in about 4 - 5 years I'll enjoy it more.


----------



## piggins411 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just exactly how much new vs. old stuff are they playing? I don't want song titles, just a rough ratio. I saw them on their last tour and they basically just played all of The Hunter. I mean, I like that album, but I hate when bands just play songs off of the current album


----------



## oompa (Oct 29, 2014)

I saw them with Gojira, Metallica and Slayer etc. in Sthlm this summer, they mainly played new stuff, and I like about 3 songs total from their last 3 albums so I was kind of bummed. Short set (less than an hour) and poor sound setting (not their fault) and mainly newer songs so if you dig The Hunter and whatever the last album is called that I forgot, chances are big you'll get what you want is my guess. Don't remember exactly but the song ratio was maybe something like 2/3 songs were from the last two albums.


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 29, 2014)

piggins411 said:


> Just exactly how much new vs. old stuff are they playing? I don't want song titles, just a rough ratio. I saw them on their last tour and they basically just played all of The Hunter. I mean, I like that album, but I hate when bands just play songs off of the current album



Knowing that I dont like The Hunter or Once More Around the Sun, they only had like 6 songs I actually cared to hear out of an hour+ set.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 29, 2014)

Personally when they were in Detroit, they were freaking awesome! Yeah they played mostly new stuff, but just hearing two tracks off of Crack the Skye was the highlight of it for me.

I like a lot of their new songs, but I'm just happy they didn't play 'Creature Lives'. Totally got addicted to that hook of a riff in 'Aunt Lisa', though I know that one's not a crowd favorite on here because of that weird ending that even I'm not super fond of. xD


----------



## mr11 (Oct 29, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> In case you missed last night's performance:




Yep this pretty much confirms what I had mentioned earlier. Nobody listens to these guys for the vocals, just sync the vocal track stick to playing the instruments live or something. I would prefer that to a live singer who is not in the band.


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 29, 2014)

Personally I really don't like how predictable this band has gotten. Every song has the same basic structure, once you've heard 1:30 of each song you've basically got every minute of the record. 

I understand these guys wanted more Rock and less Metal, but they've compromised how interesting their songs are. If it were proggy or something a little more interesting and not just the same crap over and over again, I could totally dig the record. I like their singing (in the studio), the drumming is pretty groovy and the guitars kick ass - its the way everything comes together that really bums me. 

Speaking of the singing. Mastodon started as an intense metal band. Jumping the ship a decade into your career means you have to be prepared. They can't sing, they don't have the discipline for it. It upsets me greatly that Brann literally sounds like he can't hold himself playing in front of some 10000 people. Get a trainer, practice everyday - do whatever it takes not to make a complete fool out of yourself on one of the most popular television shows in the history of this planet.


----------



## morestrings111 (Oct 29, 2014)

ridner said:


> not sure if this is serious or not, but this is a costume.


 I was being dense, and I'm now feeling appropriately foolish. I require a more obvious display, where all the band members are participating:


----------



## fps (Oct 31, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> Personally I really don't like how predictable this band has gotten. Every song has the same basic structure, once you've heard 1:30 of each song you've basically got every minute of the record.
> 
> I understand these guys wanted more Rock and less Metal, but they've compromised how interesting their songs are. If it were proggy or something a little more interesting and not just the same crap over and over again, I could totally dig the record. I like their singing (in the studio), the drumming is pretty groovy and the guitars kick ass - its the way everything comes together that really bums me.
> 
> Speaking of the singing. Mastodon started as an intense metal band. Jumping the ship a decade into your career means you have to be prepared. They can't sing, they don't have the discipline for it. It upsets me greatly that Brann literally sounds like he can't hold himself playing in front of some 10000 people. Get a trainer, practice everyday - do whatever it takes not to make a complete fool out of yourself on one of the most popular television shows in the history of this planet.



When I saw them in 2005 they blew my head off. When I saw them last year (admittedly at a festival, outdoors) I also struggled with how the vocals were, frankly, not up to the mark, given the deeply melodic nature of a lot of the new music. Watching a youtube set from Pinkpop confirmed this isn't a one-off thing. A lot of the crowd last time were a little disappointed. While their change in sound is well-documented, I think it was mainly a performance issue that left the people near me cold. Tight band, great band, but the vocals weren't engaging the curious. 

And yet... that raw ambition to reach so high, I can't help but admire. And I'm looking forward to hearing some of the new tracks live for sure.


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 31, 2014)

fps said:


> When I saw them in 2005 they blew my head off. When I saw them last year (admittedly at a festival, outdoors) I also struggled with how the vocals were, frankly, not up to the mark, given the deeply melodic nature of a lot of the new music. Watching a youtube set from Pinkpop confirmed this isn't a one-off thing. A lot of the crowd last time were a little disappointed. While their change in sound is well-documented, I think it was mainly a performance issue that left the people near me cold. Tight band, great band, but the vocals weren't engaging the curious.
> 
> And yet... that raw ambition to reach so high, I can't help but admire. And I'm looking forward to hearing some of the new tracks live for sure.



I'll give Mastodon musical proficiency, no doubt. Among the heavy metal bands that doesn't include progressive/technical metal (i.e Blotted Science, Necrophagist, Obscura, The Faceless, Animals as Leaders etc...), Mastodon are pretty high achievers. 

The problem stems from the fact that they haven't really cared about melodic singing until a few years back with Crack the Skye. They always screamed and played standard 'metal' stuff, including the singing - even their clean singing on Blood Mountain was not very melodic. 

The is one of ability, you have to train, for several years, before you sing nicely and consistently. Mikael Akerfeldt stopped brutal singing, but he can sing cleans like its no ones business because he's been doing it for 10+ years. Mastodon don't do this, so their live performances of The Hunter and the latest record might be cool because they're so tight, but their singing is absolute rubbish.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 1, 2014)

Holy f*ck that was a great concert! Saw them last night at the Paramount. Better than when I saw them on the Hunter tour. Gojira and Kvelertak killed it as well. And all the live vox were fine, which I was worried about.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 1, 2014)

When I saw them back in May Brann did a bang up job on High Road and Chimes at Midnight and the rest of the vocals all sounded fine, too. If anything Brent's were a little off. I do agree, that they could use some vocal coaching or at least should just train their voices to do a better job live. I'm really glad they were awesome when I saw them, though.


----------



## ridner (Nov 3, 2014)

in a live setting, they are always tight musically but the vox are hit or miss.


----------



## DLG (Nov 4, 2014)

who cares though? it's a rock concert. 

it's about the vibe and having fun, not about sounding like the record.


----------



## Thorerges (Nov 4, 2014)

DLG said:


> who cares though? it's a rock concert.
> 
> it's about the vibe and having fun, not about sounding like the record.



Its never going to sound like the record, but your goal should not be to sound bad.


----------



## fps (Nov 4, 2014)

DLG said:


> who cares though? it's a rock concert.
> 
> it's about the vibe and having fun, not about sounding like the record.



Yeah that's true, it's only picking apart live performances at home that makes these issues apparent for the most part. That said, just saw this today, Led Zeppelin "re-union" in 1985, wonder what a few people in the audience must've thought....

Phil Collins Recalls Led Zeppelin Reunion &#39;Disaster&#39; - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## DLG (Nov 5, 2014)

People enjoyed concerts a lot more before the Internet


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 6, 2014)

So I saw them last night in Knoxville...Both them and Gojira facking killed it. Does anyone know if Gojira has their own sound guy? I ask because from a mix standpoint Gojira sounded muuuuuuuch better. As far as vocals go, it seemed like the guys were on point. Plus they didn't play nearly as much new stuff as I thought they would. It was about half and half including stuff from The Hunter.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 6, 2014)

piggins411 said:


> So I saw them last night in Knoxville...Both them and Gojira facking killed it. Does anyone know if Gojira has their own sound guy? I ask because from a mix standpoint Gojira sounded muuuuuuuch better. As far as vocals go, it seemed like the guys were on point. Plus they didn't play nearly as much new stuff as I thought they would. It was about half and half including stuff from The Hunter.



I think its the same sound guy for all the bands. When I saw them the booth was right off stage right, and it was the same guy (dressed as the invisible man for halloween) back there the whole time.


----------



## DLG (Nov 6, 2014)

gojira is probably pretty easy to mix. they all play amazingly well, the music is pretty much all being played in unison on all instruments for most riffs, not too many solos and one vocalist.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 12, 2014)

Today yielded some excellent results:





Picked this up for $8 on the Relapse Halloween Sale




TheStig1214 said:


> I think its the same sound guy for all the bands. When I saw them the booth was right off stage right, and it was the same guy (dressed as the invisible man for halloween) back there the whole time.



One of the dudes I work with is apparently good friends with Mastodon's FOH guy. I tried to talk to him after the show, but he had already peaced from the booth by the time I walked by it.


----------



## Veldar (Nov 12, 2014)

I love that Mastodon's music is good enough that we endure the hit & miss vocals, I do agree with the guy on the last page when it comes to the proggy song structure, the standard pop structure doesn't work with their music.


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 12, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> Today yielded some excellent results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, wish I would've known about that


----------



## sakeido (Nov 12, 2014)

piggins411 said:


> So I saw them last night in Knoxville...Both them and Gojira facking killed it. Does anyone know if Gojira has their own sound guy? I ask because from a mix standpoint Gojira sounded muuuuuuuch better. As far as vocals go, it seemed like the guys were on point. Plus they didn't play nearly as much new stuff as I thought they would. It was about half and half including stuff from The Hunter.



Gojira did have a sound guy in the past, dunno if they brought him out on their latest tour. He mixed The Link and From Mars to Sirius as well, iirc ..


----------



## Solodini (Nov 27, 2014)

The lads were great in Glasgow last night. Vocals on point throughout, perfect mix, great setlist. I have some footage which I'll link once it uploads.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 27, 2014)

Premier Guitar finally posted the rig rundown they shot with the boys.



Full article: Rig Rundown: Mastodon (2014) | Premier Guitar


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 27, 2014)

^ Yes! I've been dying for a recent rig rundown of theirs!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Yes! I've been dying for a recent rig rundown of theirs!



Surprised Bill is actually using the AxeFX. (Not _using_ it, per se. But you know  )


----------



## asher (Nov 27, 2014)

Ohhhhhh Troy


----------



## Cnev (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh man, Bill's rig is pure class.


----------



## fps (Nov 28, 2014)

That was a great rig rundown, even more excited to see them tonight now!


----------



## fps (Nov 29, 2014)

Second time in 18 months that I've felt very underwhelmed by seeing Mastodon live. The band I saw in 2006 is gone... or at least their setlist is. Deep cuts from The Hunter and OMRTS didn't go over that well, as the set went on intensity was lost, I was really quite unhappy. There is this lovely feeling that Mastodon are a truly special, and organic, band, but you have to bring it live, and last time I saw them was at a festival, where Alice In Chains came on after and just destroyed, and this time it didn't feel special either, it really didn't.


----------



## Thorerges (Nov 30, 2014)

Bill has a second signature? Sweet. Didn't doubt he would eventually.


----------



## MFB (Nov 30, 2014)

Fvck me, that Halcyon is sweet. If they did an Epi version I'd be down, since I can never afford the Gibson version


----------



## Solodini (Dec 1, 2014)

Strange shame that you felt that way, fps. I felt completely opposite when about the Glasgow show. Shame you got a dud set list.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Dec 11, 2014)

Brent's new custom courtesy of Wild Custom Guitars. Named the "Illuminhinds"







Full album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.873473506010457.1073742046.162008543823627&type=1


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 11, 2014)

That's pretty damn cool


----------



## asher (Dec 12, 2014)

That is such a Brent guitar. I love it.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Dec 12, 2014)

In action playing "Tread Lightly".


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 12, 2014)

That is a really killer guitar, and great playing as always, but that is some awful recorded tone in this video...we're 3 strings, two huge ear tunnels, and a shit-ton of "pretty much"s away from a Josh Travis demonstration video.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 16, 2014)

Saw them live last friday, they were really on point, even their vocals were damn good. Great light show, awesome setlist and flawless playing as always.
Always a pleasure to see live.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)

Haven't even watched yet, but:

dat silverburst.

(it's why I have mine)


----------



## Opion (Jan 7, 2015)

Cool to see Bill using an Axe Fx!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 7, 2015)

I can't wait to own a silverburst one day.

Agreed, I know Bill is a total gear head. So him using an Axe is not surprising per se, but it is just cool to see an "old timer" like him breaking the mold


----------



## asher (Jan 8, 2015)

He seems like a super chill dude. Good attitude towards all that too


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 8, 2015)

asher said:


> He seems like a super chill dude. Good attitude towards all that too



I don't drink, but I'd totally have a beer with him and Brent.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 8, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Bill has a second signature? Sweet. Didn't doubt he would eventually.



Yea he's definitely more of a gear dude than the other guys. Good things going his way too, I wonder if its going to be a limited run or not.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 22, 2015)

Better late than never:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3HxGkK48Pg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGN1KfZ_6M8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8hKAuaaaQA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0MAmsGGHYE


----------



## TheStig1214 (Feb 5, 2015)

In case any of you have about $3k to blow on a Marshall (that's my conservative guess on the price of this amp).

1984 Marshall 800 Lead Series 100 Watt Head Used by Bill Kelliher Mastodon | eBay


----------



## gunch (Feb 5, 2015)

listening to remission
try not to cry
cry a lot


----------



## drmosh (Feb 6, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> I don't drink, but I'd totally have a beer with him and Brent.








I did, it was great, super nice dudes


----------



## ridner (Feb 9, 2015)

Brent and Brann @ The Grammys


----------



## asher (Feb 9, 2015)

Other than "fvck all LA sports teams",


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 9, 2015)

ridner said:


> Brent and Brann @ The Grammys



Man those guys are doing extremely well.


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Love it how they're just taking the piss. 

And Brent got kicked out of the Grammys! 

So, MASTODON's Brent Hinds Got Kicked Out The Grammys Last Night - Metal Injection


----------



## Nats (Feb 11, 2015)

Didn't acting like an ass at another award's show lead to him getting his head bashed in? He should probably just stay home from now on.

On a related note, the more I listen to OMRTS the more I love it. The cover still looks like someone ate a box of crayons and puked, but this album is quality.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 11, 2015)

This is a band I've heard about over the years but never bothered checking them out. Well, I finally checked them out late last month starting with Once More Round The Sun. I liked that one and I wanted to hear what they sounded like in The Beginning so I listened to Remission. I also liked that one. So I listened to all their albums and I like them all. The Hunter is my least favorite but it's still a good album. 

One of the things that surprised me right away with this band is that after listening to their albums for a few days (not even a week) I was able to recognize songs pretty quickly. They don't blend into each other and are pretty memorable for the most part. 

Now for the bad. I dislike Hinds' voice. It's not terrible but it sounds like an old grandpa singing. I'm sure Sanders could sing his parts much better. The lead guitar work is forgettable. I can't remember one guitar solo. It all sounds like standard rock pentatonic, bending stuff. Other than that, I am really enjoying their music.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 11, 2015)

Herrick said:


> The lead guitar work is forgettable. I can't remember one guitar solo. It all sounds like standard rock pentatonic, bending stuff. Other than that, I am really enjoying their music.



Hit the nail on the head. Been a huge fan of Mastodon since about 2003, I still can't remember most of their solos. Although the solo on Oblivion is pretty catchy, they're all standard, fairly boring leads.


----------



## starslight (Mar 11, 2015)

"Megalodon" has a cool lick in it.


----------



## isispelican (Mar 11, 2015)

....in loving this new song! Mastodon Share &#34;White Walker&#34; From the &#34;Game of Thrones&#34; Mixtape Catch the Throne Vol. 2 | News | Pitchfork


----------



## DLG (Mar 12, 2015)

song is great. sounds like it could be off CtS.


----------



## JustMac (Mar 12, 2015)

I wonder are they still doing that EP with the heavier songs on it? Would love that! Was mentioned a few times around OMRtS's release, but the band have been hush-hush about it recently.


----------



## piggins411 (Mar 12, 2015)

I freakin' love this new song


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah I wasn't expecting much from the new song, but


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 12, 2015)

Song was not what I was expecting but damn am I digging it.


----------



## vilk (Mar 13, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Hit the nail on the head. Been a huge fan of Mastodon since about 2003, I still can't remember most of their solos. Although the solo on Oblivion is pretty catchy, they're all standard, fairly boring leads.



dude you know that you know the solo for Hearts Alive


----------



## protest (Mar 13, 2015)

New song is sweet. Sounds like an awesome intro track leading into a track that kicks off with a heavy ass riff.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 13, 2015)

vilk said:


> dude you know that you know the solo for Hearts Alive



Love that song, can't remember the solo. Here are a few I do remember (being a fan for >10 years now)

Elephant Man
Crack The Skye
The Hunter

I think thats about it...


----------



## asher (Mar 13, 2015)

Elephant Man is easily one of my favorite solos.

Hearts Alive is one of the others, hah.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 13, 2015)

Uhhhhhh Blood and Thunder anyone? C'mon now.


----------



## asher (Mar 13, 2015)

I think more thought of as a bridge than a solo.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Mar 13, 2015)

That new song.........in' damn that's great! It's like Simon And Garfunkle meets Floyd.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 13, 2015)

RevDrucifer said:


> It's like Simon And Garfunkle meets Floyd.



Exactly why I don't really like it at all


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 13, 2015)

asher said:


> I think more thought of as a bridge than a solo.


Yeah good point I suppose.

For me, Sleeping Giant is very memorable (the solos before the 2 verses). I actually like their style of soloing, the pentatonic bluesy stuff is a nice change of pace. Better than sweeped arpeggios imo.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 14, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah good point I suppose.
> 
> For me, Sleeping Giant is very memorable (the solos before the 2 verses). I actually like their style of soloing, the pentatonic bluesy stuff is a nice change of pace. Better than sweeped arpeggios imo.



I have to admit that the lead playing style fits with the music. It's really no better or worse than the generic billion note solos I hear from other metal bands.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 15, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah good point I suppose.
> 
> For me, Sleeping Giant is very memorable (the solos before the 2 verses). I actually like their style of soloing, the pentatonic bluesy stuff is a nice change of pace. Better than sweeped arpeggios imo.



I would have to disagree. You don't necessarily have to play fast to write a good solo, but, barring a few exceptions - Mastodons solos are pretty much elaborate garbage. 

Take Opeth for example, I don't think of this band as being interested in shredding or playing fast - but their solos are well written, there is something unique and interesting about them. Sure, they draw influences from older prog bands, but they also inject it with a healthy dose of that dystopian melody they're so renowned for. Mastodon basically write things that have been played a million times already. Of course, Brent Hinds is no disciplinarian, he's not going to practice for 10 hours a day, but thats what I think anyway. 

Btw, I am not belittling Mastodons huge achievements, but in my view - their leads are some of the shittiest leads you can expect from a big band, just as crappy as the Slayer leads.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 16, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Btw, I am not belittling Mastodons huge achievements, but in my view - their leads are some of the shittiest leads you can expect from a big band, just as crappy as the Slayer leads.



 I don't think Hinds' solos are *that* bad.


----------



## asher (Mar 16, 2015)

+ Sleeping Giant, +March of the Fire Ants...

agree to disagree I guess 

IDK. Brent's got some pretty mad chops actually, a bunch of it's got to do with the funky banjo picking stuff - see Capillarian Crest D:


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 16, 2015)

Herrick said:


> I don't think Hinds' solos are *that* bad.



You're right, Hinds has written a few solos that are quite brilliant. He isn't as bad as kerry king in that respect.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 16, 2015)

asher said:


> + Sleeping Giant, +March of the Fire Ants...
> 
> agree to disagree I guess
> 
> IDK. Brent's got some pretty mad chops actually, a bunch of it's got to do with the funky banjo picking stuff - see Capillarian Crest D:



Hinds is a genius, he writes great melodies and amazing guitar parts that are so uniquely his own. He also has a fair amount of crazy chops, like the songs you just mentioned. 

I never disagreed with this, and I think when it comes to writing guitar parts he is superior to Bill, however I can't say I think anything good of his solos.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 16, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Hinds is a genius, he writes great melodies and amazing guitar parts that are so uniquely his own. He also has a fair amount of crazy chops, like the songs you just mentioned.
> 
> I never disagreed with this, and I think when it comes to writing guitar parts he is superior to Bill, however I can't say I think anything good of his solos.


Fair enough. I don't think that his solos are at the same level as Fredrik Thordenhal's (what comes to mind for me when I think garbage solos) but to each his own.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 16, 2015)

Crack the Skye has some pretty great solos.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 17, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Fair enough. I don't think that his solos are at the same level as Fredrik Thordenhal's (what comes to mind for me when I think garbage solos) but to each his own.



I don't listen to a lot of meshuggah, but I did listen to the Thordendal solo album. On his best, Hinds cannot come anywhere close to writing a record like that (based on lead work).


----------



## fps (Mar 17, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I don't listen to a lot of meshuggah, but I did listen to the Thordendal solo album. On his best, Hinds cannot come anywhere close to writing a record like that (based on lead work).



Why compare apples with oranges? The assumption that one person can do something technically beyond another, such as Thordendal's tapping runs, therefore can do anything the other person can do, is fundamentally flawed when it comes to music. They are two completely, COMPLETELY different artists.


----------



## fps (Mar 17, 2015)

For what it's worth I think that new song sounds like a school project composition. It's quite atmospheric, but not much of a standout. The kinda thing you can do and be praised once your position in the pantheon is already secure, perhaps.


----------



## asher (Mar 17, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Hinds is a genius, he writes great melodies and amazing guitar parts that are so uniquely his own. He also has a fair amount of crazy chops, like the songs you just mentioned.
> 
> I never disagreed with this, and I think when it comes to writing guitar parts he is superior to Bill, however I can't say I think anything good of his solos.



Yeah, das cool  no beef there.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 17, 2015)

fps said:


> Why compare apples with oranges? The assumption that one person can do something technically beyond another, such as Thordendal's tapping runs, therefore can do anything the other person can do, is fundamentally flawed when it comes to music. They are two completely, COMPLETELY different artists.



I understand what you mean but I wasn't even referring to thordendal bein a technical player. His solo album is just much superior, he can write catchier and more memorable leads. That's all.


----------



## rifft (Mar 18, 2015)

Brann's side project, Arcadea, released a song. It's different but pretty neat!


----------



## neurosis (Mar 18, 2015)

rifft said:


> Brann's side project, Arcadea, released a song. It's different but pretty neat!




Thanks for sharing this. I didn´t know he was doing this. I love it! Usually I hate when keyboards come to the front but here I think it somehow works out great.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 27, 2017)

So I guess it's time to revive this thread?
New Album coming this March 31th, and Pre-Order is live. First single sounds awesomely epic


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 27, 2017)

Kidneythief said:


> So I guess it's time to revive this thread?
> New Album coming this March 31th, and Pre-Order is live. First single sounds awesomely epic



Came here for this, thanks for posting! So glad they decided to work with Brendan O'Brien again, Crack the Skye is my fav.


----------



## MFB (Jan 27, 2017)

Kidneythief said:


> So I guess it's time to revive this thread?
> New Album coming this March 31th, and Pre-Order is live. First single sounds awesomely epic




Just came here to post this, I'm genuinely surprised it sounds this good. Not nearly what I expected given how they shifted for The Hunter and OMRTS; but I'm glad it is what it is.

If it's an entire album of this, consider me back on board


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 27, 2017)

damn that sounded good. pumped for the new album.


----------



## extendedsolo (Jan 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> damn that sounded good. pumped for the new album.



As some who's been a fan since remission and has loved everything they've done, I'm pumped.


----------



## Flemmigan (Jan 27, 2017)

Sultan's Curse sounds great. I get a CtS and Blood Mountain vibe from a lot of these riffs. Ready for some sludgy riffs and a Scott Kelly guest spot to slam me in the face (btw, Scott Kelly guest spot confirmed).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2017)

As someone that was slightly disappointed with their last 2 albums, this sounds really, really badass. Back to that old sound I love to death.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 27, 2017)

they have a bts video up on their facebook talking about the reason for the name of the album.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 27, 2017)

Gahhhhhhh I wanna listen to this, but I am waiting for my brother to get home from Lewiston first, and it's gonna be like a week...the wait is killing me!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 27, 2017)

hot poop, I love mastodon!


----------



## partialdeafness (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm enjoying this, it definitely has so pre-the hunter vibes. Will be listening a lot over the next days.


----------



## jwade (Jan 28, 2017)

Beautiful song. Love it so much.


----------



## fps (Jan 28, 2017)

New song sounds like a rehash, especially of the riff from Black Tongue, I think.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 28, 2017)

fps said:


> New song sounds like a rehash, especially of the riff from Black Tongue, I think.



This is fairly accurate. I like it quite a bit more than Black Tongue, though. The guitars sound a lot less piercing and thin, too.


----------



## protest (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it a lot, but I also liked the two songs they released for OMRTS and the rest of the album didn't really sound like them. Hopefully this one will have more tracks like this one.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm excited to see what the rest of this album sounds like. Absolutely LOVE the vibes coming from this song, alone. And even though it's got the same producer as Crack the Skye, it sounds a little bit different from that album. Very well thought out.


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2017)

fps said:


> New song sounds like a rehash, especially of the riff from Black Tongue, I think.



definitely my first thought was "I've heard this riff before"

Cool that they are going back to a CtS sound, just hope the songs will be better than this one. 

I liked The Hunter a lot because they were still trying to do something new at that point and I think they nailed it. I pretty much like every song on that album, even the most poppy and non-mastodon ones. 

Once More Round The Sun was more like "let's try and do a little bit of everything." Still a good album, but I go back to The Hunter much more. 

Still, even mediocre Mastodon tends to be better than what most other bands are doing. I enjoy their entire body of work, generally.


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2017)

also, does anyone know what happened with this side project of brann's?

the music is so retarded that it's downright awesome


----------



## extendedsolo (Jan 30, 2017)

DLG said:


> definitely my first thought was "I've heard this riff before"
> 
> .



That's been my thought as well, but then I feel like the song goes in a completely different direction than what I expected. Still love the song.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 31, 2017)

I'll buy anything these guys release. I dug some pre-CTS stuff, but CTS is when they REALLY hooked me....then The Hunter came out and I was like, ".... yeah, this is getting even closer to what I want!" and when OMATS came out I was just enamored with it. I really, really love that album and it's easily my favorite of the last 3. 

Anxious to sit down with a fat sack and digest the new one!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 31, 2017)

Blood Mountain is still my favorite album from them, though Leviathan is a pretty close 2nd. Honestly the only album that I don't like that much is Once More Around the Sun. I'll still listen to it but it was more of listen to it once or twice and forget about it album versus all their others get heavy rotation from me.


----------



## Opion (Jan 31, 2017)

I've listened to Sultan's Curse about 3-4 times now, and it almost sounds like it should've come directly after Crack the Skye. Does anyone else get that impression? I listened to one or two songs from OMRTS and The Hunter and I don't know why, I just can't get into those albums, they don't sound like Mastodon. It might be because they focused too much on the singing and the riffs suffered - that's how I feel about it at least. This new song sounds very much like something off Leviathian or CTS and I freakin' love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2017)

Opion said:


> I've listened to Sultan's Curse about 3-4 times now, and it almost sounds like it should've come directly after Crack the Skye. Does anyone else get that impression? I listened to one or two songs from OMRTS and The Hunter and I don't know why, I just can't get into those albums, they don't sound like Mastodon. It might be because they focused too much on the singing and the riffs suffered - that's how I feel about it at least. This new song sounds very much like something off Leviathian or CTS and I freakin' love it.



I feel the same way. It's a more natural progression compared to their last 2 albums.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's better than the last two crappy albums they put out at least.


----------



## JumpingInFire (Jan 31, 2017)

Everyone keeps calling the last couple albums crappy but Once More Round the Sun is what turned me onto Mastodon.
I love it and I'm digging the new track.
From my experience, the first album I listen to of a band defines what I expect to hear from them and usually ends up as my favorite.
I imagine all those saying the last couple albums sucked have been fans since before either album came out.


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 31, 2017)

DLG said:


> also, does anyone know what happened with this side project of brann's?
> 
> the music is so retarded that it's downright awesome




wtf this is cool haha


----------



## wankerness (Feb 1, 2017)

JumpingInFire said:


> Everyone keeps calling the last couple albums crappy but Once More Round the Sun is what turned me onto Mastodon.
> I love it and I'm digging the new track.
> From my experience, the first album I listen to of a band defines what I expect to hear from them and usually ends up as my favorite.
> I imagine all those saying the last couple albums sucked have been fans since before either album came out.



Definitely. Typically, the longer someone has been a mastodon fan, the fewer albums of theirs they like  The OG Remission fanboys tend to think Crack the Skye is terrible, and many are lukewarm on Leviathan/Blood Mountain! I think it's the ones that got in at some point anywhere in those first four that tend to loudly hate on The Hunter. 

I first heard Remission when it first made a big splash and everyone was putting it on album of the year lists (I think Steven Wilson had it as his #1) and I was just like "why do people like this?!" When everyone started making a fuss about Leviathan, I gave it a listen, and did think it was pretty good. I got Blood Mountain at a used CD store or something and thought it was fine but didn't listen to it more than once. YEARS later, I was blown away by Crack the Skye, which I think I got at the same time as The Hunter. Despite being on and off with them for years, I still like The Hunter at least as much as the first three albums!! Bedazzled Fingernails and Spectrelight are easily two of my favorite songs by them. The songs mostly just have a few riffs and quickly go past, so obviously I get why anyone hoping for another Crack the Skye would have been incredibly disappointed, but I like most of them. I don't think it's remotely near as good as Crack the Skye, but I have listened to it many, many times and really like most of it. 

I really never heard much of anything about their last album, it's like no one gave it serious attention. Myself included.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 1, 2017)

I think this album could be the next Crack the Skye. Fingers crossed


----------



## extendedsolo (Feb 1, 2017)

JumpingInFire said:


> From my experience, the first album I listen to of a band defines what I expect to hear from them and usually ends up as my favorite.
> I imagine all those saying the last couple albums sucked have been fans since before either album came out.



this is what I find with many many bands. I know the prevailing thought is that the first 4 metallica albums are the best, but there are a ton of kids that think Death Magnetic, Load, and Reload are the best. I wouldn't be surprised if in 15years we hear "YEAH MAN I BOUGHT HARDWIRED AND IT REALLY INFLUENCED ME! MY FAVORITE METALLICA ALBUM!" from an up and coming band. 

Me personally, I've been a fan since remission and I would say blood mountain or crack the skye are my favorite, but I loved everything they have done. Not every single song per se, but every album as a whole for sure.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 1, 2017)

As an OG Remission fan, I enjoyed Leviathan a lot, but knew they'd lost the magic by that point. Every album after that I enjoyed less and less, The Hunter and OMRTS are both in the "terribad" category for me though.

I first heard a track from Remission on a sampler with a Metal Hammer magazine in early 2002. I remember at the time thinking I'd heard nothing like it and I still haven't 15 years later, even Mastodon themselves couldn't recapture the intensity and quality of that album.


----------



## MFB (Feb 1, 2017)

^ So in your book, the Mastodon sound was a one and done?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 1, 2017)

MFB said:


> ^ So in your book, the Mastodon sound was a one and done?



Nope, it just became diluted more and more with every release. CTS was the last album that had their sound imo, The Hunter and OMRTS just sound like lazy stoner rock to me. The new track has a bit of that old CTS sound though, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## fps (Feb 1, 2017)

The Hunter took me years to get into but it's a really good album. OMRTS not so much, that was lazy. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## Simic (Feb 1, 2017)

I also started listening to Mastodon after hearing OMRTS and I really like that album but Crack the Skye is my favourite of them all and this new song really has a similar vibe. Can't wait


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 2, 2017)

I wish I could write songs like that lazily!


----------



## DLG (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm also an OG Remission fan, saw them at the New England Metal and Hardcore Festival in 2003 and was blown away. 

But I love The Hunter as well. 

If a band is able to change their sound convincingly, it's great. And Mastodon has been able to do that. They wanted to try and make huge arena rock hits, and they crushed it. Even the weird songs on that album like "Octopus Has No Friends" or "Creature Lives" are awesome to me. They are damn good songs. 

I remember people telling me "you just hate it because it's different" when the new Gojira came out and I didn't like it. But that's not it. To my ears, Gojira didn't do a good job of making more accessible and catchier tunes. I don't think they have it in them. Mastodon have it in them, they've proven that they can write simple and catchy tunes that work on every level. 

When I listen to a track like "The Motherload" I'm like, "yes! this sounds like something off The Ultimate Sin." They nailed that sound out of the park, imo.


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 2, 2017)

new song out, Show Yourself, catchy as ..... sorry guys no links whatsoever, I got it through the iTunes pre-order.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 2, 2017)

DLG said:


> I'm also an OG Remission fan, saw them at the New England Metal and Hardcore Festival in 2003 and was blown away.
> 
> But I love The Hunter as well.
> 
> ...



Octopus Has No Friends has a couple riffs I completely love, particularly the first one, which sounds like a hoe-down, but I don't think it holds together as a song that well. But yes, I am glad you do not meet the stereotypical OG Remission Fanboy profile 

I need to listen to OMRTS tonight. I really just can't remember a single song off it. I'm sure it will all come back to me once I do, but the song titles aren't triggering anything in my memory.

I never noticed that there was a song called "Asleep in the Deep." I used to have this ancient Golden Book from the 50s about a kid that played tuba, and all he would play was a song called Asleep in the Deep. I hope this is a reference to that. More likely it's referring to the creepy older song.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 2, 2017)

OMRTS is a solid album. I think it is better than The Hunter. The last track is awesome, definitely re-listen to that one.


----------



## jwade (Feb 3, 2017)

Holy crap, it sounds like CKY. So ridiculously good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 3, 2017)

jwade said:


> Holy crap, it sounds like CKY. So ridiculously good.




i dig it.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't dislike it, but it sure doesn't seem to have any characteristics of Mastodon at all, apart from a couple parts in the solo. CKY is not that far off.


----------



## DLG (Feb 3, 2017)

I've never heard a CKY song in my life. 

Reminds me a bit of those poppier Cave In albums.


----------



## Kidneythief (Feb 3, 2017)

A bit more "poppy" then the first one, but still sounds good to me.

On the previous note I also started out with Hunter, but then discovered Crack the Sky and that got me hooked. I dunno I enjoy the new albums and the older ones as-well


----------



## wankerness (Feb 3, 2017)

DLG said:


> I've never heard a CKY song in my life.
> 
> Reminds me a bit of those poppier Cave In albums.



CKY's best known for being used on the show Jackass, so that should give you some idea. They were probably best described as pop punk crossed with metal. There's some riffing similarity here, but the vocals are oddly even MORE poppy than they were in that band.


----------



## protest (Feb 3, 2017)

Yea...instant "Kill it with fire" reaction on this one. I never really listened to Him but I feel like this is how I remember them sounding.


----------



## Big_taco (Feb 3, 2017)

First listen it feels like a swing and a miss at another "motherload". Some of the lyrics just feel awkward and half cooked. Maybe it'll grow on me like "curl of the burl" did but I'll hold out hope for the rest of the album. "sultan's curse" was pretty cool and definitely has the CTS vibes.


----------



## partialdeafness (Feb 3, 2017)

Definitely strong rock vibes on Show Yourself. Mastodon has had some great results writing more straight forward songs, Oblivion was a lot of clean singing for them at the time and now its part of the prog metal cannon. 
Sounds like this song is a part of the story where the character discovers what the have to do. Some of the riffs aren't amazing but whatever, I'm still really hyped for this album.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 3, 2017)

Sultan's Curse definitely brings back some Crack the Skye and Blood Mountain vibes for me and I couldn't be more excited. I didn't even know they had a new album in the works! Makes me even more excited to see them in Philly in May. Show Yourself is a fun tune but like Big Taco said, it sounds like a half baked Motherload but has potential to grow on me.

I got into Mastodon with Crack the Skye and it blew my mind. When I started hunting down more from them I couldn't stand Remission and Leviathan. My order for getting into their albums kinda spiraled out in this order:
1. Crack the Skye
2. Blood Mountain
3. The Hunter
4. Leviathan
5. Once More Round the Sun
6. Remission

I love their whole discography but I admit I'm a fanboy. Look at my user name for f*ck's sake. 


DLG said:


> I remember people telling me "you just hate it because it's different" when the new Gojira came out and I didn't like it. But that's not it. To my ears, Gojira didn't do a good job of making more accessible and catchier tunes. I don't think they have it in them. Mastodon have it in them, they've proven that they can write simple and catchy tunes that work on every level.
> 
> When I listen to a track like "The Motherload" I'm like, "yes! this sounds like something off The Ultimate Sin." They nailed that sound out of the park, imo.


I think you nailed it. Gojira's last album felt really half-assed aside from a few songs, and I'd consider myself a huge Gojira fan. Mastodon's take on more accessible music seems much more natural and is executed way better than Gojira's.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 3, 2017)

Just heard "Show Yourself", holy crap, that sucked.


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 3, 2017)

I know I'm late to the party but I just bought Motherload, holy crap this album is great.


----------



## Herrick (Feb 3, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> i dig it.



I like it. I have no old school connection to the band since I only got into them last year (or really late in 2015) and I've liked everything so far. I do hope there will be more heavier stuff on the upcoming album though.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 4, 2017)

1. Crack the Skye
2. Blood Mountain
3. Leviathan
4. Remission
...
5. The Hunter
6. Once More Round the Sun

This is me about Mastodon, I bought all the albums until The Hunter included, and they lost me there. In fact I only played it a couple of times and don't feel the need to do it again. After that I saw a vid with huge lady assess moving like pudding and I said goodbye to Mastodon for good 

I listened to the new song once, and even not blowing my mind, I might consider to be back.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Feb 4, 2017)

I actually really like this new song. 

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 4, 2017)

It's a catchy song, but I'm worried about how it'll fit in on a Mastodon album.


----------



## Nats (Feb 6, 2017)

Show Yourself isn't bad at all. Definitely get that CKY vibe.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Feb 6, 2017)

chopeth said:


> 1. Crack the Skye
> 2. Blood Mountain
> 3. Leviathan
> 4. Remission
> ...




Pretty much the same feelings I have. I like Blood Mountain and Leviathan more than Crack the Skye, but The Hunter was pretty bad (to be honest, it was good but not Mastodon), while OMRtS was simply awful.

I used to be a fanboy, but they lost me. Like I used to be a fanboy of Opeth, but they lost me after Ghost Reveries. I understand that bands can't play the same style over and over again, that they evolve... but they changed too much.


----------



## extendedsolo (Feb 6, 2017)

EmaDaCuz said:


> Pretty much the same feelings I have. I like Blood Mountain and Leviathan more than Crack the Skye, but The Hunter was pretty bad (to be honest, it was good but not Mastodon), while OMRtS was simply awful.
> 
> I used to be a fanboy, but they lost me. Like I used to be a fanboy of Opeth, but they lost me after Ghost Reveries. I understand that bands can't play the same style over and over again, that they evolve... but they changed too much.



Allow me to blow your mind, but.............MAYBE YOU CHANGED!!!!



Esp Griffyn said:


> As an OG Remission fan, I enjoyed Leviathan a lot, but knew they'd lost the magic by that point. Every album after that I enjoyed less and less, The Hunter and OMRTS are both in the "terribad" category for me though.
> 
> I first heard a track from Remission on a sampler with a Metal Hammer magazine in early 2002. I remember at the time thinking I'd heard nothing like it and I still haven't 15 years later, even Mastodon themselves couldn't recapture the intensity and quality of that album.



I remember seeing March of the Fire Ants on Headbangers Ball back in 03-04 and being blown away. When I hear that album though, it doesn't sound like Mastodon, it almost sounds like Neurosis to me. As much as I love that album they really have found their own sound since Blood Mountain. I mean I can only listen to so many albums of a band grinding me to a pulp like Remission did.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 7, 2017)

EmaDaCuz said:


> Pretty much the same feelings I have. I like Blood Mountain and Leviathan more than Crack the Skye, but The Hunter was pretty bad (to be honest, it was good but not Mastodon), while OMRtS was simply awful.
> 
> I used to be a fanboy, but they lost me. Like I used to be a fanboy of Opeth, but they lost me after Ghost Reveries. I understand that bands can't play the same style over and over again, that they evolve... but they changed too much.



Yeah, happened exactly the same with Opeth for me too.


----------



## BangandBreach (Feb 7, 2017)

chopeth said:


> Yeah, happened exactly the same with Opeth for me too.



Oh yeah, I can't stand new Opeth. :\


----------



## Beefmuffin (Feb 7, 2017)

I enjoyed Show Yourself during the first listen, but a couple hours later I realized that I was going to have to listen to it again as the groove was stuck in my head. 50 listens later, I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been listening to the whole Mastodon discography again because I can't wait for this album.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 7, 2017)

I've known about them since remission. Bought it and hated it. Bought the album with Curl of Burl on it and loved it and picked up crack the skye too. That's about all I like from them. Always up for giving the next album a shot since they don't repeat themselves much.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 8, 2017)

so many filthy casuals up in this bitch


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 8, 2017)

GenghisCoyne said:


> so many filthy casuals up in this bitch



lmao


----------



## wankerness (Feb 8, 2017)

GenghisCoyne said:


> so many filthy casuals up in this bitch



Is a filthy casual someone that likes any of their material post-Leviathan?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes


----------



## MFB (Feb 8, 2017)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yes



I'd argue for post-CTS, I feel like that's when their true downhill started, especially since the title track had the octave-tuned 6th string callback to March of the Fire Ants on Remission.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 8, 2017)

wankerness said:


> Is a filthy casual someone that likes any of their material post-Leviathan?



if you have to ask i cant help you


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 9, 2017)

GenghisCoyne said:


> if you have to ask i cant help you



Once More > all their other albums. The more variation the better. I will say that Leviathan is probably the best no-frills-....-you metal album, but I need music with more substance and dynamics.


----------



## fps (Feb 10, 2017)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Once More > all their other albums. The more variation the better. I will say that Leviathan is probably the best no-frills-....-you metal album, but I need music with more substance and dynamics.



Blood Mountain has way more dynamics, and way better songs.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Feb 10, 2017)

GenghisCoyne said:


> if you have to ask i cant help you



GenghisCoyne.....is you're avatar the dude from A Serbian Film? I'm almost positive it is as that's not something you can forget lmao.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 10, 2017)

Beefmuffin said:


> GenghisCoyne.....is you're avatar the dude from A Serbian Film? I'm almost positive it is as that's not something you can forget lmao.



it is. that movie is burned into my brain. that and the scene with the baby in human centipede 2.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 10, 2017)

fps said:


> Blood Mountain has way more dynamics, and way better songs.



I would say Blood Mountain is the pinnacle of Mastodon. Easily my favorite album from them.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 10, 2017)

If the people who only like post-CtS Mastodon are filthy casuals, does that make the ones that like their entire catalogue the only tr00 fans? 




Jklol we're just fanboys.


----------



## fps (Feb 11, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I would say Blood Mountain is the pinnacle of Mastodon. Easily my favorite album from them.



Nice! For me it's their *wild card* album - I always find something new and enjoyable in it when I spin it. Leviathan for the chugz, and because I love the theme of the record, Crack The Skye for epic storytelling.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 11, 2017)

GenghisCoyne said:


> so many filthy casuals up in this bitch



lol


----------



## rifftrauma (Mar 7, 2017)

Andromeda!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ry7FStwey4


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## TheHandOfStone (Mar 7, 2017)

I liked the middle section, but overall it didn't floor me like I was hoping.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Mar 7, 2017)

Ah yes, the band that continues to put out albums that I don't _dislike_.?

I figured I would love or hate them by now, especially considering the quantity of output....

I offer this one word review : "Meh-stadon."


----------



## extendedsolo (Mar 7, 2017)

I liked it. I'm glad that all 3 songs seem to be written with different things in mind. This album overall to me has more of a blood mountain feel than a OMRTS/Hunter feel.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 8, 2017)

That song was a weird one. The prechorus and chorus aren't really like anything else they've done. The song overall feels kind of half-baked, though, like the parts don't gel and it doesn't really develop into anything. From what I've heard about the album, it's supposed to be more like Crack the Skye and less like the last two, so I'll just wait for it to come out. I'm sure they're just releasing the short catchy ones as the singles.


----------



## chinnybob (Mar 8, 2017)

I like it but it never feels like it quite hits tops gear. Definitely appreciating the Blood Mountain/Leviathan vibes.

Also does anyone else find the drum sound kind of weird? I can see what Brann meant when he said he was going for a big 70's drum sound, but I just don't think it really works.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Mar 8, 2017)

chinnybob said:


> Definitely appreciating the Blood Mountain/Leviathan vibes.



Vibes and ideas are there, execution is not. The three songs released so far are "meh" at best. 
Mastodon won't go back to what they used to be, and if they try it feels forced and fake. Same as Metallica, just to mention another big band. The songs are not horrible, simply they don't work.


----------



## jwade (Mar 8, 2017)

Couldn't possibly disagree more with you.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 9, 2017)

rifftrauma said:


> Andromeda!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ry7FStwey4



This is good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 10, 2017)

not really into andromeda. It's not bad but it just doesn't pull me in the way some of their other songs do. Curl of the Burl is probably the best example of a stupidly catchy song they've written.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 10, 2017)

Herrick said:


> This is good.



Sounds great, thanks fvck they got over the hunter and once more round the sun thing. Mastodon are finally back!!


----------



## JustMac (Mar 10, 2017)

I think they should stop sticking Brann in everything. He's great, and always adds a methodic texture, but I think Troy or Brent can hold a song either together or by themselves. 


Jury's out on this album, hope it's good though!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 10, 2017)

JustMac said:


> I think they should stop sticking Brann in everything. He's great, and always adds a methodic texture, but I think Troy or Brent can hold a song either together or by themselves.
> 
> 
> Jury's out on this album, hope it's good though!



I'm on the fence on this. On one hand I think Brann is a great singer and love his voice, and some of his parts in OMRtS were incredibly well suited for him. But on the other hand, it's hard for him to get that same quality when playing live.


----------



## JustMac (Mar 10, 2017)

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm on the fence on this. On one hand I think Brann is a great singer and love his voice, and some of his parts in OMRtS were incredibly well suited for him. But on the other hand, it's hard for him to get that same quality when playing live.



He definitely tames his drumming when he sings -- how he even does that at all (sing + drum simultaneously) is remarkable. I dunno, I've been listening to Blood Mountain on repeat recently and it's such a varied album in terms of sound and feel (not that the newer stuff isn't but it's a different vibe), and I think that can be attributed to Brann's insane approach to drums when he's just focused on them alone. 

What song is it that Bill features on again? I'm pretty sure there's something on Remission that he has a significant contribution to, should probably fetch that out again. Love checking out discographies and nerding out before a new album drops, it's a refresher on why I love the band -- and Mastodon has so many reasons to! Amazing how they traversed the spectrum of heavy music and did such a stellar job all the way through. To think Crusher Destroyer was made by the same blokes who would wind up making the Motherload is just awesome.


----------



## fps (Mar 12, 2017)

JustMac said:


> I think they should stop sticking Brann in everything. He's great, and always adds a methodic texture, but I think Troy or Brent can hold a song either together or by themselves.
> 
> 
> Jury's out on this album, hope it's good though!



I find Brann's voice very poppy, and pop-punky, and I could do without that being all over Mastodon's music tbh. It's really good for certain points, but not all the time, so I agree. In that sense he's like all the singers in the band, really.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll take Dailor's vocals over Hinds' vocals.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Mar 12, 2017)

Funny, I never thought 'pop-punk' when I heard Brann sing, reminds me of Ozzy in the 80's and The Cars.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 12, 2017)

RevDrucifer said:


> Funny, I never thought 'pop-punk' when I heard Brann sing, reminds me of Ozzy in the 80's and The Cars.



Did you ever hear, "Cut You Up With A Linoleum Knife"? He sounds straight King Diamond in that one.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 14, 2017)

JustMac said:


> He definitely tames his drumming when he sings -- how he even does that at all (sing + drum simultaneously) is remarkable. I dunno, I've been listening to Blood Mountain on repeat recently and it's such a varied album in terms of sound and feel (not that the newer stuff isn't but it's a different vibe), and I think that can be attributed to Brann's insane approach to drums when he's just focused on them alone.


I never really caught this until you mentioned it but I agree 100%, I think his drumming has really taken a backseat because of the vocals. I'd be okay with less of Brann's vocals if that meant that his drumming went back to Blood Mountain era. The drums on that album are mind-blowing.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 15, 2017)

Brann has the nicest voice in the band imo. Most accessible I'd say. The other guys are kinda hit & miss with being good and pretty horrible (at least Hinds' vocals). Troy is pretty good at what he does but kinda one-dimensional.


----------



## jwade (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm really happy that there are three distinctly different vocalists, and bill for badass growls. I love the fact that Brann has been able to transition to being able to utilize his considerable vocal range to provide yet another facet to an already impressive range of options for the band to explore.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Mar 31, 2017)

"Emperor of sand" officially released today. I am listening to it now. It is catchy, very easy listening songs. Some riffs are awesome but absolutely not Mastodon-like. It is a very good hard rock album that I would probably play on long drives.

The major problem, for me, it does not work well as a whole. Individual songs, like I said, are quite good, but very disjointed in style.

7/10

PS: it is like listening to a less poppy version of Foo Fighters

PPS: We need more Brent and less Brann

PPPS: "Precious stones" is the best track of this album, IMHO.


----------



## dynamitr (Apr 2, 2017)

Well normally I'm not a fan of Mastodon. But man this album really gets me!


----------



## JustMac (Apr 2, 2017)

I absolutely adore this album! Start to finish, every song (bar Show Yourself) is perfect!


----------



## jwade (Apr 2, 2017)

Love this album a lot. I've been finding myself wanting to put it on over and over. Solid 8/10



EmaDaCuz said:


> PS: it is like listening to a less poppy version of Foo Fighters
> 
> PPS: We need more Brent and less Brann



Neither of these statements are accurate, and I completely disagree with them. This album has a very heavy emphasis on melodies, but does not sound like the Foo Fighters at all.

What it sounds like is Mastodon. Surprise.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 2, 2017)

I like Emperor of Sand more than Once More Round The Sun. It's a great album, a nice blend of heavy riffage and cleaner vocals. I've already listened to it twice back to back, which is always a good sign (I never did that with OMRTS).


----------



## drmosh (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm really enjoying the album, great variation and so much depth to the individual tracks. There should be more insane drumming though, there are definitely plenty of guitar solos.


----------



## isispelican (Apr 3, 2017)

New album is great, love the cinematic additions, Mastodon never disappoint!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Apr 3, 2017)

The name "Emperor of Sand" made me think of Dune. But the album probably has nothing to do with the book (?) 

tbh Leviathan is the only Mastodon album that i really really like. The others have great songs ofc, but somehow it has remained my favorite. I admit i haven't listened to the band as much as i probably should though


----------



## CGrant109 (Apr 3, 2017)

I should go listen to this record, like right now.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 3, 2017)

Emperor of Sand is amazing. This is my favorite thing they've done since Crack The Skye.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 3, 2017)

Its a decent album overall but there are some weak songs (show yourself being the weakest) but I like it more than Once More Round The Sun for sure. My biggest complaint is that Brann sings on too many of these songs. Don't get me wrong he's got a great voice but it gets old when 80% of the singing is done by him. I'd much rather hear him really cut loose with his drumming.


----------



## Big_taco (Apr 3, 2017)

I want to enjoy the album but outside of the odd riff here or there, it bores me. 

I got some of the CTS vibes in spots but a lot of it feels like a further turn toward dad rock with a slightly darker edge than OMRTS. Also, Brann is really taking the lead vocal spot and it also kinda burns me out after a while.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Apr 4, 2017)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Its a decent album overall but there are some weak songs (show yourself being the weakest) but I like it more than Once More Round The Sun for sure. My biggest complaint is that Brann sings on too many of these songs. Don't get me wrong he's got a great voice but it gets old when 80% of the singing is done by him. I'd much rather hear him really cut loose with his drumming.





Big_taco said:


> I want to enjoy the album but outside of the odd riff here or there, it bores me.
> 
> I got some of the CTS vibes in spots but a lot of it feels like a further turn toward dad rock with a slightly darker edge than OMRTS. Also, Brann is really taking the lead vocal spot and it also kinda burns me out after a while.



These two  

We can be blind and deaf and say that EOS is a great album, but indeed it is nothing but a good hard rock record with some darker, heavier elements here and there. Like I said, the songs are OK, but they are not Mastodon-ish enough. EOS is a kind of more accessible version of CTS, which was already quite accessible compared to the first three albums. And the more I listen to EOS, the less I enjoy it.


----------



## CGrant109 (Apr 4, 2017)

I found this album very enjoyable to listen to while I was at work yesterday. Great riffs throughout, total Mastodon vibes. Probably ranked 2nd under Crack the Skye, right next to Blood Mountain.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2017)

BlackMastodon said:


> I never really caught this until you mentioned it but I agree 100%, I think his drumming has really taken a backseat because of the vocals. I'd be okay with less of Brann's vocals if that meant that his drumming went back to Blood Mountain era. The drums on that album are mind-blowing.



Crystal skull still pumps me up all the time, love that intro


----------



## extendedsolo (Apr 4, 2017)

I really like this album, but I would say it's probably the least favorite of mine. It's possible I haven't given it enough spins though.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have really been digging this album. IMO it is somewhere in the middle on my list of their albums. My least favorite being Hunter, and my favorite being Blood Mountain. 

Favorite tracks at the moment are Steambreather, and Roots Remain.


----------



## Simic (Apr 5, 2017)

Love this album, not as good a blood mountain and CTS but still very good, getting some OMRTS vibes from this one, which is good as I loved that album as well


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 5, 2017)

Definitely enjoying this album, glad to see these guys haven't lost their touch.


----------



## rocky0 (Apr 6, 2017)

The new album is bland and tasteless in most parts. The innovative sound they had going from Leviathan to Crack The Skye (or Hunter even) is long gone. There are still moments of brilliance on the latter songs of the album and overall the music is still somewhat good. But nothing on the album really stuck with me like even some of the songs on Once more round the sun did. Still need a few good spins on the album before I make my final decision though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 11, 2017)

The first 70% or so of the album is great but the last few songs drag on for me. And Jaguar God reminds me too much of a really watered down The Last Baron, so a pretty weak ending, similar to how OMRtS was for me.


----------



## knispler (Apr 12, 2017)

BlackMastodon said:


> The first 70% or so of the album is great but the last few songs drag on for me. And Jaguar God reminds me too much of a really watered down The Last Baron, so a pretty weak ending, similar to how OMRtS was for me.



That is funny. I think Jaguar God is the best track on this album...


----------



## chopeth (Apr 12, 2017)

knispler said:


> That is funny. I think Jaguar God is the best track on this album...



Me too and everyone else I know who listened to the album.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 12, 2017)

It's funny to see critics tearing this album apart but the majority of people loving it. Goes to show how much bias reviewers still have. I mean, I understand being a bit bummed that Mastodon aren't the sludgy, swampy clusterfvck they once were; but they are still distinctly Mastodon and I dig hearing all of their influences explored.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Apr 12, 2017)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> but they are still distinctly Mastodon and I dig hearing all of their influences explored.



Some of us, unfortunately, don't.

I keep saying, it is good music but not what I expect to hear from them. And I think this is what the vast majority thinks, anyway.
Re: fans, they love the first 3 albums, they are divided about CTS, they definitely don't put the last 3 albums on par with the earlier material. Some hardcore fans (like me) dislike the direction the band has taken, some others simply follow the band because, like I said, it is still good music.


----------



## vilk (Apr 12, 2017)

^That's how I feel. Having been a fan of the band since 2003, I bought Once More Round the Sun song unheard, listened to it all the way through maybe once or twice, but I vaguely remember that the first time I ever even tried to play it I just stopped after a couple tracks and put on Blood Mountain.

OMRtC is not bad. I like it better than the Hunter, which I never listen to. But now I'm kinda loath to purchase Emperor of Sand because I'll probably just be disinterested in it the same as I was with the Hunter and OMRtS. But I feel like I should buy the album on principle because I consider Mastodon one of my favorite bands. Also, it isn't as though I can know for sure it will be as lame as the two previous ones... 

It's sort of a funny feeling to be a long-time fan of the band, actively listen to them, yet to only be interested in less than half their discography. But then again, that's probably how many people feel about plenty of bands, especially Metallica.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 12, 2017)

vilk said:


> It's sort of a funny feeling to be a long-time fan of the band, actively listen to them, yet to only be interested in less than half their discography. But then again, that's probably how many people feel about plenty of bands, especially Metallica.



That's exactly how I feel about most bands. I have favorite albums or time periods from certain bands, instead of having one all time favorite band. Too much great music out there to choose one above all others. 

Megadeth is good example of one of those bands, for me. They have good songs from all their albums, but Rust in Peace is the only one of theirs that I'll still put on and listen to all the way through.

Mastadon is kind of the same way. But I really liked OMATS and really enjoyed what I've heard from this newest album. The Hunter, not so much.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Apr 12, 2017)

Good, but not their best. I'll mirror others' sentiments and say I'd also like Brann to focus more on drumming, but goddamn everyone's vocals have gotten better. Even if they're being tuned a bit in the studio (if so, it's minimal and hard to tell) they all just sound more confident, and stronger as vocalists.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 13, 2017)

I wasn't digging the album much at all on my first 2-3 listens. I LOVE the last 3 records and dig the older stuff, but REALLY love the last the 3. 

After my 3rd/4th listen, I started picking up on a lot more melody that was almost hidden in the songs and now I'm finding it to be one of their stronger efforts. There's some stupidly catchy .... on here, the ....ing chorus in "Word To The Wise"....Jesus Christ, it KILLS me! 

No one else sounds like these guys and they just keep doing their thing, I'm loving the .... out of it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 20, 2017)

knispler said:


> That is funny. I think Jaguar God is the best track on this album...





chopeth said:


> Me too and everyone else I know who listened to the album.



It'll grow on me. My first impression was just that it was The Last Baron 2: Electric Boogaloo.

Certainly not a bad song, just seems to follow the same formula.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 20, 2017)

And of course, now the song is stuck in my head, so I'll probably have a fonder opinion of it by the end of the day.


----------



## extendedsolo (Apr 20, 2017)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> It's funny to see critics tearing this album apart but the majority of people loving it. Goes to show how much bias reviewers still have. I mean, I understand being a bit bummed that Mastodon aren't the sludgy, swampy clusterfvck they once were; but they are still distinctly Mastodon and I dig hearing all of their influences explored.



Reviewers by and large are idiots. Things like pitchfork and that bald guy on youtube (can't think of his name) are the worst. I think reading reviews actively hurts music enjoyment. If I want an opinion usually I ask friends or go to message boards


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 20, 2017)

extendedsolo said:


> Reviewers by and large are idiots. Things like pitchfork and that bald guy on youtube (can't think of his name) are the worst. I think reading reviews actively hurts music enjoyment. If I want an opinion usually I ask friends or go to message boards



Anthony Fantano? I love that guy. I don't always agree with him but he gives a lot of reason behind his thoughts.


----------



## extendedsolo (Apr 20, 2017)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Anthony Fantano? I love that guy. I don't always agree with him but he gives a lot of reason behind his thoughts.



Right, but it's still one guy's opinion and if he labels something bad/just average or GREAT/OMG AMAZING he is forming people's opinions because he is such a large mouthpiece. People may miss out on an album that they would otherwise love because they watched a review instead of just listening to the album and letting it grow on them. In fact many of my favorite albums are ones that took months to "get". 

I guess I'm not ragging on him specifically because it's obvious the guy truly is knowledgeable and passionate about music, but more on the idea that so many people take his opinion seriously. It's fine if it's for entertainment, which it sounds like in your case, but someone with that many views definitely has an influence on reception of an album. 

Don't get me started on giving album scores that many reviewers give.


Anyway, after a few listens I think this album is growing on me. I have found that the first 4 Mastodon albums were awesome to me right away and then the last 3 took several listens. I always find a new interesting melody I didn't notice before after repeated listenings. Also Jaguar God is the best song on the album.


----------



## theleem (Apr 23, 2017)

Maybe I'm just a shameless Mastodon fanboy, but I'm always blown away by how radically they can change their sound while still maintaining their identity each time they release new music. EoS took me a few more spins than normal to get into, but after listening through it 5 or 6 times I think it's up there with their best work. Of course, I'll probably say the same thing each time they put out something new, so do with this what you will.


----------



## fps (Apr 28, 2017)

Finally giving this record some proper time, much better than OMRTS, good news, I really thought they were on the slide. They didn't forget to entertain, they didn't forget to emote, they didn't forget to rock. 

Also, Brann's vocals rocked more, and Troy's vocals rolled more, both better, and Brent's solo tones are craaaazy smooth, just incredibly beautiful to listen to.


----------



## vilk (May 2, 2017)

So at first I thought it was just the same as OMRtS, but now I realize that it's actually better.

Also, Scorpion Breath is probably the heaviest song this band has written since Remission. It actually sounds like it could be on Remission.


----------



## jwade (May 3, 2017)

Yeah! The last minute or whatever is absolutely crushing.


----------



## twizza (May 3, 2017)

Seems like I dig the song on every album that has Scott Kelly on it. Scorpion Breath on this one, Spectrelight on Hunter, Crack the Skye on CTS, Diamond in the Witch House on OMRtS, Crystal Skull, etc. Those songs wail.


----------



## wankerness (May 4, 2017)

Scott Kelly has one of the best voices in the business, and I love all the other songs with him, and I have all the Neurosis albums, but I REALLY dislike Diamond in the Witch House. It's the most boring track on any of their albums IMO. Whenever I listened to that album I had to end up skipping that track before it was over just because at some point I'd get so annoyed by it that I couldn't deal with the full thing. I could put up with it for 3, sometimes 4 minutes, but 7:49?!

I still haven't listened to the new one


----------



## Triple7 (May 4, 2017)

wankerness said:


> Scott Kelly has one of the best voices in the business, and I love all the other songs with him, and I have all the Neurosis albums, but I REALLY dislike Diamond in the Witch House. It's the most boring track on any of their albums IMO. Whenever I listened to that album I had to end up skipping that track before it was over just because at some point I'd get so annoyed by it that I couldn't deal with the full thing. I could put up with it for 3, sometimes 4 minutes, but 7:49?!
> 
> I still haven't listened to the new one



Oh man! I love Diamond In The Witch House, haha. To each their own.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 7, 2017)

I really really like emperor of sand, even after 20 listens all the way through. Steambreather is one of my absolute favorites because of the octaver-main riff. It just sounds so heavy, plus it gets stuck in my head.


----------



## JustMac (May 7, 2017)

^ Agreed, am I mental for thinking that there isn't one filler track? It's one of the very few albums of late I can listen all the way through without getting bored at all. 9/10 still. Easily stands shoulder to shoulder with their best albums, maybe I'm mental


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 7, 2017)

JustMac said:


> ^ Agreed, am I mental for thinking that there isn't one filler track? It's one of the very few albums of late I can listen all the way through without getting bored at all. 9/10 still. Easily stands shoulder to shoulder with their best albums, maybe I'm mental



No I totally agree, it's on par with leviathan or blood mountain for me as far as replayability.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 9, 2017)

JustMac said:


> ^ Agreed, am I mental for thinking that there isn't one filler track? It's one of the very few albums of late I can listen all the way through without getting bored at all. 9/10 still. Easily stands shoulder to shoulder with their best albums, maybe I'm mental



I agree, and I'm never been much of a Mastodon fan aside from a few stellar songs. This album, though, whoa. Amazing!


----------



## wankerness (May 13, 2017)

I finally listened to this. After a couple listens, I'm not entirely sure what to think. It's a lot more high-energy all the way through, and I like all the songs, but there also aren't really any songs that stand up with the best of their material, besides MAYBE scorpion breath. Like, there aren't really any of those awesome banjo-style riffs like on Quintessence or Bedazzled Fingernails. I'll have to give it some closer listens. I like the whole thing, I think it's more consistently good than the last couple, but the peaks seemed lower!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 22, 2017)

I listened to it again start to finish today and it's really growing on me. I think Steambreather may still be my favourite track. That chorus is just so goddamned catchy.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 23, 2017)

JustMac said:


> ^ Agreed, am I mental for thinking that there isn't one filler track? It's one of the very few albums of late I can listen all the way through without getting bored at all. 9/10 still. Easily stands shoulder to shoulder with their best albums, maybe I'm mental



Not crazy at all. This album is pretty amazing.


----------



## JustMac (May 23, 2017)

Yep, I'm probably in the 25-ish listens range now and it's still up there with the big three (Leviathan, BM, CtS).


I wish that bit at the end of Scorpion Breath (the riff that sounds chicken picked) was longer though, absolutely badass. Pretty unparalleled for a band to be nearly 20 years old and knock out stuff of this quality!


----------



## Dredg (May 23, 2017)

Just saw Mastodon on 5/20

Killer show. Not a lot of stage presence, not a lot needed.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 24, 2017)

I had a ticket to see these guys in Philly, but sadly I had to miss the show. They're still one of my all-time favorites, so bleh.

As for this album, I admittedly haven't listened to it in around a month. I don't hate it or feel betrayed like some long-time fans, but it just doesn't grip me like their 2000's output. Oh well...sometimes bands and fans just grow apart.


----------



## Dredg (May 26, 2017)

TheHandOfStone said:


> I had a ticket to see these guys in Philly, but sadly I had to miss the show. They're still one of my all-time favorites, so bleh.
> 
> As for this album, I admittedly haven't listened to it in around a month. I don't hate it or feel betrayed like some long-time fans, but it just doesn't grip me like their 2000's output. Oh well...sometimes bands and fans just grow apart.


Definitely a more radio friendly endeavor, but then again I'm ok with their new stuff. Great metal to relax to.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 22, 2019)

Saw this song pop up on Spotify the other day and looked into it a bit more. Pretty cool story behind it. Full article here:
https://loudwire.com/mastodon-brann-dailor-stairway-nick-john-crack-the-skye-2020-album/

TL;DR version: Their manager, Nick John, died last year after a battle with cancer. Mastodon was asked to play at his funeral and decided to play Stairway to Heaven, and while they were playing the song, Joe from Gojira was recording it on his phone and later told them that it sounded great. They decided to record it and release it on Record Store Day to commemorate Nick's favourite holiday and have his face in every record store across the country, which is super cool in my books.

Also, as far as covering Stairway itself, they even acknowledge how preposterous it is to do a recorded cover of that song because of how huge it is, but damnit I think they pulled it off extremely well.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 23, 2019)

Very nice of them to do, it would be nice if money from the release could go to a cancer patients group.


----------



## technomancer (May 23, 2019)

As a fan of both bands I actually like that cover.


----------



## AdenM (May 23, 2019)

Mastodon is one of the few bands that can decide to cover Zeppelin and get away with it. Sounds amazing!


----------



## drmosh (May 24, 2019)

AdenM said:


> Mastodon is one of the few bands that can decide to cover Zeppelin and get away with it. Sounds amazing!



I never thought anyone could pull it off, I was not expecting it to be so good


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 24, 2019)

drmosh said:


> I never thought anyone could pull it off, I was not expecting it to be so good


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## wankerness (May 27, 2019)

Has anyone seen the Crack the Skye tour yet? Or has that even started 

It’s BY FAR my favorite album of theirs, and if the show is great I might make a long drive to see it. Unfortunately they have two dates in Wisconsin, and both of them are in the middle of hick rock fests that have a 100 dollar or so entry fee on top of the individual band ticket, and I have zero interest in the other 25 or so bands on the bill. The next closest is four hours away in Minneapolis, but I might be able to justify that one!


----------



## wankerness (Jun 1, 2019)

Bumpity bump. Curious about tour reports ASAP before I start trying to make plans to go to Minneapolis.  Looks like it starts today? I haven't heard Coheed and Cambria since that Come With Me-sounding song that was in Rock Band.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 4, 2019)

Coheed and Cambria is a good live show, and I'm far from a fan of theirs. I'd go. 

Crack the Skye and Remission are my two favorite albums of theirs, so I like their dynamic change in sound nearly as much as their monstrous pummel-storm from early on. I was less than enthused by everything since Crack the Skye, but I did thoroughly enjoy Emperor of Sand. I'm motivated to listen again and let that one marinate a little.


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2019)

I have tickets for the Brooklyn show on Friday, should be a rad time; I saw Mastodon outdoors last April up in Maine, and they were back in form for that, so seeing them do CtS start to finish should be pretty crazy.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 4, 2019)

MFB said:


> I have tickets for the Brooklyn show on Friday, should be a rad time; I saw Mastodon outdoors last April up in Maine, and they were back in form for that, so seeing them do CtS start to finish should be pretty crazy.



Awesome, let us know how it is! The venue in Minneapolis is huge so I'm not very scared of a sell-out, so I'm putting off buying until I know I can drag someone else with me cause I don't really like driving for multiple four hour stretches by myself. If it's REALLY great, though, I will probably just go regardless of whether I'm alone!


----------



## Riffer (Jun 4, 2019)

Saw them with Coheed on Sunday in Baltimore. Incredible show! Mastodon sounded insanely good. The songs really have a different feel when performed live. I think they sound even BETTER live to be honest. Coheed is the same way. Their energy is nuts and the songs just are better live. I had seats that were in the center section and 3 row from the pit so pretty close. The Baltimore venue was smaller compared to some of the shows on the tour. It was an outdoor pavillion in the Inner Harbor and only 4,400 max capacity as opposed to some of the 15,000+ places they are playing on this tour. If any fan of Mastodon/Coheed is on the fence about going......DEFINITELY GO!!!!

Also, Every Time I Die (the opening band) crushes. Been a fan of theirs since 2005 and they were a great choice to open the show. Might not be everyones cup of tea but I love it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 5, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Awesome, let us know how it is! The venue in Minneapolis is huge so I'm not very scared of a sell-out, so I'm putting off buying until I know I can drag someone else with me cause I don't really like driving for multiple four hour stretches by myself. If it's REALLY great, though, I will probably just go regardless of whether I'm alone!



Mastodon live by themselves are worth going. I've seen them a few times, and the best being with Dethklok @ The Hard Rock in Orlando several years ago. Utterly stunning show, playing Crack the Skye in it's entirety and then some oldies but goodies. The farthest I've driven was 6 hours to see Morbid Angel headline Summer Slaughter a few years ago. Raleigh to Knoxville and back, by myself. Worth it. Hey at least you don't have snow in Wisconsin right now.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 5, 2019)

I found out one of my friends will go, so I bought tickets yesterday. 4 hours is a long drive, but oh well, I have a couple friends in Minneapolis I haven't seen in a long time so I can justify it that way also.

One big question, though - how LONG is this show? It's scheduled to start at 6:30, which is great, but the parking pass has an estimated end of concert of 12:30! Is it seriously over 5 hours?! If it goes to midnight my friend's not going to be a happy camper!!


----------



## Dekay82 (Jun 5, 2019)

I think the show is an hour to an hour 20. People have been reporting they play an additional 4 songs. I'm going Friday to the Coney Island show, I also have a guitar lesson with Brent. I'm pretty pumped. Had a lesson with Bill like two years ago and it was fuckin' awesome.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 5, 2019)

Dekay82 said:


> I think the show is an hour to an hour 20. People have been reporting they play an additional 4 songs. I'm going Friday to the Coney Island show, I also have a guitar lesson with Brent. I'm pretty pumped. Had a lesson with Bill like two years ago and it was fuckin' awesome.



Oh, I mean the combined total, the opener/Coheed/Mastodon. Like, when was the concert scheduled to start/when did it actually end.

Which of those two does the weirdo banjo picking riffs (ie, Quintessence, Bedazzled Fingernails, etc)? I'd be curious to get a lesson with him!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Oh, I mean the combined total, the opener/Coheed/Mastodon. Like, when was the concert scheduled to start/when did it actually end.
> 
> Which of those two does the weirdo banjo picking riffs (ie, Quintessence, Bedazzled Fingernails, etc)? I'd be curious to get a lesson with him!


Brent generally does the banjo rolls/weird jangly riffs.


----------



## Dekay82 (Jun 5, 2019)

Brent does all that shit. Bill can do it too, as well. I think he doubles up on Aqua Dementia. Brent plays almost all the leads, but yo, Bill's got some great chops. Yeah, I said chops. He played all of Bladecatcher for us and I literally yelled "Holy FUCK".

FYI Ben Eller has an instructional video on how to play the Quintessence lick.

If you want to learn banjo rolling, the intro to Bladecatcher is a good place to start. Then Divinations. I'm currently learning a song by Jerry Reed called "Jerry's Breakdown", which is a beast. If you can play the first half of that, you can play any Mastodon song.


----------



## Riffer (Jun 5, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Oh, I mean the combined total, the opener/Coheed/Mastodon. Like, when was the concert scheduled to start/when did it actually end.



When I went in baltimore the opener started at 6:30. Coheed is the headliner and stopped at 10:40.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 5, 2019)

Riffer said:


> When I went in baltimore the opener started at 6:30. Coheed is the headliner and stopped at 10:40.



Oh, Mastodon played before Coheed? Good, if they suck we can just leave early.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## MFB (Jun 7, 2019)

Well I missed all of ETID, and all but Mastodons last two songs because it took so long to get my tires changed + traffic, and it started at 630, not 8PM.

BIG OOF.

But at least I'll get to see all of Coheed for the first time


----------



## wankerness (Jun 8, 2019)

MFB said:


> Well I missed all of ETID, and all but Mastodons last two songs because it took so long to get my tires changed + traffic, and it started at 630, not 8PM.
> 
> BIG OOF.
> 
> But at least I'll get to see all of Coheed for the first time



Damnnnnnnn son.


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2019)

Who starts a show at 630, honestly?

Coheed was good, I'd day 70% of the set is newer songs for obvious reasons, which I'm pretty unfamiliar with so its not like I was as into that neither; but they still deliveres play wise and sounded great live.


----------



## vilk (Jun 10, 2019)

Dekay82 said:


> Brent does all that shit. Bill can do it too, as well. I think he doubles up on Aqua Dementia. Brent plays almost all the leads, but yo, Bill's got some great chops. Yeah, I said chops. He played all of Bladecatcher for us and I literally yelled "Holy FUCK".
> 
> FYI Ben Eller has an instructional video on how to play the Quintessence lick.
> 
> If you want to learn banjo rolling, the intro to Bladecatcher is a good place to start. Then Divinations. I'm currently learning a song by Jerry Reed called "Jerry's Breakdown", which is a beast. If you can play the first half of that, you can play any Mastodon song.



I think their banjo-est song is Capillarian Crest!


----------



## wankerness (Jun 10, 2019)

So Coheed's always after Mastodon? That's what I'm hoping.

I've been listening to Emperor of Sand a bit the last week. I never fully got into this one. It goes by so fast that it almost feels like an EP. Scorpion Breath is awesome, but again goes by too fast!


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2019)

Coheed is the headliner, as the tour is in support of their album from last year, so they always close out.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 10, 2019)

MFB said:


> Coheed is the headliner, as the tour is in support of their album from last year, so they always close out.



Ah. None of the promo stuff that I saw hinted at that, so I was thinking maybe it was one of those co-headline deals where they randomly swap order.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 16, 2019)

Damn, they were amazing. Compared to that live DVD of Crack the Skye material from several years ago, they sounded vastly improved. The light show with the psychedelic illustrations of the plot was really awesome, too. I'm really glad I went.

Coheed played two dreary stompy songs that I hated and we peaced. Didn't help that they had this incredibly complex light show that was blinding and nearly seizure inducing, haha. The crowd was really into it though, so I'm sure if you're a fan you'll more than get your money's worth.

The opener was again, not my kind of thing, but they were quite a tight hardcore band. Clearly showing their age, as they were jumping all over the stage for the first two songs and then petered out and limited their stage antics to one of them standing on an amp periodically.


----------



## R34CH (Jul 1, 2019)

Caught The Unheavenly Skye Tour when they rolled through LA the past weekend. As per usual after a show, here are some of my random thoughts.

Crack the Skye is a landmark album for me in a lot of ways. It came out towards the end of my senior year of high school and was my introduction to Mastodon. My friends and I listened to it nonstop as we worked on our various senior projects before graduating and then throughout the summer afterwards. Obviously, I wasn't going to miss out on them playing the entire album front to back.

I've never really noticed before but this album feels quick. Despite there being two >10 minute songs on the album it doesn't feel like it drags for me at all. This was really true for the actual show. CtS flew by. This is my first time seeing Mastodon so I have no reference for how they normally do things but the lights came up, they walked on stage, and boom - Oblivion started. Not a single word was said until they were almost halfway through the album, which was essentially, "Thanks for coming out, this album means a lot to us - hope you like it too." Then at the conclusion, "Well...that's the end of Crack the Skye...we're gonna play a few more." The lack of pomp of circumstance was actually pretty refreshing as it allowed me to focus wholly on the music. As for what they played afterwards, I was surprised that they didn't play anything from Emperor of Sand - all old stuff. They chose some bangers too. I'll put the setlist at the end in spoiler tags.

The visuals were great. I think I know the general gist of the Crack the Skye story and these visual really don't help to explain anything further but they were tremendous pieces of artwork. Most of it consists of slightly animated stills of people/things flying through space, etc. However, after CtS ended it seemed like they were like, "Eff it. Turn on all the lights now." The songs that followed CtS were filled with even more ridiculous visuals and tons of blinding lights. It was awesome.

As for stage antics, again not much there - I wouldn't classify them as statues but they are close. Similar to above, really allowed me to focus on the music. Bill Kelliher really likes his Gibsons - definitely played those more than anything ESP. He had a Sparrowhawk for a few songs but mostly stuck to LPs and Explorers. Brent only played a V for a single song, which was a little disappointing for me since there is something about Brent with a V that feels right to me. Both switched guitars constantly though which I assume is due to tuning. No amps on stage just Orange and Friedman cabs.

The sound was great. It was an outdoor venue and they hit just as the sun was beginning to set. By the end of the set it was completely dark which was cool to see the progression. Vocals were also great. Really thought they meshed well together given that everyone was singing (or yelling, growling, etc.) at some point.

TL;DR. Mastodon has really come to the forefront as one of my favorite bands over the past few years and this show really sealed the deal. They are definitely a "See Every Time They Come Through" type of band for me now. Would 100% recommend going to see this show if they are even remotely close to where you are.

Oh yeah, Coheed? Bounced before they hit. I've never really been a huge Coheed fan and couldn't make it through the newest album so the choice was clear. I went to see Mastodon and saw Mastodon. Mission accomplished. Based on the number of people that also left after Mastodon, a lot of people were thinking the same thing.



Spoiler: Setlist



Crack the Skye

Crystal Skull
Ember City
I Am Ahab
Blood and Thunder


----------



## MFB (Jul 2, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Damn, they were amazing. Compared to that live DVD of Crack the Skye material from several years ago, they sounded vastly improved. The light show with the psychedelic illustrations of the plot was really awesome, too. I'm really glad I went.
> 
> Coheed played two dreary stompy songs that I hated and we peaced. Didn't help that they had this incredibly complex light show that was blinding and nearly seizure inducing, haha. The crowd was really into it though, so I'm sure if you're a fan you'll more than get your money's worth.
> 
> The opener was again, not my kind of thing, but they were quite a tight hardcore band. Clearly showing their age, as they were jumping all over the stage for the first two songs and then petered out and limited their stage antics to one of them standing on an amp periodically.



Oh yeah, there was a song in Coheed's set that was so mindblowingly back lit with flashes and strobes I straight up put my head down for the entire thing. Shit like that always annoys me, and I say that as someone who powered through Meshuggah's light show nearly a month ago


----------



## Flemmigan (Jul 4, 2019)

Saw the show last night. The last half of ETID's set that I caught was great. Mastodon was fantastic, and I basically agree with everything above. Really cool hearing CITS played front-to-back. Brent payed a Budweiser logo guitar for Mother Puncher which was hilarious. 

Coheed was good, but overall disappointing. I've seen them at least four times now and their new material gets worse each time. I couldn't force myself to listen through their new album in one sitting at any point before the show. At least 60% of the album feels like filler (which is rough for an album that's already >60 minutes long) and the drums feel especially phoned in; I thought Josh's drumming was particularly energetic in their previous albums but the last two are just lazy (although he always looks like he's having the time of his life drumming). I think the first four songs of the set were from the new album---when they finally started to play IKSSE:3 a few songs in, I was reminded of the Gordon Ramsey meme: "Finally, some good fucking music."  As some have mentioned, their light show was unnecessarily epileptogenic. Best part of their set was at the end of Welcome Home when Brann came out and pretended to play Claudio's double-neck during the solo section. About half of the show was grade-A Coheed material (no songs from SSTB, sadly) and the rest was snooze-fest. Kind of a bummer as Coheed was the first ever non-mainstream (at the time) band I had ever gotten into back in the day and the band that made me want to play guitar. I guess tastes just change, or some bands get worse at writing, or both. :/ They did sound very good, though.

TL;DR: Good show. Mastodon should've headlined.


----------

